# The Official NHL Thread - Off-season, draft, trades, free agency etc.



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

"Defend the Cup"


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

hahaha man Oilers are doing way better than I thought. Eberle scored a fucking unreal goal.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They have been looking good. Hawks-Avalanche is a great game so far. Hawks new kids have potential. Hossa looking solid


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I am predicting a Hawks shootout win. Patrick sharp with the winner.

EDIT- I was wrong haha


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Missin Niemi


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah. Turco was fine. Only the last goal was soft, I'd say.

Duncan Keith = awesome. He has my vote for best defender.

Avs looked good. O'Reilly looked awfully good on that 3rd line. Lastly, Eberle's (edmonton) first goal was outstanding.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs get the win in their season/home opener over the Habs. As the local paper here said, Giguere was everything Toskala wasn't to start the season last year, good and lucky. Penalty killing looked a lot better, it's just one game though. If nothing else on paper their opening night line up is a whole lot better than last year. 



InYourFace said:


> Does anyone know why Jake Gardiner isnt in the AHL or the NHL?


He was one year left at College (Wisconsin I believe). He didn't even go to camp.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Eberle looks the fucking sex. Jesus dude is awesome with Hall.

Blackhawks looked a bit sloppy, not surprising with all the changes and stuff, they should still make 95-100 points though I think. Hossa going to be a beast this year.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

OV, so awesome


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Leafs get the win in their season/home opener over the Habs. As the local paper here said, Giguere was everything Toskala wasn't to start the season last year, good and lucky. Penalty killing looked a lot better, it's just one game though. If nothing else on paper their opening night line up is a whole lot better than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> He was one year left at College (Wisconsin I believe). He didn't even go to camp.


He better be worth the wait.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*






After discovering this 2 weeks ago. I have made this my new move. I love it(I play pick up by the way haha).


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Watching the game last night, and I seriously thought Pavelec died on the ice. The way he went down, and how he wasn't moving at all was quite scary to see. I'm glad the guy was ok, or at least alive. Very weird to see.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Howard starting things off right with a shutout.

Modano & Franzen scoring is good for us, Franzen should bounce back from his injury last year.

We got to keep things up and beat Chicago tonight.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Watching the game last night, and I seriously thought Pavelec died on the ice. The way he went down, and how he wasn't moving at all was quite scary to see. I'm glad the guy was ok, or at least alive. Very weird to see.


I didn't see the game, but I saw the highlight, and it was some seriously freaky stuff. Really tripped me off.

Leafs are up 3-0 right now. Should be a win so only 80 more games until a perfect season :side:


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ovechkin is off. Caps finally woke and are raping New Jersey. John Carlson dominating as well.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs/Oilers final


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



dondeluis said:


> Leafs/Oilers final


:lmao

In what year? 2020?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'd say the Leafs have a considerable greater shot considering the West is far more deep than the east but ya, no. Leafs should make the Playoffs though.

Leafs looked great again tonight. Still keeping the expectations low. 8th in the east is the goal.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Was watching the Hawks vs. Wings game tonight - during intermission Gary Bettman was interviewed and mentioned some sort of rule change regarding shootouts. I've been trying to find out what that is - anyone here know?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What a much better start to the season for the Leafs, very impressive so far. I was a little pissed at first that they didn't trade Kaberle for another top six forward, but at this point, nothing wrong with having him on our team, as he still is one of the better passing defensemen in the league. Loving the additions of Versteeg, MacArthur, Armstrong and Brown so far.

There's no telling what version of the Leafs will show up on any given night, but if the first two games are any indication, they will definitely do light years better than last season although that's not saying much. Still pretty thin on the skilled forward department, but Kessel, Kulemin, Versteeg and Bozak hopefully have career years, as they'll be expected to carry the bulk of the load when it comes to goal scoring.

Wednesday against the Pens should be fun... they flopped big time against Montreal last night, had the game in the bag and then let it all slip away in under a minute.. sounds like something the Leafs have done since the lock-out.

GLAD hockey is back!


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Leafs will make the playoffs


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wings win another big one one, everybody is producing good so far.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh this is gonna be a long season for Jonas Hiller.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Oh this is gonna be a long season for Jonas Hiller.


I forgot to rub it in your face, 4-0  wut happened bro?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Better team team won, i got no D.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

British devils fan, not happy with the whole "No team" situation thanks to the kovi purchase. only my 3rd real season watching but so glad i was out for the caps game. looked exciting tho


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Another 30+ shot game for Hiller and another blowout loss, this season may be tougher then it thought.

Ducks signed Andreas Lillja........oh joy.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Ducks suck. No D, No discipline, it's going to be a looooooooooooooooooooooong season. Most certainly aren't making playoffs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Whose your team?


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao @ Wisniewski's gesture to Avery yesterday.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

this?


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



dondeluis said:


> this?


hahaha! aah god he is a dick.

Devils fan who..assumed the penguins game would be at midnight UK time, missed the whole game last night >< doh. well good thing i missed that and the caps


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs get their third straight win last night to open the season with a win over the Penguins. Penguins still haven't won at home so it looks like they are suffering the home ice jinx.

Gustavsson was in net and looked pretty good. Should provide a solid back up while Giguere is playing well. MacArthur had 2 goals and now has 4 goals in the first 3 games. If the second line continues to produce like they are or close to it (11 points total in 3 games) then Toronto should be easily good enough to get in the playoffs. Goaltending and defence _shouldn't_ be an issue like last year and the first line will get them lots of goals as well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks won :hb, it was great to see the big 3 finnally show up this season.

Anyone see Selanne's goal last? it was a thing of beauty.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Duck/Canucks was pretty awesome tbh. Glad the Ducks pulled it out, really didn't think they would, but they sorted their shit out for their opener, that's good. Maple Leafs winning was great as well, rofl Penguins.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs 3-0, yeah, that's all I wanted to say.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Devils fan in england, watching live right now.......groan.....seriously, im beginning to doubt the teams changes. yeah we have alot of awesome youngsters but we cant score and now we cant defend like we used too


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs win AGAIN tonight and are 4-0 for the season. The thing that I want to comment on for this game is again the difference a year makes. Last year with Toskala in net when the Rangers scored a couple fluky goals to tie the game Toskala would have lost all confidence and the Leafs would have ended up losting 5-3 (or worse). Giguere kept working hard and allowed the Leafs to win the game in overtime. Thanks for the goalie that will allow us to get back to the playoffs Anaheim .

Side notes: Top 2 lines continue to roll.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Leafs win AGAIN tonight and are 4-0 for the season. The thing that I want to comment on for this game is again the difference a year makes. Last year with Toskala in net when the Rangers scored a couple fluky goals to tie the game Toskala would have lost all confidence and the Leafs would have ended up losting 5-3 (or worse). Giguere kept working hard and allowed the Leafs to win the game in overtime. Thanks for the goalie that will allow us to get back to the playoffs Anaheim .
> 
> Side notes: Top 2 lines continue to roll.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. The Leafs might not be overflowing in the skill department up front, but wow, the top two lines have great chemistry together. Bozak and Kessel are just awesome to watch together.. Bozak's turning into quite a playmaker, isn't he? Kessel is just flippin' awesome, there's no other way to describe him other than that. Lots of Leafs fans were up in arms over the trade when it first hit, but I think he's lived up to the hype and then some. Even though he had droughts last season, 30 goals in 70 games isn't THAT bad at all, especially coming off of surgery like he did. 

4-0, hell yeab!!!! 

The goaltending is worlds better than it was with Toskala or Raycroft in net. The penalty kill has been exceptionally good too! 

The Leafs may go on a downward spiral at any moment's notice, but I think it won't be anything like we've seen over the past 5-6 years, particularly the last two seasons.

Gonna be a fun year to watch!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



2Slick said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly. The Leafs might not be overflowing in the skill department up front, but wow, the top two lines have great chemistry together. Bozak and Kessel are just awesome to watch together.. Bozak's turning into quite a playmaker, isn't he? Kessel is just flippin' awesome, there's no other way to describe him other than that. Lots of Leafs fans were up in arms over the trade when it first hit, but I think he's lived up to the hype and then some. Even though he had droughts last season, 30 goals in 70 games isn't THAT bad at all, especially coming off of surgery like he did.
> 
> 4-0, hell yeab!!!!
> 
> ...


Indeed.

I'll admit when I heard they got Versteeg I felt slightly bad for Kuly because I assume he'd get stuck with Grabovski or Mitchell and he'd struggle to score 10 goals. But after 4 games, Toronto might as well have 2 (very good) top lines. Kuly will do just fine there and if anything he's looked better with those guys than he did with Kessel and Bozak. 

I've said all along, the winner and loser of the Leafs/Bruins deal will be determined this year. Not so much winner/loser but if the Leafs royally fucked up or not. So far I'd say not because Kessel has been an elite player. His first year was good as well but it wouldn't be fair to access after one year as he was still building as a player and would take some time to adjust to not playing with Savard. He looks like he can do anything he wants out there.

Another thing to add, it hasn't been astronomical or anything, but in my opinion Schenn has really stepped up his game. He knew there was a lot of pressure to play well this year with them having so many defenceman and I believe he has played will enough to play, especially the last two games. He seems to have a lot more poise with the puck (which got a little scary on the play close to the Leafs net in the second period) and he just seems to be taking a much bigger role on the PK. Even being awarded with some assists as well.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm not really surprised that the Leafs are doing good so far. You have a solid set of forwards with a proven goal scorer in Kessel, a very solid set of defensemen and a good goalie set in Giguere and Gustavsson. Since you are loaded with D's, you might trade one of them to get another good forward. I think the Northeast division is going to be the top fight division this year. It's going to be a close race. As for the Kessel deal, I think in the end, it's going to workout for both the Leafs and the Bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



PF69 said:


> I'm not really surprised that the Leafs are doing good so far. You have a solid set of forwards with a proven goal scorer in Kessel, a very solid set of defensemen and a good goalie set in Giguere and Gustavsson. Since you are loaded with D's, you might trade one of them to get another good forward. I think the Northeast division is going to be the top fight division this year. It's going to be a close race. As for the Kessel deal, I think in the end, *it's going to workout for both the Leafs and the Bruins.*


Yep, and that's what a good trade should be like.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Yep, and that's what a good trade should be like.


You guys get a proven 35+ goal scorer and we get a possible very good player, a solid prospect and another first round pick. It's going to workout for both teams in the years to come. Like you said, it's the way a good trade should be like.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

sigh the devils lost again. I dont know what they need to do to score, the amount of chances we had were stupid


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs/Islanders tonight. 5-0, get it done!!!


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Are there any decent hockey ( or devils ) radio shows/podcasts you know of. I used to listen to the NHL radio ones on the website, but they dont seem to be up anymore or for this season


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Wild pretty much just stomped on Vancouver tonight. Granted for some freakish reason they usually seem to have success against Luongo (he was pulled at the end of the 2nd Period) maybe things aren't as dire as I was originally thinking.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Finally, the Bruins have some good scoring punch to go along with their very solid defense. Other than the first game, it's been a good start for the B's. The line of Horton, Krejci and Lucic have been great and Ryder is finally showing up. The defense has been very solid and the goaltending has been very good, especially from Thomas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tim Thomas!

Where is Rask?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Tim Thomas!
> 
> Where is Rask?


Rask is starting tonight against the Caps in Boston. He played the first game. He was solid but the team wasn't really good up front for him. Thomas got the next start and had a shutout. He has played the last two games and has been very good. Most likely, for a while, they will split the time together.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

END OF THE WORLD, LEAFS LOST TWO STRAIGHT!!

last night was there first stinker of the year imo. They looked disinteressted and didn't do any of the little things that got them off to a good start. On the positive they still only lost by a goal? lol Schenn looks great to start the year, the Komi/Lebda or Gunnar pairing not so much. I could see one more game with these lines and if Saturday doesn't go well a bit of a shakeup. I'd like to see Kulemin back with Bozak and Kessel, they played great last year.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Caps offense desperately misses Green.

I've been gone, but god opening night was so fun. Never saw so many fights. I was 3rd row center. Just seeing Kovy lose his cool, and go after Green and his Wolverine hair was classic.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Damn Flyers vs Penguins has more brawling than a TNA opening segment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What do you expect from Filthadelphia?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Deryk Engelland starting to make a name for himself


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Red Wings are Dominance.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Barry_Darsow said:


> Deryk Engelland starting to make a name for himself


He's gonna be that 'Hal Gill' type player, who just bullies everyone and causes problems with the superstars.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Who has the hottest goalie right now, the Bruins baby. Go Timmy, Go. Seriously, he has been a huge surprise for me. He's a good goalie but I didn't expect this out of him. Also, Nathan Horton has been huge so far. He's our leading goal and point scorer. Heck, he even got into a fight on Thursday. And for priceless reasons, after Tyler Seguin scored his goal on Thursday, the Bruins fans chant, "Thank You Phil", which was awesome.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> He's gonna be that 'Hal Gill' type player, who just bullies everyone and causes problems with the superstars.


Hal Gill is much more of a pussy type bully though, whereas Engelland is more of an enforcer type who will go when the big boys come calling.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Barry_Darsow said:


> Hal Gill is much more of a pussy type bully though, whereas Engelland is more of an enforcer type who will go when the big boys come calling.


I only draw the Gill comparison because Gill would cause problems for guys like Ovechkin, something the Pens were missing last year. I think Engelland is that guy this year and it just so happens he'll whoop your ass if need be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I only saw the last few minutes of the Wild/Caps game the other day and someone was obviously giving Ovie a hard time because he looked pretty pissed off when they lost.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It was prob every fan in the building


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I only saw the last few minutes of the Wild/Caps game the other day and someone was obviously giving Ovie a hard time because he looked pretty pissed off when they lost.


OV always looks pissed when they lose. He wants to win, and the offense has been slow. Then they push Knuble (who looks like Guerin these days) down the chart, and put Semin on the 1st line.... presto changeo, the offense catches fire.

If the Caps offense gets going for good, they might be a true contender. Green is playing great d, Neuvy is lights out, and the pk is finally good. That's three major weaknesses improved. They just need improved total team d.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Kyle Palmeri was named AHL player of the week :hb

Hes gotta get called up for alittle bit this year if the Ducks struggle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well its pretty much a given hes getting called up then isn't it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOVING the fact that the Toronto Maple Leafs are out of a playoff spot right now, despite that great start. Suck on that Maple Leafs fans. Better put a hold on those Stanley Cup rings half the Leafs fans seemed to have already ordered a week ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Its a little too early to get excited about who is in a potential playoff spot right now.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



RKing85 said:


> LOVING the fact that the Toronto Maple Leafs are out of a playoff spot right now, despite that great start. Suck on that Maple Leafs fans. Better put a hold on those Stanley Cup rings half the Leafs fans seemed to have already ordered a week ago.


rofl you thought any maple leaf fan seriously thought they were going to make the playoffs? yet alone win the thing?

jokes on you sucker.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Are you kidding me? Damn near every Maple Leafs fan in the world was planning the victory parade after that 4-0-1 start. Leafs fans live in their own fantasy world.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins are on a 2 game losing streak right now. I hope they bounce back on Wednesday against the Pens. And I still can't believe that Ryder is playing very well right now. I know they have some injuries up front but this might be the best time to trade him with his value up high.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

4 in a row for the Ducks, never thought id get to say that this year.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

well my devils are...erm.....sigh yeah


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Semin has engaged his god-mode. The guy is killing penalties off on his own, and scoring on them to boot. They always say he has the most talent in the world, but doesn't use it. Well he's using it this year, at least for now. He's been better than OV by a distance.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah Semin has always struck me as a really talented player who isn't always mentally in the game.

Speaking of Russians with mental block, lol at Kovy. Poor Devils fans.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah Semin has always struck me as a really talented player who isn't always mentally in the game.
> 
> Speaking of Russians with mental block, lol at Kovy. Poor Devils fans.


That shootout gaff summed up Kovy. Everyone wants to think he never had talent around him in ATL, but he actually did. He wasn't worth what he got. 

I still lol at his fight with Green. That happened right in front of me on opening night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I didn't see that but I would guess Green whooped his ass pretty badly.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I didn't see that but I would guess Green whooped his ass pretty badly.


Not really, but Kovy was being a bitch all game. Of course the Caps smacked the Devs that night, which resulted in 4 fights within a ocuple mins.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Kovalchuk can actually handle himself very well for a high skill player...he's fought probably 8 or 9 times in his career and i dont think he's lost any of them. He had a win over Bryan McCabe last year, who hardly fights now but he used to fight quite a bit early in his career. Also had a brief encounter with Sean Avery a few years ago, i remember it getting broken up quickly but Kovy probably wouldve won that one too had it continued.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sean Avery should have his ass kicked in every game.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I used to love Avery when he played for the Wings,...i remember i was absolutely enraged when he got dealt to the Kings in 03. I was so pissed i refused to root for them the rest of the season...in which they got swept by Anaheim. I didnt even care.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Funny how Sean Avery's name randomly comes up in here and now he's at it again!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Cheap cheap shot by Avery.

Now Smid is not totally faultless, he should have kept his guard up. It is Sean Avery after all (for example, if you find a rattlesnake in your backyard, you don't turn your back on it and walk away. You keep an eye on it as you back away). But still, that was dirty and outside the fighter's code for sure.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Seguin with goal last night. This kid's gonna be good.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Flyers beating Lightning 5-4 after the first!


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Devils fan here............sigh........well i dont think i can contribute anything at the moment


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

8-7 for the Flyers/Lightnings game. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Just purchased tickets to tonight's Bruins/Kings game. Should be a good one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

All right the Wild actually beat the Wings for the first time in years last night in OT. Pretty fun game. 

John Madden FTW!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Is it playoff time yet? OV is playing like that is all he cares about this year. Seems like he gives a crap less about individual awards, he is saving his energy for April-June. Makes for a little less exciting Caps team.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Chicago taking a shit on Vancouver = Game of the year


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Man Chicago's BC boys just love playing against Vancouver.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Jesus Christ, Crosby is playing ridiculous with just Kunitz and Dupuis on his line. Looks like he doesn't need a top level winger after all.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Very upset the Ducks got rid of Ryan Carter, dont know why they were so intent on getting rid of him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm very upset too since they were about 5 guys away from having everyone on the team have the name Ryan in some shape or form.


----------



## i sell nose candy (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Jesus Christ, Crosby is playing ridiculous with just Kunitz and Dupuis on his line. Looks like he doesn't need a top level winger after all.


they're still not going to win the cup this year


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



i sell nose candy said:


> they're still not going to win the cup this year


The East isn't that good, albeit early still. The team is finally playing defense too and Fleury's got his legs under him after a shaky start.

New Year's Day with the Caps will be a test to see where they're at in the East.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This is related to the American Hockey League but have you ever seen a team change their name and logo during the season. Well, it happened with the former Hartford Wolf Pack changing their name to the Connecticut Whale, in honor of the Hartford Whalers just within the last few weeks. The logo is similar to the old Whalers logo. I am happy that they are honoring the Whalers but couldn't have this waited until next season.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

yeah there is really no ovechkin vs argument needed this season...crosby is the best player in the world right now there is no arguing it...love him or hate him you have to respect how good he is


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> yeah there is really no ovechkin vs argument needed this season...crosby is the best player in the world right now there is no arguing it...love him or hate him you have to respect how good he is


Ovechkin's a distant second in Crosby's rear view.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> yeah there is really no ovechkin vs argument needed this season...crosby is the best player in the world right now there is no arguing it...love him or hate him you have to respect how good he is


Right now Crosby is playing a lot better than OV. But lets see if Crosby can put up 65 in a season. When that happens, I will concede.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

always gonna be haters no matter what he does "lets see him score 65" maybe he will maybe he won't if he does it will be lets see him get 170 points.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Put Crosby down for at least 70 goals.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> always gonna be haters no matter what he does "lets see him score 65" maybe he will maybe he won't if he does it will be lets see him get 170 points.


No its lets see him get 65 goals because OV has done that. It's not hating, it is realizing that the season isn't even half over. Just because OV has a cold streak in scoring doesn't mean it will last a whole year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> No its lets see him get 65 goals because OV has done that. It's not hating, it is realizing that the season isn't even half over. Just because OV has a cold streak in scoring doesn't mean it will last a whole year.


Fun little factoid, Crosby is already 3 goals ahead of where Ovechkin was this time when he scored 65.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Fun little factoid, Crosby is already 3 goals ahead of where Ovechkin was this time when he scored 65.


What player keeps up a pace for the whole season? Two weeks ago Stamkos was on his way for 80 goals. Crosby also stumbeled out of the gate. If it happens, I'll concede. He is playing better right now by a long shot. OV isn't even the best player on his team at the moment.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

oh dear crosby vs ovi, here we go


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm not sure what scoring 65 goals this year has to do with Crosby being the best player in the world right now. It's a completely relative statement based on how everyone else is playing. If everything continues as is, regardless if he scores 70, 54, 61 or 132 goals, he's the best player in the world.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> No its lets see him get 65 goals because OV has done that. It's not hating, it is realizing that the season isn't even half over. Just because OV has a cold streak in scoring doesn't mean it will last a whole year.


ok you want to play that game...let's see AO lead his team to a cup. Just because crosby did


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wouldn't surprise me if Stamkos end up being the BitW in a few years but at the moment i'd have to give the nod to Sidney, but barely over OV.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Stamkos end up being the BitW in a few years but at the moment i'd have to give the nod to Sidney, but barely over OV.


Stamkos? You got some inside info of Crosby retiring young or something. 

Pens made it 10 wins in a row tonight. Team is playing as good as when they won the Cup.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm just saying it will be interesting to see the numbers of each guy in 10 years time. You never know man. All 3 are really fucking great and relatively young.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm interested to see what Stamkos does without Vinny and St. Louis. Not knocking him though, just curious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah wouldn't hurt if he was on a better team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He's got a good team down there. They've actually done a great job re-building that team. St. Louis is getting older though so they're gonna have to find someone to replace him with Stamkos.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

St. Louis is actually on a career best pace right now thanks to Stamkos. Not bad for a 35 or 36 year old.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

50 points by December 8? simply amazing


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> 50 points by December 8? simply amazing


And 26 goals. Barring injury or prolonged cold streak, this will go down as the best post-lockout single season performance.

This is the shit that goes down when Crosby gets embarrassed in the playoffs.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Linus Omark you cocky youngster


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins and Flyers tonight at the Garden. It should be fun. In Tim Thomas We Trust.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Throw something sharp at Chris Pronger's face for me.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Not NHL but just came back from the record setting outdoor UM/MSU game. Tailgating at that bitch at 7 am (est)! I actually feel pretty sober right now, it was just one of those days where you drink a case and for some reason cant really catch much of a buzz. Although ive watched the NHL for a really long time i havent seen much college action, let alone ever attended a game. Good experience, and had good seats, but to be honest the game wasnt all that great in person. A little too Red Wings-esque in that it was just too passive for me to really get into. I know they dont allow fighting in the NCAA but i still expected alot more hitting. Oh well, still had a nice time though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You watch Hockey just in case a fight breaks out?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No, not solely for that reason....but more so the intensity in general. Hockey just doesnt work for me unless theres physical play and im really feeling animosity between the two teams. There can be great games that possess that and have no fights at all. Im pretty much Don Cherry (minus the sweet ass suits of course). I wont lie, i do like me a good fight though...


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Crosby's streak at 18 now. Unreal. On pace for ~135 points. Definitely the best since Jagr, and currently fighting to overtake him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congratulations to Markus Naslund for becoming the third number retired by the Canucks.

:agree:

If we had an applause emoticon, it would go right here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

bob2 you watch Hockey too?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I live in Canada, its a sin not too.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

caps are soff


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ovechkin threw down today!






The lack of reaction by the Caps bench sure doesnt speak much in terms of heart and character for this team. I wonder if we'll ever see him and Crosby go at it...I bet we do. While it might not be that great of a fight it would be a pretty epic moment.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

yeah that was a low hit...just another dirty hit...atleast he didnt run at him like he does alot. Now before anyone freaks out i will say is sid a perfectly clean player? no but who is just some are extra dirty than others.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*






Bobby Ryan scores a goal with Mikko Koivu's stick after Koivu drops his own stick, takes Ryan's stick right off Ryan's hands, and Ryan picks up Koivu's stick to score. Too awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> Bobby Ryan scores a goal with Mikko Koivu's stick after Koivu drops his own stick, takes Ryan's stick right off Ryan's hands, and Ryan picks up Koivu's stick to score. Too awesome.


Fuck you!

OV's hit didn't look all that illegal to me. It was hip to hip.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao

Best part about it is that Ryan uses a right handed stick and Koivu uses a left. That and Ryan shoves in Koivu's face right after the goal.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lol at the video, i'll be the refs had a hard time figuring that out.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Don.Corleone said:


> Crosby's streak at 18 now. Unreal. On pace for ~135 points. Definitely the best since Jagr, and currently fighting to overtake him.


I am biased because I'm from the Pittsburgh area, but Crosby is by far the best player in the NHL today. I have a hard time watching other teams play because the other players just look like amatuers compared to him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congratulation Nicklas Lidström, 19 years and 1,442 games in the NHL and FINALLY does his first hat-trick :agree:
He is the sole reason I became a Red Wings fan.

Looks like a good night for the Swedish goaltenders, both Lundqvist and Lindback did great.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> yeah that was a low hit...just another dirty hit...atleast he didnt run at him like he does alot. Now before anyone freaks out i will say is sid a perfectly clean player? no but who is just some are extra dirty than others.


What are you talk about. That was a textbook hip check. Perfectly legal, and clean.

It's no secret the Caps suck right now. No clue what's going on. I think they quit on the coach. Boudreau is an awful coach. He successfully made an offensive team that struggles defensively into a team with no identity that struggles everywhere.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruce is obsessed with the penguins and that showed on 24/7...when he compared the locker rooms, he always brings them up. Way to be a good coach magnifying the distraction of HBO being there to, just last year every caps fan loved the guy.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> Bruce is obsessed with the penguins and that showed on 24/7...when he compared the locker rooms, he always brings them up. Way to be a good coach magnifying the distraction of HBO being there to, just last year every caps fan loved the guy.


I don't know about that, but before that it was Hanlon. Hanlon had no idea how to coach this team.

I miss the old days. Oh well at least I get to see Bonzai at the alumni game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That hit was far from a textbook hip check but I have no gripes about it really. he definitely went low but it wasn't really that low. You don't do a hip check when you're skating straight at a guy, they are meant for when you're both skating the same direction and you want to cut him off at the boards, or two guys can squeeze squeeze someone off open ice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I honestly didn't see a problem with it, its not like he went for the guys knees.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yep, it was just a hit Giardi was expecting that's all. It wasn't a hit that's against any rules, certainly wasn't a "textbook" hip check though.

Luv u btw McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

haha. <3


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins need a big win against the Caps tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And Boston's already up 3-0. I really don't remember looking at the scores and seeing Washington with a lead. Wow.

Leafs and Canucks are scoreless as the first period winds down. They are playing pretty good, had a few chances, just haven't capitalized on their chances.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

oh god!!! Devils lose 7-1......when Doc said " and theres 6" i thought he was seeing things since he was one ahead. Im sure i missed one goal.

Only my 3rd season watching the devils so im not exactly feeling as angry/sad as fans more real than me. but christ its mesmerising watching them get worse and worse.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Geno is destroying it! 2 goals and 3 assists in a period and a half. He has been stellar ever since he returned.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Great night for the Pens. Geno is on a roll and Crosby keeps the streak going.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wild did a good job putting out The Flames tonight, they actually looked impressive for once.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The NHL site says Montreal are in 3rd with 40 points while several teams below them have more points are in worse positions.....thats a mistake surely


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Might have to do with their record, Number of Games Played Wins/Losses/OT Losses record can still effect the rankings.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Might have to do with their record, Number of Games Played Wins/Losses/OT Losses record can still effect the rankings.


i think its because they are first in their division....how stupidly over complicated.
How does it determine which divisions are better for 1 2 and 3 in the league. god american sports love their stats


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That could be too. I was just guessing really.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

3 Division leaders are 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the conference, always.

In other news, Washington is actually winning a hockey game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ahh I didn't know that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, it provided a pretty messed up situation in the late 90s early 2000s when EVERY team in the Southeat Division was awful yet one of them would get to be the 3rd place team in the conference even though if they were in any other division they wouldn't even have made the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao sounds like last year.

I shouldn't judge though I live in the Northeast Division market, and I don't live in Vancouver.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Every American sport uses the division leader standings method so you can't really fault them. It's just creates some messed up situations sometimes.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

if gogo doesnt shit the bed in the third thats 2 points in regulation for the pens. They didnt really play all that great but MAF decided to be the best goalie in the world. What a good game though.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> *if gogo doesnt shit the bed in the third thats 2 points* in regulation for the pens. They didnt really play all that great but MAF decided to be the best goalie in the world. What a good game though.


Really? That's your argument? On a lot of goals someone shits the bed. 

I was at the game and it was like a playoff game, though these games usually are.
Glad to see this return.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

thats a fucking charge he had no intention of going after the puck at all he ran all the way


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> thats a fucking charge he had no intention of going after the puck at all he ran all the way


The puck was on Malkin's stick. Hockey does have checking involved.

Next you are going to say Semin had no intention of scoring a goal when Letang got hit by his shot in the nuts.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

whatever if orpik or adams do that to someone all the caps fans would be bitching about it to so its a double edge sword


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> whatever if orpik or adams do that to someone all the caps fans would be bitching about it to so its a double edge sword


No pretty sure Caps fans bitch because Malkin hit Poti late with a high stick right where he took a puck to the face last year. Now he's out.

Adams boarded OV last year. Orpik broke Semin's wrist in the playoffs with a very late spear. Kunitz crosschecked our goalie in the neck resulting in Crosby's hat trick, with no call. Fehr had his collarbone broke away from the play during the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pittsburgh: You have to be a dick to play sports here.

Anyways looking forward to the Winter Classic. I'd love them to throw one here in the new Baseball field (I live in Minnesota) but that would require us having a hockey team people would actually want to watch on a national market.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



> Anyways looking forward to the Winter Classic. I'd love them to throw one here in the new Baseball field (I live in Minnesota) but that would require us having a hockey team people would actually want to watch on a national market.


Minnesota has a hockey team?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah I seem to remember them beating your Ducks a few weeks back.

And then getting their asses handed to them in the rematch in true Minnesota Mild fashion.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I saw the Blackhawks play live last night. Fucking awesome. Awesome seats. Hockey is awesome. Not to mention it seems the Hawks are finally starting to get their feet under them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah i've been wondering whats up with them this year.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They had a tough time gelling and coming together. So many new guys. Skille is coming through big time now. Keith is finally getting his game back. There contenders again.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Crosby still making the rest of the league look like amateurs.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nice to see the Red Wings keep going strong despite Datsyuk being gone.
Crosbys streak is over, pretty happy about that :flip . Didnt think it would happen against the second worst team in the NHL though.


----------



## Eric5553 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I still have some faith in my Buffalo Sabers...some


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

i really don't think see the point in arguing with caps fans anymore they can't admit crosby is an amazing player, and before you say it, i have said many times ovechkin is a great player i just dont really care for his style and attitude most of the time. So until any caps fan can show even just alil respect to crosby theres no point. This past episode showed the fans as people who don't know hockey all that well, like during the OT no goal, clearly not a goal, no evidence it went in.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

All good things gotta end, right? Islanders played some sick D last night though along with DiPietro having one of his best outings in recent memory. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Crosby unleashes some fury on New Year's because of his streak ending.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't like Crosby.

But I'm a Wings fan, you cost us two in a row.


6 Unanswered goals on the Stars makes me happy though, Gotta keep it up without Datsyuk & Cleary.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canada-Sweden: 5-6 after shootout ( U20 Championship )


What a amazing game! Its just a group match but damn, im speechless. Now we are straight to the Semifinal and won the group. Proud to be Swede!

Cant remember the last time I saw such a fantastic game like this. Beating Canada infront of 18,000 canadian fans in attendance just makes it better. Especially in the way we did it, we were the better team.

What a start to the new year!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sweden completely outplayed Canada.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So read the Winter Classic got pushed back to 8PM. Fuck that shit! Was looking forward to a evening of hockey, now it doesnt start until 2am over here. 

And because of rain? Rain? Its winter ffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Jordan Staal returns tonight. Didn't think the best team in the league could get any better, but it just happened.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

i love that staal is coming back but it shouldnt be in this game with ice that could be really bad...i feel sorry whoever gets taken out of the line up, either adams, asham, or rupp all of which have worked their ass off and deserve to play in this game...either way my favorite player is back tonight


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JasonLives said:


> So read the Winter Classic got pushed back to 8PM. Fuck that shit! Was looking forward to a evening of hockey, now it doesnt start until 2am over here.
> 
> And because of rain? Rain? Its winter ffs.


The water makes it pretty much unplayable


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



punksterpunk said:


> The water makes it pretty much unplayable


Well I get that.

Its just RAIN, they need to get up north with those outside hockey games. I just dont get the "winter classic" feeling, when its not actually winter. Its spring weather.

Sucks that I cant see the game now, but still hope for a good one! Rain free and all...


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

the refs are cracking beers after this one for sure....didnt call the hand pass on the caps first goal...the no goal for the pens and then who the fuck is dave steckel...fucking cheap shot in front of the ref and no call


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> the refs are cracking beers after this one for sure....didnt call the hand pass on the caps first goal...the no goal for the pens and then who the fuck is dave steckel...fucking cheap shot in front of the ref and no call


are you watching the game?


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

are yu watching the game? are you saying that was clean by that fucker steckel?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't really think the shot on Crosby was in front of the ref. They play was going the other way. Could be wrong though, I only saw it once.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ovechkin's fall was the highlight of the game. Fucking ass.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

we didnt show up for the 2nd and third and got out played the caps played some good D...yes i am showing respect


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

League has to be pissed about the game. Ovechkin and Crosby combined for 0 points and -2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I enjoy watching the Pens & Caps fans bicker on here.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Ovechkin's fall was the highlight of the game. Fucking ass.


The ice was awful, people were falling all over the place. He's an ass because of that?

As far as the Steckel thing, they just collided. Steckel was watching the play. 

I've never seen the Caps play a game like that. It bodes well for them in the playoffs, but you can't really put them ahead of either Pittsburgh or the Flyers (in the East) just yet. 

That call on Ovechkin's goal was terrible. Goalies shouldn't get that much protection outside of the crease.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm happy for Caps fans though. You guys got the Winter Classic and well, we still got the Cup win and playoff series win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I thought it was Goalie interference myself. It did look like OV was holding him for a second or two.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I thought it was Goalie interference myself. It did look like OV was holding him for a second or two.


He was trying to prevent Fleury from falling, but its still interference by definition.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Okey game, but the rain took a lot from the game itself. Should have atleast 10 degress fahrenheit when doing a outside game, but I guess its hard to controll the weather.

Not a fan of either team but I rather see Caps win. Bring some excitement in a otherwise lackluster conference imo. Hopefully they both go far in a eventual playoff. And atleast Caps got some Swedes on the team, thats a plus.

Looking forward to the last "24/7" this Wednesday. Theyve been great so far.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



punksterpunk said:


> That call on Ovechkin's goal was terrible. Goalies shouldn't get that much protection outside of the crease.


what about the call on rupp? he didn't touch him. that was a terrible call...the refs have been terrible throughout the entire nhl this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I assume the Lightning getting Roloson means they are no longer interested in Nabakov. Haven't heard much on the Nabakov front lately.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If Tampa didnt want him then i say good luck to Nabakov in finding a team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He's happy in Russia anyway I do believe.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I Wouldnt be surprised if he just retires, i mean hes like 35 i believe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Looking on the net it seems he isn't even playing in the KHL anymore. I don't think he's really ready to retire though, if he does retire it'll just be by default seeing as he's not under contract anywhere right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

We just gotta wait till someone goes down with an injury


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

A contender may look to get him down the stretch to either improve on questionable goaltending or provide some short term (rest of the season) support for the starter. The biggest issue right now is that he's still asking for way too much money. His wife is very wealthy as well so he's not really in need of money so he's not going to be quick to sign a deal he's not happy with.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

After the game, Bruce Boudreau said this: "This is as close to the Stanley Cup as we've gotten and we're not denying that it was more than just two points."
If there's a sting lingering from the Pens losing this game, just take solace in the fact that when you see quotes like this from Boudreau, you know the Caps will never win a Cup with him behind the bench. Every team has the ultimate goal to be still standing there in the middle of June, and it's not good when you're sitting on January 1st thinking you've accomplished something:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> After the game, Bruce Boudreau said this: "This is as close to the Stanley Cup as we've gotten and we're not denying that it was more than just two points."
> If there's a sting lingering from the Pens losing this game, just take solace in the fact that when you see quotes like this from Boudreau, you know the Caps will never win a Cup with him behind the bench. Every team has the ultimate goal to be still standing there in the middle of June, and it's not good when you're sitting on January 1st thinking you've accomplished something:


Well it was the most hyped match of the season, outside of a Stanley Cup final, and built up as a major happening. Of course their ultimate goal is winning the Cup, but I think he meant that this was more then just 2 points because of the hype the match had, and the impact is had on the players. Its a major boost for morale, atleast for Caps since theyve been struggling.

And beating the best team in the League infront of 70,000 fans and god knows how many TV viewers, its something to be proud of. 

But now its over, and I hope they square off in the Playoffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's a nice win, but it seems almost as if Boudreau is acting like the game is gonna solve all the Caps problems in the recent month and right the ship for a new season. At the end of the day, the Caps got a big win and are still in 4th place so it isn't that major of a win. It's a big win in the sense of the shit they've gone through in the last month, but that win isn't gonna fix all their problems and Boudreau can't have his team thinking that either. This is still a team that has only won 6 of their last 15 games.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nice win for the Ducks last night, 2-1 victory over the Blackhawks, although Hiller had to stop 40 shots compared to 18 shots for Corey Crawford.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Philadelphia has waived Michael Leighton. He's pretty affordable at 1.5 million so I could see him getting picked up.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Philadelphia has waived Michael Leighton. He's pretty affordable at 1.5 million so I could see him getting picked up.


but he sucks


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

@mystery...what do you think shero will do at the deadline? i can see gogo going and if the right trade comes i see geno going to...he's half the player he was in the cup runs...but only if its the right trade.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> @mystery...what do you think shero will do at the deadline? i can see gogo going and if the right trade comes i see geno going to...he's half the player he was in the cup runs...but only if its the right trade.


Nobody is going anywhere. He might grab a spare defenseman for the push (ala Jordan Leopold). No way Malkin goes anywhere with his recent play and the return of Staal. Those 2 are gonna tear shit up in the second half on line 2.

I guess GoGo could go, but his play hasn't been too bad this season and honestly, what kind of value you gonna get for him? Better off keeping him.

Honestly, no point to fuck up what you have going on right now. You're the best team in the league for a reason.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

woooooo! what a first period against tampa for the pens...playing outside is for assholes lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Anyone watching the WJHC Final?


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Anyone watching the WJHC Final?


I am. 2-0 after the first period. Goooooo Canada!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The second goal Asham got was an AMAZING shot.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This is what separates the Pens from virtually the rest of the league. They take a tough loss in the Winter Classic then come out and embarrass a division leading team.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Top corner glove side? Yeah, that was awesome. Had to catch the highlight though, as I'm switching back and forth from the Raptors game and this game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

3-0 now, Canada is BADLY out playing them now.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nice one timer by Schenn. I like the Nike BOOM commercial they've been showing of him and his brother Luke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah it's a good one. I was wondering why TSN has switched to this whole boom of the game thing...now I know. Hopefully Schenn can get one more point to take the Canadian all time lead in points at the World Juniors.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What the hell happened? I switched over to watch the Raptors finish off the Cavs, and when I get back to the Junior game, it's 3-2, which means Russia scored 2 in 4 minutes?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They scored 2 in 11 seconds. BRUTAL. This is Russia though. They pick there spot. They are barely involved for a good chunk of the game and in a matter of seconds get back into the game. Canada needs another goal FAST.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

OH MY GOD...

3-3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This is brutal. They need to go back to slamming them into the boards.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Big go ahead goal by Russia. We're screwed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yep. They've completely destroyed us this period. What happened?


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

FIVE UNANSWERED GOALS by Russia. They just said fuck it, and started playing in the third period. Killed us.


EDIT:

Being that I'm from Toronto, my Facebook is going off with people comparing the Leafs to the Junior team. Best comment was that the Junior Team lost because there's a 'Leaf' on the jerseys.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

the refs are making themselves look worse on every episode of 24/7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well it was the Leafs turn to blow a 3 goal lead in the third period tonight. In over time now. FUCK.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs won. Dirty spin move by Grabovski.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He did that a few weeks ago as well, only a bit different. Almost got in too tight tonight, would have been pretty embarrassing to miss.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Finally got around to see the last part of the 24/7 Road to Winter Classic.

Amazing stuff! Sad to see it end 

And I love the refs. Here in Sweden if you say a bad word to a ref during a game you most likely get 2 minutes, in the NHL they talk shit back.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nice to see the Wings beat the Canucks despite all their injury problems 

Howard can be one hell of a goalie on a good day.


----------



## Mr.Brightside (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah thank god they won! Im really happy Hudler won the game he's had a pretty rough season compared to the last season he had with us. Howard's glove save was sick, i'm glad he's starting to shine.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> After the game, Bruce Boudreau said this: "This is as close to the Stanley Cup as we've gotten and we're not denying that it was more than just two points."
> If there's a sting lingering from the Pens losing this game, just take solace in the fact that when you see quotes like this from Boudreau, you know the Caps will never win a Cup with him behind the bench. Every team has the ultimate goal to be still standing there in the middle of June, and it's not good when you're sitting on January 1st thinking you've accomplished something:


5-0-1 against the Pens in the past two seasons. That's an accomplishment. Winning the most watched regular season game in 40 years, is another accomplishment. This was a big stage, had the Caps not won everyone would lump it in with the Olympics and Playoff failures. 

The Caps have been giving up 2 goals or less, and the PK has been near 100% since the end of the losing streak. If the Caps offense gets going like it can, the defense/goaltending is finally reaching elite levels. 

Remember the Pens were terrible until the righted the ship, and won the Cup. The Caps met their adversity, and are turning the corner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm pretty surprised The Wild beat the Pens 4-0 last night but they actually looked fairly good last night.

*Waits for the "If Crosby were playing they'd have won" defense.*


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My Islanders are finally heating up. If Tavares has a legit winger, he would be SICK.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

no they trapped the shit out of us so sid would not have helped more than likely it was just one of those games.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

ffs Howard. You have your great games once in a while, but its usually only 1 out of 4 games that happends.

Red Wings wont be a Stanley Cup contender with such inconsistent goalies. Their offense is still damn good considering the injuries though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs win again!

Reimer has been playing great since they called him up to fill in for the injured Giguere and has since got the starting job over Jonas, at least for now. Maybe 40 saves tonight. 

Not getting too excited yet but it is 4 wins in a row and 4 straight wins on the road (which is even more surprising).

Congrats to McCarthur for getting a career high in points in only half a season as well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wow Hiller is the only goalie from the western conference to make it to the all star game.

Its a shame Getzlaf got hurt cause i know he would be there along with Perry.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Leafs win again!
> 
> Reimer has been playing great since they called him up to fill in for the injured Giguere and has since got the starting job over Jonas, at least for now. Maybe 40 saves tonight.
> 
> ...


Not we gotta try not to lose eight in a row like earlier this season. :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> Not we gotta try not to lose eight in a row like earlier this season. :no:


Yep and that's the inconsistency that is the Toronto Maple Leafs. 

I really wonder what goalie will be traded this year. I really don't see how they'll finish the year with Reimer, Giggy and Gustafson considering they have a couple other guys on the Marlies that are playing well.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And the Leafs lose to the Coyotes. Here comes the slide again?

But on a brighter note, Leafs got Fabian Brunnstrom, a prospect that has shown glimpses of talent. I'm thinking little upside though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah there was a bit of a bidding war for him when he signed with the Stars in 2008 (which the Leafs were involved in). He had an alright rookie year but has spent a lot of time in the AHL since then. Hopefully the change in scenery makes something out of him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL the Leafs...

Wait I live in Minnesota I have no right to make fun of anyone elses Hockey team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ya, remember when you guys had Marian Gaborik. That's about the best they can do, remember the players they used to have! Ha!

This thread should be way more active by the way, the NFL and NBA threads are embarrassing this thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Brent Burns is a pretty good offensive defenseman though. I wouldn't be surprised if a marquee team tries picking him up whenever his contract is up. Probably the best 1st round draft pick they ever made. But yeah for the most part Minnesota seems to hose themselves or flat out be unlucky with their draft picks or just make bad trades.

Gaborik is a bitch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bouchard isn't a bad player either, when he's actually playing. 

You guys drafted Mikko Koivu, O'Sullivan and Shultz as well. Basically just talking guys that amounted to anything in the NHL...

Marco Scandella could be good as well. Matt Hackett in goal. Nick Leddy, but he's in Chicago now. Those are the only picks I recall off hand.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

There's an NHL team in Minnesota? Since when? =P

Minny isn't doing too bad, but they're in the dreadful Western conference. 4th to 12th place is separated by 6 points. I remember the other day on TSN or something that if the Kings won the game, they'd be 4th, but they lost so they ended up in 12. Oh and Backstrom wasn't drafted there, but I'd count him as something good to come to Minny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah Bouchard is a pretty decent player but he's always getting hurt. I was super surprised to see him actually finally come back. And yeah I forgot about Scandella they've had quite a few AHL guys get called up this year, especially in the Defenseman position but Scandella is showing sings of potential greatness.

Mikko Koivu is actually a pretty good player but hes having a bit of a down year in terms of actually putting the puck in the back of the net. He has monsterous team chemistry with Andrew Brunette (big fan of his) though. Shame I can't see Bruno being around for much longer, think the guy is 37 or 38 years old now.

Havlat has been a bit of a bust, not doing what they obviously expected him to do. But hey I could look pretty good playing on a line with Toews & Kane too. The Wild need someone who can score goals consistantly, Havlat just doesn't seem to be that guy like they hoped.

Cal Clutterbuck is really fun to watch play (unless you're routing for the other team) because the guy just pinballs around and hits everyone in sight but he not a frequent goal scorer. This year he's putting up career numbers in points but he still only has something like 11 goals. Kyle Brodziak has been scoring lately too which is a bit odd but good on him.

Matt Cullen has been a decent addition to the team, especially with all the effort he puts into the powerplay even though hes hit a dry patch now. Eric Nystrom hasn't done a fucking thing this year though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wild lose to the Avs 4-1 in a game they had a million unlucky breaks as far as scoring chances go. That or Anderson was on fire tonight. The goal Brunette did score was off an amazing assist from Koivu though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Did you watch the game? Anton Khudobin was supposedly making his second career start as both Backstrom and Theodore are injured now. They called up Hackett as well.

Leaf news: Reimer has been sent back to the AHL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I missed a lot of the first period but yeah I watched it. Khudobin had a really embarrassing puck clearing go in off him off a bounce in the 2nd period, but otherwise despite losing The Wild played really well tonight even if the score suggests otherwise.

Seriously you should look up the highlight of the Brunette/Koivu goal though. It was some really impressive shit, I didn't even see it happen it was so fast.

Oh and speaking of Scandella he took a punk to the face today and left the game. Tough break. O'Reilly on the Avs tripped and hit the boards pretty bad too, they had to stretcher him off the ice but said he was moving his arms and legs afterwords which is a good thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ah. I always enjoy rooting for new young goalies. It's always fun when GOALTENDER CONTRAVERSIES are created.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I saw his first ever NHL game last year against the Flyers and he had a shut out I believe so and only one goal scored his next game so was confused why they didn't give him more of a chance.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah and even more so confusing was them signing one season wonder Jose Theodore in the off-season. It's almost like they were anticipating a Backstrom injury as the guy plays so many games to begin with.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Josh Harding got hurt in pre-season so signing Theodore made sense to me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They could have used Khudobin is what I mean, for the sake of a few games. Seeing as Backstrom can play 74 games a season anyway...when he doesn't get hurt.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks/Coyotes tonight, looking for that 4th victory in a row.

I honestly gotta say im really surprised the Ducks are in the position there in, they just better not start crapping out after the all star break.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tavares had a hat trick last night. Dude is starting to look good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Duchene is the man from the 2009 class so far though. Much better supporting cast though, of course.


----------



## Mr.Brightside (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I can't believe how bad of luck the Red Wings are having, Pavel, Homer, Howard,and Osgood out! At least Drew Miller is stepping up big time and helping out.Franzen's goal from last night was sick, he absolutely sniped Mason. 

Also I'm glad Steven Stamkos is starting to get back the scoring touch!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ugly game for Hiller last night, its ironic he has a terrible game right after hes announced to the ASG :side:

6-2 loos to the Coyotes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My roomate is a dick. Went to the Wild/Canucks game and didn't even tell me he had tickets. Pulled this shit a few weeks ago too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> My roomate is a dick. Went to the Wild/Canucks game and didn't even tell me he had tickets. Pulled this shit a few weeks ago too.


You guys need to write up a roommate agreement ala big bang theory style.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What he did a few weeks ago was even worse. Another buddy and I were watching a football game a few weeks back and he asked if we wanted to go if he could get some tickets. We both said we would but he didn't get the tickets he was trying to get so 20 minutes later he just leaves and ends up going with our other buddy to the game without telling us. That made me mad.

That and I had to pay way too much of our bartab last night, since I met them when they had already been out and ended up paying 40% of the tab myself (out of 4 guys). Not happy with him today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sounds like he needs a straight knee to the testicles.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah don't want to get kicked out. Its his house haha.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh man The Wild surprisingly are having their way with Vancouver so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They shut them out. Wow. 

Anton Khudobin got his first career shutout.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No he should have had one last year. He played two games and only got scored on once.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He must not have started one of them because it's his first credited shutout according to Yahoo!.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You know what that was it because I was at one of his games last year and I remember Harding getting hurt.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Back on the winning track one night later! i know they beat the Oilers, but hey those are the teams you are suppose to beat.

3-2 VICTORY FOR THE DUCKS!


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't understand how BOTH Cory Clousten and Bryan Murrary still have their jobs right now..


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Jesus christ injuries are really hitting us bad at this point.

I cringe at the fact where starting Macdonald against Pittsburgh on Tuesday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Red Wings MetalX?

Good. Fuck the Wings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

A have the same opinion of the Detroit Red Wings as they guy that posted immediately before this post in this thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They're pretty much the equivalent of The Yankee's of the NHL. God forbid they miss the playoffs for the first time in any of our lifespans. 

Like Datsyuk though. Seems like a class act and a great player.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

U jelly guys?

But yea Datsyuk is great and Nick Lidstrom is the best defenseman of all time.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> They're pretty much the equivalent of The Yankee's of the NHL. God forbid they miss the playoffs for the first time in any of our lifespans.


no they arent


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



MetalX said:


> U jelly guys?
> 
> But yea Datsyuk is great and Nick Lidstrom is the best defenseman of all time.


I actually read something that had him ranked number one all time the other day. I wonder if Don Cherry agrees.


punksterpunk said:


> no they arent


Compelling.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> I actually read something that had him ranked number one all time the other day. I wonder if Don Cherry agrees.
> 
> 
> Compelling.


The only two players you could make a case above Lidstrom are Ray Bourque & Bobby Orr tbh.


Lidstrom has the Cups, Trophies & Points to trump em.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Cups are won by a team. Bobby Orr won the Norris 8 years in a row and averaged way more than a point/game for his career so I think he trumps him in both or those. And did you even consider Doug Harvey?


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lidstrom better than Bobby Orr?! Please!

Orr is in the discussion when people are talking greatest HOCKEY PLAYER of all time...not just d-man. Lidstrom is nowhere near being in that discussion and never will be. Who could say with a straight face that "Nicklas Lidstrom is the best hockey player of all time".

As for Lidstrom trumping Orr in pts....lets keep in mind he's played in 500 more games! I dont find that to be a compelling argument in his favor....especially considering Orr wasnt that far off from doubling Nick's ppg.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You gotta be fucking joking when you don't consider Nick Lidstrom as one of the best HOCKEY PLAYERS of all time.

Sure he might not be the best but if you don't consider him at least top 20 you should rethink things. I got him as 3rd best defenseman of all time keep in mind the Norris Trophies & Points and you got a case for top 20 overall and top 3 defenseman.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If you have him 3rd why did you say best of all time yesterday?

3rd could be fair, I dunno I I'd have to look at it. Doug Harvey and Bobby Orr are better for sure. Others would be debatable.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I was talking homer, honestly I only got Orr & Bourque.

Harvey is 4th in my honest to god opinion.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sup MetalX


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

3rd period comeback tbh.

We're missing half the team, we'll kill you in march :side:


----------



## Mr.Brightside (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I mean Joey McDonald is in net and like MetalX said half the teams gone. We'll still be in good shape though in a couple of weeks most of our boys will be back. I can't wait for the all star draft it's gonna be intresting to see where everyone goes and if Lindstrom would pick Crosby.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congrats to one of my favorite players Andrew Brunette getting his 250th Career Goal against the Edmonton LOiLers tonight. Maybe not a super impressive stat seeing as it was in his 995th (or 996th) career game though.

Bouchard got his 200th assist too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yet another victory for the Ducks, 2-1 victory over the Sens.

I wonder if Sens fans still hate the Ducks for whooping there ass in the stanley cup finals


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think this year Sens fans hate themselves.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Just like Minnesota fans?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah most of them are just cranky. They aren't too horrible this year but still at best average.

And besides if Hockey were as socially acceptable for mainstream TV programming as NFL or MLB or whatever I wouldn't be stuck watching The Mild w/o having to shell out an extra whatever amount of money for the NHL package on Satellite TV and i'd probably be watching more Blackhawks games.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You dont see all the Wild's games?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well I was meaning if I could watch all the say Blackhawks games i'd rather watch those, but no watching Wild games isn't much of a problem, occasionally one doesn't make it to local TV but thats pretty rare. Its seeing other teams unless they are playing The Wild because Hockey is never on regular TV like say boring Baseball is on TBS all summer and NBA is on TNT, channels anyone with at least basic cable has.

NHL is pretty much just on Versus (random games) and the Fox Sports channels for me and I only have FSN.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

NHL Network shows alot of games also plus i see all the Ducks & Kings games.

Are you secretly a Chicago sports fan or something?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No, I was born there. Plus all the Minnesota teams like the choke in any form of postseason play possible which I often taunt people around here about.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I do the same with the Chargers here  although they are my 2nd/California team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Never really have a problem watching hockey here. We get all the Leaf games of course but you can generally find another game on any given night. Maybe not your first choice for a game you'd want to watch but it's something right? 

My girlfriends dad is a HUGE Blackhawks fan so he has the channels to make sure he gets to watch all their games too; with whatever satellite gizmo he has. He gets to mock me quite a bit for my Leafs seeing as they won the cup but hey at least he's a Browns fan, I got him there.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao

There's never a problem finding a hockey game in Toronto. SN, TSN, the Score (shows more basketball than hockey, but I'm fine with that), and if you have digital cable/satellite, you're set for life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The score doesn't carry hockey anymore does it? I remember a couple years ago it used to show a select number of habs games a year but that was about it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Random thought, Ive always found NHL crowds to be kinda weak. You get the "Lets go insert team name" and waving some scrafs. But what else is there??
There´s just something lacking imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Depends entirely on the City.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Depends entirely on the City.


I guess, but maybe we have different cultures. Atleast in our world, you have all kind of chants, drums, flags, confetti going on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDdhE5e1lLk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0CWMvqgNJw&feature=channel


----------



## Mr.Brightside (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I have A&TT and I pay an extra 15 a month and I get a ton of hockey every night I love it! I also have the NHL Network which is great for missing anything I didn't see plus they had the World Juniors and have some random college games, which is nice. And one of the few nice perks about being in Detroit is I'm so close to Canada i get CBC so I get to see the Canadian teams play which is great, also since I'm sorta close to Chicago I see Hawks games once and a great while.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Totally forgot about CBC, who show a good deal of games too. And yeah, I haven't seen a hockey game on the Score for a long time now. I thought maybe I was just missing games or something. I guess they don't have a contract for hockey anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Uh Oh Tyler! Leafs winning after two!


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

YESSSSS amazing game by us, Happy Devils fan here


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Anyone know how the Devils fans are generally reacting to Kovy this year? Pay the guy a shitload of money and your team is in last place i'd figure they'd be pretty pissed off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well it pretty much went against everything Lou has done in his time with the Devils so confusion was probably the biggest reaction when he was signed. Everyone expected it to be purely a rental situation when he was traded there last year. And now, I dunno, it's not like anyone could have expected Ilya to score like he did previously because the Devils don't play like that but he generally has been pretty awful. There probably just disappointed that there years of being a contender are over and disappointed that Brodeur is in his twilight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah kinda feel bad for Brodeur seeing as he's probably at best got a year or two in him left, but if this is his last year would be sad to see him go out like this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I really don't think the Devils have anything in place for after he retires either which is more bad news.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Uh Oh Tyler! Leafs winning after two!


Oh well, you can have this victory, i will take a trip to the playoffs in exchange


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Oh well, you can have this victory, i will take a trip to the playoffs in exchange


Best of luck with that in that Conference. Don't be confident with your 6th place rank seeing as you've played 3 or 4 more games than a lot of teams in the West. Most games in the NHL in fact.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wellin all honesty i didnt expect the Ducks to even be in this position, so im just just enjoying the ride .........but a playoff run would be very nice


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Western Conference is usually really tight at the end of the season unless your an Oilers fan. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How bout them Wild?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They probably would have been right on the cusp if they were an Eastern Conference team, shit they were only 2 games behind the Flyers who went to the cup playoffs. Plus The Wild have to play 6 games against both Vancouver & Calgary who normally are a pretty tough team (not sure what the fuck there problem is this year).

By the way wouldn't be surprised if this is finally Vancouver's year. That team is absolutely stacked with talent and been on a bit of a tear.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver has been stacked for years now, just like Ottawa was a few years ago, but they couldnt get it done & when they did they got beat by a more superior team.

Luongo has to prove himself in the playoffs before i can take them real seriously.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You make a valid point about The Sens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ottawa has never really been "stacked". They always have massive holes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well i'm officially uninterested in the Ottawa nightlife then.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Ottawa has never really been "stacked". They always have massive holes.


You dont get the #1 seed having massive holes, they just couldnt get it done when it mattered.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ottawa is actually an amazing City.



InYourFace said:


> You dont get the #1 seed having massive holes, they just couldnt get it done when it mattered.


Yes they did. They were a good team, obviously but they weren't "stacked". It's hard to be stacked in the sallary cap era.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I really shouldnt be arguing with a canadian about this


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Haha nah you can argue with whoever you want. 

Massive holes may be a little strong anyway, they just weren't "stacked".


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

As a Leafs fan do you wanna see other teams win the cup?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Come playoff team I have teams I root for ya. If that's what you mean.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I meant to say other canadian teams, my bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ummm Canucks, Oilers and Flames are fine. Habs and Sens can GTFO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Calgary Flamers really irritate me for some reason.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I've always thought Iginla is a class act.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah he is fine. I don't even know what it is.

Sheldon Souray on the Oilers (or was) is a douche though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He's playing in the AHL right now I believe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Good he's a fucking ******.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



MetalX said:


> You gotta be fucking joking when you don't consider Nick Lidstrom as one of the best HOCKEY PLAYERS of all time.
> 
> Sure he might not be the best but if you don't consider him at least top 20 you should rethink things. I got him as 3rd best defenseman of all time keep in mind the Norris Trophies & Points and you got a case for top 20 overall and top 3 defenseman.


Dude come on...i didnt even say that. I never said he wasnt "one of the best". This was my response to you saying Nick Lidstrom was better than Bobby Orr:



> Orr is in the discussion when people are talking greatest HOCKEY PLAYER of all time...not just d-man. Lidstrom is nowhere near being in that discussion and never will be. Who could say with a straight face that "Nicklas Lidstrom is the best hockey player of all time".


What im saying there is there are some people who feel Orr may be the best player ever. No one in their right mind would make that same claim for Nick Lidstrom. So by saying he's better than Orr, you are basically saying that at the very least you'd rank him somewhere in the top 3 or 4 of best players to ever play the game. That was my issue.

But i notice now that you backed off on that statement anyways. I have no problem with you saying he's # 3 d-man.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Vancouver has been stacked for years now, just like Ottawa was a few years ago, but they couldnt get it done & when they did they got beat by a more superior team.
> 
> Luongo has to prove himself in the playoffs before i can take them real seriously.


Luongo has already proved himself in the playoffs and he did so against your team when he stood on his head, leading the Canucks to the second round only to be beat by the Ducks in 5 games. They had no business being in the playoffs that year let alone making the second round. A couple of bad series does not make him a bad goalie.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Never said he was a bad goalie, just a little unprovenin the playoffs, the Canucks have been picked as favorites for the past few years, but havent been able to get past the conference semi finals, so i feel that Luongo is unproven.

Thats just me though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's still a team game and I'm pretty sure at least 80% of the teams in this league would prefer to have him as their goalie instead of whoever they have.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> It's still a team game and I'm pretty sure at least 80% of the teams in this league would prefer to have him as their goalie instead of whoever they have.


Detroit would probably be first in line. Get a goalie who doesnt let in 3-4 pucks every game.

So we got Chicago Vs. Grand Rapids tonight, or maybe its Detroit. Hard to tell, all I see is a bunch of AHL players in the Red Wings squad.
Gonna be checking that one out, not often they air a NHL match on free TV over here.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Never said he was a bad goalie, just a little unprovenin the playoffs, the Canucks have been picked as favorites for the past few years, but havent been able to get past the conference semi finals, so i feel that Luongo is unproven.
> 
> Thats just me though.


In the playoffs post lockout, they've only lost to teams that were better than them in the standings. And out of the three times they've made the post season, twice they were eliminated by the eventual cup winner.

I also don't recall them ever being Cup favorites minus this year and last year. An argument can be made for the year we acquired Mats Sundin, but many thought the signing was a bust.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JasonLives said:


> Detroit would probably be first in line. Get a goalie who doesnt let in 3-4 pucks every game.
> 
> So we got Chicago Vs. Grand Rapids tonight, or maybe its Detroit. Hard to tell, all I see is a bunch of AHL players in the Red Wings squad.
> Gonna be checking that one out, not often they air a NHL match on free TV over here.


Hahaha ya that one is on nationally in Canada and the US I do believe. I'll be checking it out for sure.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So 1-1 after the first. 

Howard has not sucked at all and is playing great.
Can tell that Detroit are effected by the injuries but they are playing it smart.

And Peter Forsberg might gonna try another comeback. That guy just wont give up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well the Islanders claimed Nabakov off waivers, completely screwing the chances of the Red Wings getting him. Can't really say I'm not overjoyed.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I dont think Nabokov was Detroit´s saving grace. Would have been a solid second until Osgood come back though.

But Nabokov sucked in the KHL, among the worst goalies in the league, hell Dominik Hasek had better stats then him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He's super affordable though. The Islanders only have to pay him $250,000 for the remainder of the year.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> He's super affordable though. The Islanders only have to pay him $250,000 for the remainder of the year.


Yeah, fits with Islanders. But when Osgood comes back I still feel Osgood and Howard over Nabokov, despite they lackluster goaltending. And Nabokov cant do the AHL. So your kinda stuck with him. Its a gamble.

And seems like Islanders are getting screwed, Nabokov wont report to them. Im guessing its because Islanders wont make the playoffs.
3-1 to Chicago now, thats game over. The Hawks are more hungry for the win, no doubt there.

Agent: Hey Nabokov, you just got waivered to the Islanders.
Nabokov: Fuck, but I guess that was expected. How are the Islanders doing btw?
Agent: Ummm, they are 27th in the league right now.
Nabokobv: But but, they have a chance at the playoffs right??
Agent: Yeah....no not a chance.
Nabokov: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Which is funny because he had already said he would report to any team.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lol yeah I read that.

Even if Islanders puts him on waivers again, the chances are another lousy team will try and snatch him. This thing can go on forever until a team just suspends him and there goes Nabokovs season.

I do understand Nabokov though. He isnt young, and spending half a season in a team that doesnt have a chance isnt fun. He wants the playoffs. But he should have said that right from the start. So teams doesnt waste their time and money on someone that dont want to play for them.

Well Howard keeps up the tradition of a 3-4 goal average. Still good play from Detroit, but the puck just wont go in.

But still, did Detroit REALLY think there was ANY chance they could take him?? There was just no way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, Waivers goes in order or worst teams to best teams so they don't have much of a shot.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I guess Nabokov signed a deal thinking that no bottom feeder team would pick him up near the TDL because they would be more worried about a lottery pick than winning games. 

I am still unsure why the Islanders trade Roloson for about nothing, if they wanted a goalie anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Where is Ty Wishart anyway. He hasn't played a single game this year, for the AHL or NHL.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Where is Ty Wishart anyway. He hasn't played a single game this year, for the AHL or NHL.


I think he's injured, or busy being a bust.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh no never mind, I guess he is playing in Bridgeport. TSN is just really behind on AHL stats I guess.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

FORSBERG RETURN OMFG YES.

Or not. Bring back Jagr.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I could not believe how many surgeries he's had on his foot when I read an article about it yesterday. I'm not sure how his foot isn't just an oddly looking blob of Raw meat after all that.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, I love Forsberg, and he clearly has a huge heart for the game, so it's a damn shame he's had to go through all that. I'd like to see him for a few more games though, even if they aren't at the standards we'd expect of him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks up 2-1 period 1.

Not a bad period, but not a good period.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Leafs have a really hard time scoring on Roloson seemingly every time we play him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wild/Hawks in a pretty tight game so far. Torn on who to rout for though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I gotta say im very ecstatic that the Ducks got 60 points at the all star break, i really thought they would be bottom dwellers of the western conference this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I could say the same about The Wild lol. They've looked like a fairly good team as of late, I think Richards is doing a good job even if their record still reflects them being a mediocre team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They just need to spend some money & get some god damn goal scorer's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah they just need to shoot more. I guess tonight is the 24th time this year they've won while being out shot. I think they expected Havlat to be their big scorer but he hasn't put up outstanding numbers or anything since he's been here. Hell Clutterbuck is the leading scorer for the team this year and he is a textbook grinder.

Won 4-2 over The Blackhawks tonight but really it should have been 4-3, Hawks got robbed a goal by an early ref stoppage.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Havlat and Koivu cant score all the goals, & its nice when a grinder like Clutterbuck scores, but not when hes leading your team in goals.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pierre Glass-Bouchard has looked pretty good since he came back, wouldn't doubt if he was leading the team if he started at the beginning of the year and Latendresse has been out hurt almost all year. He was scoring like mad this time last year.

"Old Man" Brunette has been scoring a fair bit of points but he's more of an assist guy. Next game is his 1,000th by the way so congrats to him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congrats to Brunette.

Jason scored the game winner and his 200th goal of carrer tonight.

Also Saku Koivu is 1 assist away from 500 for his carer.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Havlat got added to the ASG, which I'm not a fan of at the moment. I liked the traditional ASG better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah I was wondering why.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> Havlat got added to the ASG, which I'm not a fan of at the moment. I liked the traditional ASG better.


Well until they give the game a purpose (like the MLB) they have nothing to lose by trying this. What is it about it that you don't like?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Happy 50th to "The Great One".

Surprised its not a National Holiday in Canada.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Well until they give the game a purpose (like the MLB) they have nothing to lose by trying this. What is it about it that you don't like?


Not a fan of most of it. I'm more of a traditional person, and it doesn't seem like this way will last. I'll still watch the skills competition. Favorite part of All Star Weekend tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> Not a fan of most of it. I'm more of a traditional person, and it doesn't seem like this way will last. I'll still watch the skills competition. Favorite part of All Star Weekend tbh.


It's not really any different though. It's still the best players, they just won't be sorted by conference. I think this kinda works better because it doesn't restrict positions when deciding the teams. Like this year theirs 5 goalies from the east, where as last year (any every other year besides when it was NA vs. World) you'd have to select equal numbers of forwards, defensemen and goalies from each conference completely disregarding the possibility of an imbalance between conferences.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

True. Something new can't be that bad either. I wanna see the Sedins split up. They should definitely have the two hometown players (Eric Staal & Cam Ward) split up too. I just wouldn't like the guy being picked last.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, they could just do a random drawing but I think the school yard selection thing could be entertaining. Will suck for the guy picked last though lol.

I think it'll be awesome seeing team mates up against each other and ya especially Daniel and Hendrik since they've played together their entire lives.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

rofl Nabakov, what a bitch. Dude needs to come to the real world.


----------



## Mr.Brightside (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



dR1 said:


> rofl Nabakov, what a bitch. Dude needs to come to the real world.


I'm sorry but when the Red Wings sign you and than the Islanders steal you away it just had to kill him. That's like hitting the lottery and finding out it was for 5 dollars. Like he said he wanted to help a team out in the playoffs and he's right what will he do for the Islanders for a year?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Mr.Brightside said:


> I'm sorry but when the Red Wings sign you and than the Islanders steal you away it just had to kill him. That's like hitting the lottery and finding out it was for 5 dollars. Like he said he wanted to help a team out in the playoffs and he's right what will he do for the Islanders for a year?


He shouldn't have signed over in Russia then. He has nobody but himself to blame. 

Pouting like a little bitch doesn't help his case either.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Mr.Brightside said:


> I'm sorry but when the Red Wings sign you and than the Islanders steal you away it just had to kill him. That's like hitting the lottery and finding out it was for 5 dollars. Like he said he wanted to help a team out in the playoffs and he's right what will he do for the Islanders for a year?


That lottery comparison is terrible. It's more like going up to someone with a ticket with the first 4 numbers right and you have thumb covering the rest because you know it's not a winner, just like he KNEW he wouldn't end up at the Wings, he(and his advisors) know how it works, and if they didn't they are fucking stupid. No one expected him to easily get through waivers to the 2nd/3rd best team in the league lolz, so yes, he is a bitch, or just ridiculously stupid.

I don't really like the waiver thing, but its there for a reason, so big teams can't pull fast ones like this, im not a pro player and I know how it works, so should he. 100% his own fault.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I dont blame Nabokov for being disappointed. He wanted a Stanley Cup contender and instead he got the NY Islanders.
Sure he could stay the rest of the season and play for them. But what motivation does he have? He cant help them in anyway. He doesnt need to "show what he can do" because he knows teams will take him either way. 

He isnt really pouting, he is just saying like it is. He is disappointed and feels he cant do anything playing for the NY Islanders. Which he is correct about. He isnt getting any younger.

The only wrong he did was not make it 100% clear that he was Not gonna play for a non playoff contender.

Right now Nabokov is doing NYI a favor by not playing for them. A player who doesnt wanna be in a club will not perform well.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Whether he can do something for the Islanders or not is irrelevant. You made the choice to go over to Russia with full knowledge that if you wanted to return, you would have to clear waivers in order to play with a contender. Pouting about it and trying to make yourself a victim is just dumb. You made your bed, now you have to lie in it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So he has no right to be disappointed?

He knew full well about the rules. But anyone in his position would be disappointed, going from one of the leagues best to one of the leagues worst.
Im sure he would have taken another team outside of Detroit, as long as he could actually do something meaningfull.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No he doesn't. Like I said, he KNOWS for a fact he wouldn't have ended up on the Wings, so why even try it? Why not just sign for who he wanted too when he was a FA when he KNEW he would be able to choose his team and not have the waiver ruin it for him.

He has absolutely no reason to disappointed because of his own stupidity, he was never "at" the Red Wings, Red Wings fans(well the sane ones) knew this, and 98% of hockey fans knew he wouldn't end up there, why? Because they know how the waivers work, and so should he.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well, let's be real here, he can be disappointed all he wants. Anyone would be disappointed in that situation. He doesn't need to be a public whiny bitch about it though.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> He shouldn't have signed over in Russia then. He has nobody but himself to blame.
> 
> Pouting like a little bitch doesn't help his case either.


That's okay. He'll just have more time to blow off the 6 million tax free bones he earned for doing shit all in the KHL in the Bahamas or something.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Phil "Mr. Irrelevant" Kessel 

Should have been Grabovski anyway.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

OMGrabrovski. Agreed, great guy, great line, shame about the rest of that team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

liked watching the draft.

thought it was well done. kudos to the NHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



dR1 said:


> OMGrabrovski. Agreed, great guy, great line, shame about the rest of that team.


Well I'm not really sure he's a great guy but he is having an amazing year and has been the best Maple Leaf by far for most of the year.


----------



## italian_stallion (May 20, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They should really get the players to practice more for the breakaway chalenge..pretty embarassing


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They all said they don't practice, and yes, it showed. It's pretty much the dunk contest of the NHL in principal but it doesn't live up seeing as so few of them were actually able to do what they wanted to do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Just saw all of this Guardian Project crap. I'm sure its aimed at kids but still LOL.

LOL especially at 'The Maple' JM.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL @ Tim Thomas's spill last night.

& fucking Chara did it again


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Just saw all of this Guardian Project crap. I'm sure its aimed at kids but still LOL.
> 
> LOL especially at 'The Maple' JM.


Don't know anything about that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Its some stupid NHL/Comic Book crossover where every team has a superhero based on the team. Toronto's is a fucking maple tree. :lmao

You should look at it for the lulz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

hahaha well there isn't much else theres could be. Should be some weird ones though. Like there's there is always the terrifying ISLANDER.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Wild's character is pretty gay too. Maple Leafs had the worst on though, for IYF the one for Anahiem "The Duck" LOL was pretty shitty too.

Stars, Flames, Canadiens & The Kings were okay though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I googled it and found some website for it. Seems a lot of the characters haven't been officially released yet?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I saw them on NHL's facebook page. They should all be released by now.

Not that it matters, I just figure its good for a few laughs.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL at The Oiler :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah. HE CAN SHOOT OIL!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The Wild's character is pretty gay too. Maple Leafs had the worst on though, for IYF the one for Anahiem "The Duck" LOL was pretty shitty too.
> 
> Stars, Flames, Canadiens & The Kings were okay though.




I thought they all looked fine, i like the concept i sure as hell feel protected now.

THE DUCK!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

THE DUCK!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I thought The Wild looked pretty sic, the Shark was prob my favorite.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=66928

There's a picture of all of them. 

COMPELLING.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I somehow missed the retarded face The Thrasher is making the first time around.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I thought the Thrasher dude really didn't fit in with the rest of them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah. The Coyote looks like a bad guy too. I just see that face and think... rapist.

Did you read the bio on the Maple Leaf one? Appearently he's like an erection because he can go exponentally larger at will. Should have just called it The Wood.



> The Maple Leaf is the largest of all the Guardians. A fact made more obvious when he "grows" infinitely larger as the need arises.


This has to be a dick joke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lulz ya. Must be nice to be able to grow INFINITELY larger.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

WallaBen86 has the same power whenever LC posts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So who all watched the All-star game? Is the format something you'd want to see again?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I only caught the end of it. Honestly couldn't care less as All Star games are pretty pointless anyways.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think they need to take MLBs route and give the game some meaning.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Only All Star games that matters tbf. And I don't even like baseball.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> So who all watched the All-star game? Is the format something you'd want to see again?


I wanna see it again, i enjoyed the draft & seeing Hiller vs Perry and the Sedins split up.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Red Wing is cool.

Hockey starts back up again tonight, we play Ottawa tommorow hearing Datsyuk returns aswell.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> I wanna see it again, i enjoyed the draft & seeing Hiller vs Perry and the Sedins split up.


Would you rather that than giving the game some meaning/purpose?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think its fine the way it is, i like seeing everyone having a great time & trying some crazy shit, we get 82 competitive games a year, so 1 game a year to goof off is perfectly fine imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Woot. The Wild beat the Kings in a shootout. Shutout for Backstrom, Bruno's 1,000th game is a win and I believe actually in a playoff spot for the moment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Toronto won in a SO as well. We can't get in a habit of playing 3 point games if we want to make up serious ground. Florida is the team right above us too, can't let them get any points.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Florida LOL.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I get to celebrate my victory tommorow, wooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Moar like Phoenix lolz/


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well those damn Sharks prevented my victory tonight


----------



## rko25 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

vancouver al the way


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That must have been one of the most poorly officiated games of the season, at the very least. Had the refs done their jobs the Hawks would've won by upwards of 3.

Oh well.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Malkin tore his ACL and MCL. He'll be out of Pittsburgh by the start of next season.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LET'S GO RED WINGS


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So Peter Forsberg is gonna give it another try. The guy just wont give up.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wow. How big of a piece of trash is Matt Cooke? Everyone is focusing on his knee hit on OV. They are also missing where he attempted to get Backstrom right before that. He seriously cut into Backstrom who jumped out of the way, then stuck his knee out on OV.

I hated the guy in his short stint as a Cap too. So my feelings aren't biased because he was a Pen. Him attempting to take out OV's knee is ridiculous considering what sadly happened to Malkin's knee.

And before someone mentions what OV did to Gonchar (which was dirty and stupid), remember it was 2 years ago and dirty shots went both ways in that series (Orpik spearing and breaking Semin's wrist).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Payback's a bitch. Go cry somewhere else.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Ducks have signed Ray Emery.....

Hes gotta get through waivers first, doubt anyone will pick him up though.


----------



## Todge (May 10, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

anyone know where I can download games? I thought they may be on here but no luck :/


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Payback's a bitch. Go cry somewhere else.


Payback? So does Semin get to break Orpik's wrist? Does Poti get to crosscheck Malkin in the head after a play? Does Varly get to crosscheck Kunitz in the neck? How bout Fehr breaking a guy's collarbone with a late hit? 

You know you had to feel bad for the Pens at first. With Crosby getting two concussions in a week, Malkin completely blowing out his knee. Unless Uncle Gary rigs another lottery draft the Pens are going to suck for a long time.

That makes it 7-0-1 over the past 2 seasons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lulz, Mystery and ItsWhatIDo bickering. THIS IS NEW.

Something else that's relatively new. PHANEUF scored a goal tonight.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That knee on knee hit was the highlight of that game yesterday

Matt cooke is awesome!!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Payback? So does Semin get to break Orpik's wrist? Does Poti get to crosscheck Malkin in the head after a play? Does Varly get to crosscheck Kunitz in the neck? How bout Fehr breaking a guy's collarbone with a late hit?
> 
> You know you had to feel bad for the Pens at first. With Crosby getting two concussions in a week, Malkin completely blowing out his knee. Unless Uncle Gary rigs another lottery draft the Pens are going to suck for a long time.
> 
> *That makes it 7-0-1 over the past 2 seasons*.


4-3, the only win/loss record that matters between the Pens and Caps.

Pens are gonna suck for a long time? Make it out of the first round and come talk to me, son.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You could also go with 3-0 as well. Number of Cups.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That too.

I just don't see the logic with how the Pens are gonna suck for years. They've been winning WITHOUT Crosby and Malkin. 

Plus, with Malkin out for the season, his contract is completely taken off the books so Shero has 7+ million of wiggle room at the deadline.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

A lot of what goes on between you two is just semi-mindless bicker it seems half the time so I wouldn't take him saying that as anything more than wishful thinking on his part and more attempts to stir you up. You're a Pens fan and he's a Caps fan, it's to be expected. It's not just you two either. 

I miss the days of there being 4 or 5 Leaf fans that post in this thread daily. Back when this thread was actually active. Hasn't been much more that Pens vs. Caps/Crosby vs. Ovechkin bicker thread for a couple years .

Ah well.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Maybe if the Leafs would get good :side:

I do wish we had more hockey fans though cause everyone is either a Pens, Caps, Red Wings, or Leafs fan (fuck you Hamm, the Wild are irrelevant).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fuck you I know the Wild are irrelevant but someone on here has to be a fan dammit.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They're actually 2 points out of a playoff spot. :lmao

Is the West that bad?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No they've been pretty solid this year, last I checked (Friday) they were tied for 7th. WC is really fucking tight right now aside from Vancouver & Detroilet domination. Its like 4 points separating 4th seed and 13th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Leafs sucked then too. A lot of them just don't post here anymore or not in this thread anyway (Miester, King of Kings, 2Slick). What the hell happened to PF69, HBKBretHart etc. There used to be a lot of guys that were in this thread.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This thread needs more Rock Bottom imo. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hiplop says he is a Sens fan. Get him in here, we can all make fun of him unless we have a Devils fan around here somewhere.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My best friend is a Devils fan. Oh, the hilarity.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't care who posts in this thread as long as it's active .


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

GETZLAF will be returning tommorow!

Ducks went 10-4 without him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sounds like you don't need him. Trade him to the Pens.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No thanks trading Kunitz to you was bad enough  we need him if there gonna compete with Detroit & Vancouver.

If you were the Pens would you trade Malkin since it seems hes on a decline.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Datsyuk returns and we win. Happy to have him back.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Malkin can't be traded right now, but he should and will be upon his return.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I didnt mean right this second  clearly he cant be traded.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Toronto trades Beauchemin to Anaheim for Joffrey Lupul.


Would like to hear some thoughts from ducks/leafs fans on this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm kinda pleased I guess. Toronto needs help upfront and wanted to unload payroll on the blue line. You knew it wasn't going to be Komisarek so you can argue that this is the next best thing...idk. Lupul needed a fresh start as well. Lupul obviously needs to get back to scoring 20+ goals a year though. Leafs also got Jake Gardiner in the deal.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That B's/Habs game tonight was AMAZING.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> I'm kinda pleased I guess. Toronto needs help upfront and wanted to unload payroll on the blue line. You knew it wasn't going to be Komisarek so you can argue that this is the next best thing...idk. Lupul needed a fresh start as well. Lupul obviously needs to get back to scoring 20+ goals a year though. Leafs also got Jake Gardiner in the deal.




Very excited to have Beauchemin back in Anaheim, now theres 2 big shots on the points, i can easily see Beauchemin getting back to form since he has an actual chance to win in Anaheim.

Not gonna miss Lupul at all since im in love with Brandon Mcmillian and Kyle Palmeri atm.

Now Gardiner i am sad to see go, i really hope he doesnt live up to his potential now 

Ducks starting 6: 
Visnovsky
Lydman
Beauchemin
Fowler
Sbisa
Lilja/Sutton


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

HABS/BRUINS game last night was absolutely amazing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's good to see a good line brawl every once in a while.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Shero is already prepping trade bait for the deadline. The Pens called up Nick Johnson, Joe Vitale, Brett Sterling, and Ryan Craig for tonight's game so it looks like Shero is hoping for some good performances, which will boost trade value come the 28th.

Also, I was reading that Shero will probably have his hand in nearly every cookie jar come trade deadline. I read on this one site which rated like the top 10-12 forwards available at the deadline and I think they mentioned the Pens would be discussing with at least 8 of them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Senators have traded Mike Fisher to the Predators for a first-round pick in the 2011 NHL entry draft and a conditional in 2012.

That's one of the forwards out there off the block.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Good trade for the hawks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, they got the best player in the trade and didn't give up much of anything. I guess Pacan could be a wild card but as far as immediate roster impact, good trade.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Beauchemin's first game back in a Ducks uniform tonight!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

NHL better be dishing out mass suspensions to these embarrassing ******* from the Islanders.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Islanders winning 8-2 over the Pens but more importantly there have been like 6-7 fights in the game and each team has three players ejected 

Pens goalie got involved with a fight again but this time against one of the Islanders goon 4th liners


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> NHL better be dishing out mass suspensions to these embarrassing ******* from the Islanders.


Islanders taking out their frustration from what happened in the last meeting, players didn't like how the Pens bench was laughing it up during the goalie fight and when DiPietro got hurt


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Islanders taking out their frustration from what happened in the last meeting, players didn't like how the Pens bench was laughing it up during the goalie fight and when DiPietro got hurt


Irrelevant.

Talbot almost got Bertuzzi'd tonight, another piece of shit takes a dirty hit on Tangradi, then Hailey (after grabbing Talbot into a fight) goes to try and fight Johnson (and gets his ass whooped in the process).

Fuck Martin and Hailey. Suspend them both. 

If the Islanders were't already the laughing stock of the NHL, they are now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Pens losing to the Islanders 8-2.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The team is worn out after last night, it's understandable. Even more so, with players being thrown out of the game.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

well at least I got to see some old school hockey


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That isn't something to be happy about. The league needs to stay away from this bullshit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

JOHN F'N MADDEN! Wild beat The Blues 5-4 in a 9 round shootout in a really fun, really physical game.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> Talbot almost got Bertuzzi'd tonight, another piece of shit takes a dirty hit on Tangradi, then Hailey (after grabbing Talbot into a fight) goes to try and fight Johnson (and gets his ass whooped in the process).
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the Pens also had Godard leave the Bench during this Melee. That's unacceptable. Although I agree the Talbot getting Suckered punch is Bush league, but I'm fine with Haley going after Johnson.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Yeah, but the Pens also had Godard leave the Bench during this Melee. That's unacceptable. Although I agree the Talbot getting Suckered punch is Bush league, but I'm fine with Haley going after Johnson.


Goddard is protecting his goalie. 

So, it's okay for Haley to sucker punch Talbot then skate all the way down the ice to confront Johnson? Good thing you don't run the league.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Maybe Max Talbot was talking shit about what he was going to do to his underage sister.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He must have been talking a lot of shit cause he was attacked by 3 different players. Poor guy.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Goddard is protecting his goalie.
> 
> So, it's okay for Haley to sucker punch Talbot then skate all the way down the ice to confront Johnson? Good thing you don't run the league.


Can you explain to me when Haley Sucker punches Talbot? I'm not seeing what you're seeing.

I wouldn't recommend a player going after a goalie, but if he wants to do that's it's his choice. Johnson was all willing to do it, I don't see _that_ much of a problem with it. 

And I don't care if Goddard is protecting his goalie, he's not on his ice, it's not his job. That's what starts Bench Clearing Brawls.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Takes 3 guys to beat up little Max Talbot?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Can you explain to me when Haley Sucker punches Talbot? I'm not seeing what you're seeing.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a player going after a goalie, but if he wants to do that's it's his choice. Johnson was all willing to do it, I don't see _that_ much of a problem with it.
> 
> And I don't care if Goddard is protecting his goalie, he's not on his ice, it's not his job. That's what starts Bench Clearing Brawls.


After Gillies takes his blind side elbow to Tangradi, Haley goes after Talbot. Then, after it's broken up he decides to skate THE LENGTH OF THE ICE to attack Johnson.

Look, I cant understand taking a shot at Johnson, but to skate THE LENGTH OF THE ICE after you just attacked someone is unacceptable, goon hockey. And yeah, Johnson was willing, what the fuck do you expect him to do? Stand there and get attacked? If Haley wasn't a fucking retard, Goddard wouldn't have to leave the bench.



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Takes 3 guys to beat up little Max Talbot?


After the 3rd incident, the refs just threw him out of the game for his safety really.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> After Gillies takes his blind side elbow to Tangradi, Haley goes after Talbot. Then, after it's broken up he decides to skate THE LENGTH OF THE ICE to attack Johnson.
> 
> Look, I cant understand taking a shot at Johnson, but to skate THE LENGTH OF THE ICE after you just attacked someone is unacceptable, goon hockey. And yeah, Johnson was willing, what the fuck do you expect him to do? Stand there and get attacked? If Haley wasn't a fucking retard, Goddard wouldn't have to leave the bench.


Haley doesn't cheap shot Talbot, as you stated before. There's nothing wrong with going after him, if he was willing and he dropped the gloves, therefore he is. I do agree that the Blind side Elbow on Tangradi was just dirty though. 

I really don't think Haley would have gone at Johnson, if Johnson didn't look as willing as he was. It seemed like to me, he was skating to the box, and looked at Johnson asking for a fight, so see what kind of reaction he would get. But obviously i have no clue what's going on his head, so I could be wrong. 

I still don't think that's an excuse for Goddard to jump off the bench. I don't think we will agree on that lol.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

as a long suffering Islanders fan, and I know I will take heat for saying this, I'm proud of the team tonight. Yes, this probably shows how low the Islanders are but this was one of their best games this season and it was expected after the Pens bench was laughing it up when two Islanders players got injured

Pens can't complain too much, they had 2 6 minutes major power plays, a two minute 5 on 3 power play. Islanders just came out with fire tonight because of the incidents from a week ago


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Haley doesn't cheap shot Talbot, as you stated before. There's nothing wrong with going after him, if he was willing and he dropped the gloves, therefore he is. I do agree that the Blind side Elbow on Tangradi was just dirty though.
> 
> I really don't think Haley would have gone at Johnson, if Johnson didn't look as willing as he was. It seemed like to me, he was skating to the box, and looked at Johnson asking for a fight, so see what kind of reaction he would get. But obviously i have no clue what's going on his head, so I could be wrong.
> 
> I still don't think that's an excuse for Goddard to jump off the bench. I don't think we will agree on that lol.


Talbot wasn't looking for a fight though, he wasn't all night. Haley basically dropped the gloves then grabbed hold of Talbot to engage him. Haley was most definitely going for Johnson. After the refs broke him and Talbot up, he made a b-line for Johnson. Johnson doesn't even leave his crease until Haley crosses center ice and nears the Pens' blue line.

Godard hoping off the bench is a tricky issue. On one hand, it can create a potentially huge problem (however, the game really couldn't get any more out of hand). But, on the flip side, someone needs to protect Johnson and everyone ice (refs included) are on the opposite side of the rink. Godard will be suspended (and rightfully so given the rules), but I can't condemn his actions because this isn't an instance where a player is beefing with a goalie and there's other players and refs around to break up the scrum. 

It's a shame too because the Islanders came out, lit up the scoreboard, and were playing great hockey, but then decided to turn his game into an embarrassment. And why? Because Talbot laid a clean hit on one of their guys? Because DiPietro WILLING engaged in a fight with Johnson? The Islanders weren't playing "even up" or "revenge" hockey tonight, they were playing straight up goon, garbage hockey.



Hajduk1911 said:


> as a long suffering Islanders fan, and I know I will take heat for saying this, I'm proud of the team tonight. Yes, this probably shows how low the Islanders are but this was one of their best games this season and it was expected after the Pens bench was laughing it up when two Islanders players got injured
> 
> Pens can't complain too much, they had 2 6 minutes major power plays, a two minute 5 on 3 power play. Islanders just came out with fire tonight because of the incidents from a week ago


Two things, nobody on the Pens benched laughed at Comeau and laughing at the goalie fight is natural. They're rare and their guy just laid out DiPietro with one punch. Secondly, NOBODY knew either of those players was hurt until after the game was over so they weren't laughing at injuries because they had no idea those guys were injured.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

TEEMU! scoring on the power play once again, tied 4-4 going in to OT.

Edit: CAM FUCKING FOWLER!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Did Rick "One Punch" DiPietro get in another fight?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah, he's shelved for the next few weeks because of his ass whooping.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Always nice to get home from work and see scores like this :

Boston-Detroit : 1-6 ( Where did this come from? Nice win! )

Penguins - NY Islanders : 3-9 ( That shit is just too funny to be true! )

Devils - Sharks : 2-1 ( Mooooooooooooooooose! Gotta cheer for the Swedes. Well most of them anyways )


I dont see the big deal with Haley/Johnson fight. Johnson was almost at his own blue line, Haley came at him slow and steady and looked to make sure Johnson was willing to fight. Which it looked like he was.
Some Pens fans act like Haley rushed him and Johnson had no choice but to defend himself.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Johnson didn't approach his own blue line until Haley crossed center ice.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Doesnt look like that to me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMuQWL3OVN8

Looks to me like Johnson should have stayed near his own goal if he was that unwilling to fight.

But a lot of ugly stuff in that game. Shouldnt pound on a guy that is already laying down after a cheap shot.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> Talbot almost got Bertuzzi'd tonight, another piece of shit takes a dirty hit on Tangradi, then Hailey (after grabbing Talbot into a fight) goes to try and fight Johnson (and gets his ass whooped in the process).
> 
> ...


Hey mystery, karma's a bitch. How are Pavel Bure Jr. and Lindros Jr. doing?

I saw Maxime had the Talbo-trick last night. Three turtles in one game. Must have learned that from the best, Matt Cooke.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JasonLives said:


> Doesnt look like that to me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMuQWL3OVN8
> 
> ...


Johnson never left the crease or net area until Haley got closer.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Best game I have ever attended. Finally I can be proud of my team. It had more to it than just the Penguins. We have been dicked around by the NHL all year when it comes to goal calls, penalties, suspensions, and etc. The only thing I didn't like was the Gillies elbow. Martin barley got Talbot or whoever it was, so I had no problem. Not a bad debut for Haley lol. A goal and three fights.
Mystery, Johnson was at the blue line the whole time. I was at the game, I saw the whole thing. He was trying to get Koskinen to fight.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



RKO920 said:


> Best game I have ever attended. Finally I can be proud of my team. It had more to it than just the Penguins. We have been dicked around by the NHL all year when it comes to goal calls, penalties, suspensions, and etc. The only thing I didn't like was the Gillies elbow. Martin barley got Talbot or whoever it was, so I had no problem. Not a bad debut for Haley lol. A goal and three fights.
> Mystery, Johnson was at the blue line the whole time. I was at the game, I saw the whole thing. He was trying to get Koskinen to fight.


There's nothing wrong with Martin trying to 'Bertuzzi' Talbot? He didn't get Talbot because Talbot caught him out of the corner of his eye and turtled before Martin could get him. He was looking to hurt Talbot and thankfully Talbot saw it because Martin could do anything. 

I saw what I saw on TV, Johnson didn't approach the blue line until Haley decided to be a tough guy and still got his ass whooped.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Haley got his ass kicked in a 2 on 1 lol. Haley took out Adams and someone else I can't remember. Martin tried to get Talbot to fight, he pulled his jersey and then hit him. I'm not saying he should of done it, but it wasn't as extreme as it is being made out to be.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



RKO920 said:


> Haley got his ass kicked in a 2 on 1 lol. Haley took out Adams and someone else I can't remember. Martin tried to get Talbot to fight, he pulled his jersey and then hit him. I'm not saying he should of done it, but it wasn't as extreme as it is being made out to be.


Talbot WAS NOT paying attention or engaged with Martin. However, Martin threw down his gloves BEHIND Talbot then tried to pull some shit, but Talbot caught it. 

Trying to engage someone in a fight and what Martin did are two different things.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Had Godard not gotten involved, Johnson would have killed Haley. Johnson dropping his gloves ready to fight just looked epic.

The rest of that game was pure garbage by the Islanders. Hopefully Tangradi doesn't have a serious concussion and can play again soon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Whoever says Martin did nothing wrong is delusional. Seriously? He was going to slug him in the side of his head when he wasn't even watching. If you want to fight him then fight him, the proper way, face to face. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> If you want to fight him then fight him, the proper way, face to face. That's just embarrassing.


Fully agree. That was bush league shit. That stuff is not needed in the NHL. Plus, to be honest, some of those goons, like Haley, Giles, Godard, etc don't belong in the game. They are there just to fight. Nothing else. To me, those type of players need to be eliminated from the game. Fighting should remain in the hockey but goons like them shouldn't.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

PF!! Yay, someone else to talk hockey.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> PF!! Yay, someone else to talk hockey.


Hockey Talk. To add more to the Islanders/Pens brawls, while I love hockey brawls, there really was some bush league shit in that game. Like Martin going after Talbot when he wasn't looking, when Haley went after Johnson and then Giles high hit on Tangradi and then mugging the guy when he has no idea what's going on. TBH, thank god some of the Pens came in because I think that Giles would have done some more damage to him. And then add insult to injury, he's barking at the guy when he down on the ice. Screw him. Like I said, goons do not belong in the NHL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lots of angry players on the Blues it seems. They were starting all kinda of shit this weekend. David Backes got his wig split pretty good by Clayton Stoner after the game ended.

Anyways Wild beat them 2 in a row, back in playoff contention. They've been on a pretty good run as of late.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fisher killed it tonight in the faceoff circle in his Preds debut. Had an assist and a +2 rating as well. Hopefully he's able to push the Preds over the top to win the division from the Red Wings .


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



> Lots of angry players on the Blues it seems. They were starting all kinda of shit this weekend. David Backes got his wig split pretty good by Clayton *Stoner* after the game ended.


Greatest last name ever.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So the suspensions from the Islanders/Penguins game are

Godard 10 games
Gillies 9 games
Martin 4 games
NY Islanders fined 100,000 dollars.

Sounds about right!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Now I wonder if Martin's is only 4 because Talbot noticed he was about to get sucker punched in the side of the head before it actually happened or if that's actually what the league deems fair for a sucker punch.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JasonLives said:


> So the suspensions from the Islanders/Penguins game are
> 
> Godard 10 games
> Gillies 9 games
> ...


Would have given Martin maybe 7, but that seems about right.

Haley probably should have grabbed 2-3 games. I mean he had 3 fighting majors...


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

what a tough guy taunting Tango from the runway while Tango is clearly injured...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Greatest last name ever.


I prefer *Clutterbuck*, who is having a hell of a year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They are both trumped by Dick Butkus among a lot list of other names.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't think anything tops Dick Butkis to be fair.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I don't think anything tops Dick Butkis to be fair.


Oh yeah?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Swett

And yes, his name is Dick Sweat.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I actually googled funny sports names and there's an awesome list. 

http://www.themostawesomepageintheuniverse.com/2009/08/funny-sports-names-are-awesome/

Have a good laugh gentlemen.

Oh the lulz if names like Rusty Cuntz, Dick Pole and Dick Trickle were mainstream athletes today.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://penguins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=552602

Statement from Lemieux about Friday night.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pete LaCock :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> http://penguins.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=552602
> 
> Statement from Lemieux about Friday night.


A bunch of people are calling him a hypocrite now too. Kinda fair to say given Cooke's actions as of late but ya. He could have easily been mad about this game, any hockey purist should be but he's got to be accountable for his own team's actions as well.


----------



## HTial12 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The one downside to the Canucks doing so well this season. Everyone assumes I am a band-wagoner.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well Forsberg is retiring again...that didn't take long.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

After one game? Why bother.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I dont blame him for trying, not easy leaving something you love so much.

My guess he just felt he wasent good enough, his toughest critic is himself.Not the biggest Forsberg supporter, but I respect him. Its not about the money, not about the spotlight, just about doing what he loves.

And I somehow think that if Colorado was a top team, he would have never gone back to them. He came there trying to help them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, if he was going to play he probably wanted to be a top 6 forward and he's not capable of that anymore.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lupal is bitching about Subban.

My god, the amount of crap Subban taking this year is ridiculous! I am not a Canadians fan, but Subban is awesome. He's charimastic, he is no dirtier than anyone else in the league, and most importantly, he is a damn good hockey player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Did you see their fight? While Lupul was taking his helmet off at the start of the fight (So subban doesn't break his hand on his helmet) Subban went after him and started throwing punches. Pretty fair criticism there.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs trade Kris Versteeg to the Flyers for a first-round and a third-round pick in the 2011 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well we have a first round pick back. Err yay.


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Forsberg didn't retire because he didn't felt he was good enough, it was because of the foot...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



kerlin said:


> The very first official NHL All-Star Game was held a long, long time ago - in the 1947-48 NHL season. And many things have changed in those 62 years - the format of the All-Star Game, rules etc. But there have also been "unofficial" ALL-Star games, like the Hod Stuart Benefit All-Star Game in 1908 between Montreal Wanderers and the Eastern Canada Amateur Hockey Association stars. It was something similar to the modern All-Star Games, but they were held for a beneficial reason. So this first game was in honour of Hod Stuart who was a IPHL (International Professional Hockey League - the predecessor of NHL) player who had drowned just after winning the Stanley Cup. And til 1947 there have been several more beneficial All-Star Games like this.


Umm, thanks for the history lesson


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Chris Kelly got traded my Sens to Boston for a Second Round Draft Pick. Although, it's a good return for Kelly. Kelly is the type of player you want on your team, especially during a rebuild.

Happy news though, I got tickets to the Montreal-Boston rematch in Montreal on the 8th! I'm pretty exited. It's only a 2 hour drive, so it's def worth the trip.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

A pick is way more valuable than a third line centre over 30, tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Western Conference is giving me fits right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You guys are lucky the Leafs moved to the Eastern conference 12 years ago or whenever it was and aren't still over there increasing those fits :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Maybe giving the people in Edmonton fits, but thats about it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lies!

Here's hoping Kessel doesn't start another scoring drought tonight.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> A pick is way more valuable than a third line centre over 30, tbh.


Kelly is a nice player but not worth a second round pick. Heck, Versteeg and Fisher are not worth first round picks. At best, second round picks. As for the Bruins, it's a nice trade. Get some nice depth at the center position. They still need to address the defense. They need another body. As for the Bruins, they haven't been playing good hockey lately. Tim Thomas has come back down to earth. He's a very solid goaltender who was putting up some unbelievable numbers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Toronto gets another win tonight. Only 6 points out of the playoffs now and inching closer to 500. 

The big thing tonight was Carolina, Florida and Buffalo all lost.

Two relatively easy games coming up as well, as far as level of competition is concerned so we NEED to win them too.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Toronto gets another win tonight. Only 6 points out of the playoffs now and inching closer to 500.
> 
> The big thing tonight was Carolina, Florida and Buffalo all lost.
> 
> Two relatively easy games coming up as well, as far as level of competition is concerned so we NEED to win them too.


I think the loss of Versteeg and Beach has amped the 'go to' guys to do better. Kessels looking better out there for sure. Lupul had at least 3 good chances to score last night. I'm not as skeptical about the future as I was before. Maybe in 5-7 years time, we could be doing really well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, sad thing is Kessel is going to score pretty much a goal a game from here on out to finish with the year people think he was capable of. I'm not losing hope for the playoffs yet but it's still not likely. The one good thing is we have nothing to lose from fighting as hard as we can to get there. It's not like we have our first round pick so there's no harm in not tanking.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Western Conference is giving me fits right now.


3 points between 3rd and 9th. Thats just insane. And it can get even closer since most teams under the 8th spot has 1 or more games less played then the rest.
Its just one big horror show.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I personally think it's a comedy, not a horror.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Its funny how bad The Mapes are. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Har Har Har. They've been playing pretty well lately. 

Reports are suggesting that a Kaberle trade to Boston is immanent (before the deadline anyway) as long as a complete meltdown doesn't occur.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's official, Tomas Kaberle is now a Bruin. The Bruins did give up a good chuck for him, but you have to give up some chuck for a player like him. He's a very solid player who will help the Bruins in the back end and on the power play. Also, because of what they gave up for him, they better resign him. In other Bruins trade talk, they traded Blake Wheeler and Mark Stuart to the Thrashers for Rich Peverley and Boris Valabik. It's mostly a cap move for the B's but they did get a solid player in Peverley and a depth player in Valabik. Heck, if he can be a poor man's Chara down the road, I'll take it. As for Wheeler and Stuart, Wheeler never fulfilled his potential. He's a solid player and I think he will do well in Ramsey's system down in Atlanta. Stuart is a solid stay at home defenseman who will do very well in Ramsey's system, especially since he coached the Bruins defense last year, which included Stuart. I like the moves so far from the Bruins. I think they still need to add another piece, like a possible replacement for Savard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Apart of me wants the Bruins to suck for the rest of the year now that the Leafs have the Bs first round pick but I think the Leafs are still going to trade the pick anyway. 

Peverley is a good pick up for the Bruins, probably even a better player than Wheeler. 

All in all, I'm happy they worked out a trade for Kaberle, and I'm happy that he agreed to go. Colbourne is a good prospect even though he's struggled in the AHL and the two picks will either be good for us or good for trades.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks need a win tonight


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Team's in the west can't afford to lose any games.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Peverley is a good pick up for the Bruins, probably even a better player than Wheeler.
> 
> All in all, I'm happy they worked out a trade for Kaberle, and I'm happy that he agreed to go. Colbourne is a good prospect even though he's struggled in the AHL and the two picks will either be good for us or good for trades.


For right now, I agree that Peverley is a better player than Wheeler, but Wheeler still has a greater upside. I think he will do much better in Atlanta than in Boston. Colbourne is a project-type prospect, with a high ceiling. At best, he could become a very solid #2 center or winger. Then you have the picks, if you keep them or trade them. They will have some value either way. While this trade doesn't replace the Kessel trade, it somewhat makes up for some of it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I didn't see the game last night since I was out of town but how badly did the Wild beats The Ducks IYF?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks gave a 6th round pick to Ottawa for Jarko Ruutu.........

And your Wild slaughtered my Ducks 5-1 last night.

Edit: Fucking Ruutu just scored  he must have read my post.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tyler you must have The Blues tonight too.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Im just glad i changed it when it was 6-3.

HILLER PLEASE COME BACK SOON!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well I likely get to wake up and watch The Wings rape The Wild tommorow morning so I feel your pain.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Backstrom is keeping the Wild in the game. Hell, the Wild had <5 shots in teh 2nd period yet it's still tied up.

I think I jinxed him to start the period.

And it's now all tied up.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nice win for the Red Wings, 5th straight.

Minnesota should be happy with the point they got. Thats now 5! teams on 68 points.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fucking Red Wings.

Was at the game though (and had some really great seats for once) and it was a lot of fun to watch. Hell of a lot of Red Wings fans there too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well the Leafs lost in a SO last night in a game they could have EASILY won. Kinda annoying. An easy opportunity to picked up 2 points on the Hurricanes and Atlanta as they both lost but what can ya do. 

Scoreboard watching every day though, Buffalo lost today, YAY.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Maple Leafs can't win any games easily.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Big win for the Hawks, need to keep the momentum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Was glad to see they won today too. -Mystery- is crying somewhere.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Penguins looked clueless on their shootout attempts


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Was glad to see they won today too. -Mystery- is crying somewhere.


We got a point, so I'll take it. 

No idea what Letang and Kennedy were doing on their attempts though. Why he let Kennedy shoot after shitting the bed in regulation I'll never know. Should have let one of the boys from the AHL take the shot.

But hey, at least we're in the playoffs. Asshole.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That because half of the Eastern Conference are crappy teams (like The Maple Leafs :side and Pittsburgh is good.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Maybe if the Hawks management wouldn't have signed Hossa to an outrageous deal, you wouldn't have had to trade away half your team. However, you won the Cup so they can suck for the next 8 years and everything is alright.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I was pretty pissed they traded away Dustin Byfuglien to a team I don't give two shits about especially since I bought his jersey last year but Hossa is a good player unlike that garbage netminder Cristobal Huet who they also gave some outragious contract to. 

Anyways i'm pulling for the Wild more right now. Be nice to see them actually make the playoff's for once. Plus I Would like Todd Richards to keep his job, think he's doing a good job restructuring the team and if they make the playoffs chances are he won't get axed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fux u Sandwich .

Islanders beat Florida today. That's good for the Leafs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Heheheheh


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks in 8th place...

Yes, I'm a hawks mark.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Maybe if the Hawks management wouldn't have signed Hossa to an outrageous deal, you wouldn't have had to trade away half your team. However, you won the Cup so they can suck for the next 8 years and everything is alright.


How is Hossa's deal in any way bad? ~5M for a 40 goal, 70+ point guy while providing solid two way play? Even though he has 11 years left on his contract, he's going to retire before the end of it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> How is Hossa's deal in any way bad? ~5M for a 40 goal, 70+ point guy while providing solid two way play? Even though he has 11 years left on his contract, he's going to retire before the end of it.


It's the lengthy of the deal. If the Hawks were to get in some sort of bind financially within the next few years, nobody is taking Hossa's contract.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs play the Islanders tonight. Islanders have been playing well lately so this will be a tough game. Need a win and a Canes loss though so hopefully they get it done and the Rangers can beat the Canes.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Islanders have been playing pretty well since they beat the shit out of the Penguins. Seems to have lit a bit of fire under them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah there's a few teams that have been/are on a pretty good run. The Devils run has completely overshadowed all of them though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Devils getting out of the gutter and 9 points out of a playoff spot may not turn this season into a disaster after all


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs win again last night. Just our luck though the Canes/Rangers game went into overtime so it's a 3 point game. I would have taken either team winning in regulation. Leafs have a couple games in hand over the Rangers so I wouldn't even have minded if the Canes beat the Rangers in regulation. These 1 point baby steps suck.

Atlanta and Buffalo play tonight, Toronto is one point back of each. Here's hoping for an Atlanta win IN REGULATION.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If anyone (no not you there with the 20 posts) wants access to an NHL GameCenter account PM me. NHL has screwed me over and are charging me $20 a month for the next 3 months for their service... I don't plan on using it so I might as well share my account with the fucking world.

Fuck the NHL and their bogus ToS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well Buffalo is up 3-1 after 2. As long as this game doesn't go to overtime it's good enough for me. Toronto will play montreal tomorrow with an opportunity to move ahead of Atlanta.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

More injuries for the Pens! Yay! Now Orpik is out 4 weeks with a broken finger.

Pens might be the most cursed and injury ridden team in recent memory.

EDIT - Ray Shero brings back ALEX KOVALEV. Woooooo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Na, your just getting in line with some other teams. Red Wings had it really bad a while back with injuries, but have started to get back some players.
NY Islanders the same, hell I think they had to use their backup AHL goalie. Now that is just major bad luck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> More injuries for the Pens! Yay! Now Orpik is out 4 weeks with a broken finger.
> 
> Pens might be the most cursed and injury ridden team in recent memory.
> 
> EDIT - Ray Shero brings back ALEX KOVALEV. Woooooo.


Thank you Penguins for making him unavailable to the Maple Leafs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Only cost a 7th round pick for him so it works for me. Still leaves the door open for another deadline deal by Shero.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, it's good for you guys. Leafs would have overpayed I'm sure which is why I'm thankful. Leaf rumors are quiet right now. We'll see what happens the next few days I guess.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

3 game win streak for the Hawks. Huge game coming up!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens might be the most cursed and injury ridden team in recent memory


At one point the Canucks defense this season was:

Ehrhoff - Rome
Tanev - Sauve
Salo - Oberg

With Salo just returning from an Achilles injury which put him out for over half this season. So basically, it was Ehrhoff and four 7th defensemen and a guy made of glass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs get another HUGE win tonight against the Habs to get us to 500 and 4 points out of 8th. 

Sources say the Leafs are trying to swing a deal with the Avalanche to acquire John Michael Liles. Also Leafs are apparently being offered a FIRST and second round pick for Clark MaCarthur. That's a steal as far as I'm concerned. 

We're kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place though because we are making a huge drive to a playoff spot right now but even if they get there they may be easy pickings and the goal is to be a great team, not a team that squeeks into the playoffs. If MaCarthur and the Leafs aren't going to be able to agree on an extension they may want to get something for him now instead of him walking but at the same time he will be a great asset down the stretch is we are going to get a playoff spot. 

Anyway, Leafs/Pens on Saturday. Tough game but hey, at least they don't have Crosby.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Leafs get another HUGE win tonight against the Habs to get us to 500 and 4 points out of 8th.
> 
> Sources say the Leafs are trying to swing a deal with the Avalanche to acquire John Michael Liles. Also Leafs are apparently being offered a FIRST and second round pick for Clark MaCarthur. That's a steal as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


retard why we would trade one of our best players if he wants to stay here


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Aww muffin are you naive enough to think that no one ever gets traded when they don't want to be. That's cute.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> At one point the Canucks defense this season was:
> 
> Ehrhoff - Rome
> Tanev - Sauve
> ...


Pens lost the best player in the league though.

The Pens have scored 180 goals this season and 75% of those came from currently injured players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well 50%, but ya .


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> It's the lengthy of the deal. If the Hawks were to get in some sort of bind financially within the next few years, nobody is taking Hossa's contract.


Yea, pretty stupid to lock up a franchise player long term. I'm sure you will agree when Crosby walks in a couple to go to his childhood fav team, the Canadiens. No way he stays in Pitt after their piss poor training staff may have shortened his career.

Concussion? Well lets keep trotting you out on the ice until you get another one... derrr.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

ItsWhatIDo, when was the last time you posted in this thread and didn't try to get under Mystery's skin?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> ItsWhatIDo, when was the last time you posted in this thread and didn't try to get under Mystery's skin?


Probably about 3 posts ago. Usually just posts up the thing that needs the most trashing. Like saying a 5M a yr deal is bad when it is still paying dividends. Trash it if/when it becomes a bad deal. Hossa is playing up to his contract, and deserves every penny.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He wasn't saying anything about the per year amount, he was talking about the length of contract. He has a point though, it's a massive risk. Just ask the NY Islanders.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea, pretty stupid to lock up a franchise player long term. I'm sure you will agree when Crosby walks in a couple to go to his childhood fav team, the Canadiens. No way he stays in Pitt after their piss poor training staff may have shortened his career.
> 
> Concussion? Well lets keep trotting you out on the ice until you get another one... derrr.


Lmao. You keep telling yourself that. 

You're hilarity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wild really need to win there next two games to get ahead in the Playoff picture. LA plays awfully dirty I noticed last night, they were on top of Backstrom all night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

For those that care I added a couple bookies for who will make the playoffs in each conference.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> He wasn't saying anything about the per year amount, he was talking about the length of contract. He has a point though, it's a massive risk. Just ask the NY Islanders.


That Rick DiPiertro deal basically started this whole long-term contract stuff. And it's still the best case so far on why long-term contracts are huge risks for teams. I personally think that teams shouldn't sign players to no more than 5 years.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

God watching hockey without HD is just awful.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

In your Face! InYourFace  
You got a point at least.

I feel your pain about the HD though, my roomates TV is standard and I don't have a sat box for mine.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Cant really complain about the game last night, Theodore was just the MAN last night.

The Lakers/Clippers were both on PrimeTicket & FSWest, WTF!? so the Ducks got stuck on HDless KDOC :no & now my eyes hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs get a first period lead on a goal by Lupul. First as a Maple Leaf. 

I figured Detroit beating the Sabres wasn't too much to ask for but it isn't looking good so far...

EDIT: And Pittsburgh ties it. Poop.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Leafs get a first period lead on a goal by Lupul. First as a Maple Leaf.
> 
> I figured Detroit beating the Sabres wasn't too much to ask for but it isn't looking good so far...
> 
> EDIT: And Pittsburgh ties it. Poop.


This game's been pretty good. 5-5 right now in OT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yep, exciting but quite ugly to purists. 

Carolina lost in regulation. Toronto needs the two points here.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What do you think about Reimer? Kid's playing well. We definitely got rid of either GSG or Gustavsson. I've never been high on Gustavsson, but I think we could get a decent return for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well JS is the free agent at the end of the year but I don't think anyone will want him with how fragile he's been lately. He's been injured 3 or 4 different times this year for a few games. People aren't going to want that. That kind of makes the decision for them. I don't think they'll trade either of them though, if they did I always thought it would be Reimer or JS. Reimer wasn't even on their radar till this season, they have a couple other goalies (that are also hurt I believe) that they were high on going into this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fleury needs to be benched for the next couple games. In the last week he's given up 15 goals. I'd let Johnson play against the Maple Leafs and Devils then let Fleury return for the Bruins game.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Son of a bitch.

Back and forth game with the Coyotes and Blackhawks


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

BIG SHOOTOUT WIN FOR THE HAWKS!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

3-2 victory for the Ducks tonight, finnally the 5 game losing streak is over.

I cant believe Ryan Getzlaf is fucking balding already! anyone else seen that?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Been seeing that for at least a couple years now...where you been lol


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao

I've noticed it a long time ago too. What kind of Ducks fan are you? On another note, trade deadline today. Hopefully some nice deals go down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How bout the Leafs completely running out of gas in the third last night. Damn back to back games. 

Both the Sabres and Thrashers have made moves thus far. Leafs need to respond.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I knew he was thining on the front of his head, but hes got this big ass bald spot in the back of his head, it just caught me off guard


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He'll give up on the hair soon I'm sure. Do the Sundin/Bouchard/Messier look.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thats what im anticipating 

Blue Jackets trade Rostislav Klesla to the the Phoenix Coyotes for Scottie Upshall & Sami Lepisto.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pretty snoozy deadline so far.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Biggest trade was Washington acquiring Wideman.

Red Wings sign Howard for two more years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Guys make the bets...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nhl-b...-playoffs-western-conference.html#post9391501

And the eastern conference one.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Real boring deadline so far and there's only a hour left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Dustin Penner goes to the Kings...

Still lackluster.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks traded a 3rd round pick for Brad Winchester.

Is'nt he just another Jarko Rutuu?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Dustin Penner goes to the Kings...
> 
> Still lackluster.


Biggest deal of the day and still that isn't saying a ton. 

Definitely allows them to chase the Sharks and Coyotes for the division and 3rd seed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm still expecting more. They'll be trades right up to 5pm too. 3pm is just the deadline to get the trades to the league. There's always a bunch after 3pm.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I like what the Canucks did today by acquiring Higgins and Lapierre. This forward depth is even better than before:

Sedin - Sedin - Burrows
Raymond - Kesler - Samuelsson
Torres - Malhotra - Hansen
Higgins - Lapierre - Glass

Scoring and size on all four lines.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I liked Lapierre, better then Winchester imo.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Howard and Niemi both got extensions in the past 2 days. Niemi was definitely overpaid.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh shit Ducks/Wings tonight! i expect the Ducks to play a good game and hopefully come out with atleast a point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs finally get a win in OT after losing the previous 2 games in a SO or OT. 4 points back with 19 or 18 to go, don't remember off hand. They've kinda been fucked by 3 point games lately. That's what happens this time of year though. Everyone just seems happy getting the point and letting games go to overtime. No strong drive to get it done in regulation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm fucking embarrassed. 4-1 los to the Islanders? C'Mon man!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What a fucking game! its always nice to beat the Red Wings, but to beat the Red Wings in overtime on a penalty shot is so much better!

The place went nuts when Bobby Ryan scored that penalty shot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs win tonight and Sabres/Canes decided in regulation please.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



> I'm fucking embarrassed. 4-1 los to the Islanders? C'Mon man!


FAIL.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Gillies still keeping it classy. Hopefully the league tosses him for the rest of the season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah Tyler it was a huge fucking fail.

Hopefully they can redeem themselves with a win over The Rangers tonight (pussy Gaborik lol) because they could really use some out of conference points right now. They're falling back fast and have gone from the front of the pack to the back in 3 games. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sandwich can you will your team a bit more? I'd really like them to beat the Rangers tonight.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Id really like the Rangers to come back and win this game in regulation!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah, fuck the Ducks. Go Wild.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fuck the Leafs. Go Rangers.

Going to see the Ducks vs Canucks on sunday


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pierre-Marc Bouchard, nicely done. Can Carolina or Buffalo score please. Thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I willed them for you. You can thank me later.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thank you McQueen.

Should have asked you to will Carolina and Buffalo to end in regulation too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My bad.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins on a 7 game winning streak. Now in second place in the conference with a chance at first place.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks/Stars tonight.

Hopefully the Ducks get the 2 points in regulation time & the Blue Jackets help the Ducks out by beating the Flames in regulation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks/Stars could go either way. Interesting match-up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Blackhawks and Senators win tonight please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Who are The Sens playing?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rangers. One nothing Rangers after the first .


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yet another AMAZING game for the Ducks! Visnovsky with the game winning goal in OT with less then 10 seconds left, & oh yeah it was his third goal of the night!

LUBOMIR LUBOMIR LUBOMIR


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs/Hawks tonight. Buffalo already won today so we need the win to keep pace.

Going to see Leafs vs Sabres next saturday .


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs got destroyed. 17 games left to make the playoffs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Luongo gets his 300th win of his career tonight. And to think this guy spent more than half his career on the Florida Panthers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Disco Dan has gotta be coach of the year. He's been without the best player in the world for 25 games and he's still got his team just 2 points behind 1st place in the East.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Disco Dan has gotta be coach of the year. He's been without the best player in the world for 25 games and he's still got his team just 2 points behind 1st place in the East.


Their record without Crosby isn't so great though. Unless I'm mistaken, it's one or two games over .500. And the Pens are 3 games ahead of Philly, which could make a difference. Without a doubt they're playing well without Crosby and Malkin (who wasn't having a good season), but the change around for Tampa Bay is a better story for me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> Leafs got destroyed. 17 games left to make the playoffs.


Only the first. They played well enough to win in the third and decent enough in the second to be in the game. They were just already out of it after the horrible first period.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'll will my Wild to beat The Sabres for you tonight JM but i'm starting to fear the little hot streak The Wild were on is over. Koivu (arguably our best forward) being out with a broken hand isn't helping matters either.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Only the first. They played well enough to win in the third and decent enough in the second to be in the game. They were just already out of it after the horrible first period.


They did put a lot of pressure on in the 2nd and 3rd, but the Hawks would just kill their momentum. Reimer was off too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> They did put a lot of pressure on in the 2nd and 3rd, but the Hawks would just kill their momentum. Reimer was off too.


He didn't really have a chance on most of them though. He should have stopped Hossa's goal but it was a brutal giveaway so you can't fully blame him. 2nd and 3rd goals were 2 on ones or amazing passes with perfect shots, not his fault and the 4th goal was deflected apparently (seeing as Stalberg got the goal and he didn't shoot the puck). I don't remember the 5th goal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The amount of young talent in The Blackhawks is pretty scary, well unless you're a fan.

Wild lose in OT. Oh well. Nice game winning goal by Stafford.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> Their record without Crosby isn't so great though. Unless I'm mistaken, it's one or two games over .500. And the Pens are 3 games ahead of Philly, which could make a difference. Without a doubt they're playing well without Crosby and Malkin (who wasn't having a good season), but the change around for Tampa Bay is a better story for me.


Pens are 12-9-5 without Crosby. It's an average record, but managing 12 wins is fairly impressive given the circumstances. Not to mention, the team could have easily manufactured 5 overtime/shoot-out losses into wins. Byslam has managed to keep the team focused and hungry (as noted, they're 2 points out of 1st). This team could have easily tumbled down the standings once Crosby then Malkin hit the injured list, but Byslam kept the team sharp and he's proceeded to win games and keep competitive without any real stars on his team. Lets not forget that Crosby and Malkin aren't the only contributors going down with injuries either. Byslam has made key decisions in who gets called up from the AHL and the people he's called up have helped him win games.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens are 12-9-5 without Crosby. It's an average record, but managing 12 wins is fairly impressive given the circumstances. Not to mention, the team could have easily manufactured 5 overtime/shoot-out losses into wins. Byslam has managed to keep the team focused and hungry (as noted, they're 2 points out of 1st). This team could have easily tumbled down the standings once Crosby then Malkin hit the injured list, but Byslam kept the team sharp and he's proceeded to win games and keep competitive without any real stars on his team. Lets not forget that Crosby and Malkin aren't the only contributors going down with injuries either. Byslam has made key decisions in who gets called up from the AHL and the people he's called up have helped him win games.


No doubt that the Pens are doing fairly well w/o Crosby and Malkin. I just see them slipping a little further with them taking the 5th or 6th spot when it's all said and done, and that will hurt. We'll see what happens. They're playing good considering the circumstances, but I'm still loving what the Lightning have done this season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Went to the Ducks game tonight & boy did i choose the wrong game to go to.

3-0 victory for the Canucks and just a real lack luster performance from Ellis.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks are a good team though so its not like they got blown out by a team like The Islanders.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Should have played better though, every game matters for the Ducks.

Ellis stopped 13 of 16 shots & most of the goals were pretty soft.

There was a shit load of Canucks fans there also, which made it worse.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> There was a shit load of Canucks fans there also, which made it worse.


I want to play a Pacific team in the playoffs. It'd be nice to potentially play 7 home games in a series instead of 4.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Making the trip from Ottawa down to Montreal for the Canadiens-Bruins game tonight. Should be an unreal game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Woot reports stating Mikko Koivu took part in The Wild's morning skate today. Great news hopefully he'll be back soon, they'll probably need him to make the playoffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Kunitz back for the Pens tonight. Nice.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs lose again in overtime. FUCKKKKK. At least Buffalo lost too. NEED to beat them both times we play them between now and the end of the season. That much is a given.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Colorado LOLvalance.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Leafs lose again in overtime. FUCKKKKK. At least Buffalo lost too. NEED to beat them both times we play them between now and the end of the season. That much is a given.


I think Sportsnet had the odds of the Leafs making the playoffs last night at 3.9%. Basically we afford to lose or lose in regular time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> I think Sportsnet had the odds of the Leafs making the playoffs last night at 3.9%. Basically we afford to lose or lose in regular time.


I'm not sure it should be that low considering we still have 15 games but ya, we need to look to get 90 or more points I'd say which would be 22 of a possible 30 points. Not looking great.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Anyone catch the Chara hit from last night?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah I saw it. It's a tough call because they do have history but people do pretty much what he does all the time where there is glass and obviously the worst they get is a 2 minute penalty for interference and the guy is just rubbed into the boards/glass. The league will have to decide if there was intent to injure given where he was on the ice. I don't really know the nature of the incident ie. what has happening in the game before but that is a factor here too. If they do deem it intent to injure the league needs to take pretty hefty action because that's just about as dangerous as it gets. Pretty dumb on Chara's part either way though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It looked like a horrible accident to me. I don't think Chara intended to have his head collide with that post, but he was definitely trying to finish a check late, which isn't exactly uncommon in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, it's just a majorly risky area to be doing that though. He has to know that the post is there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I saw nothing malicious in that hit on Big Z's part, it was just an unfortunate accident. Actually the same thing happened in the Wild/Avs game last night but no one got hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Dear Atlanta,

Please hold you lead over the Carolina Hurricanes.

Sincerely,

JM

PS: Move to Winnipeg next year, if Phoenix doesn't.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Chara's hit wasn't intentional. It's a rare play that happens where Chara's just trying to out skate and angle Pacio out of the way. Definitely a rare play, and I don't think Chara should have an consequences. Happened to Ryan Smyth a few years ago and he was out for awhile. It'll be worse for Pacio though. A concussion is hard enough to come back from, but a broken neck is even worse.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fuck Atlanta, bloody hell. Anaheim, don't fuck this up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hey Maple Leafs, beat the Flyers tonight. Thanks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And Bruins beat the Sabres.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Komisarek you are a fucking moron. God damn it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Dude is straight up a disappointment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Just took a 5 minute major. Complete bonehead play. I hope he's suspended for the rest of his life.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What fuck is wrong with Backstrom lately. Been playing like shit last few weeks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Grabovski just scored a goal with his face :lmao

Leafs back in the game.

EDIT: Armstrong just got robbed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I can't bear to watch any more of this Wild game. They look like dogshit tonight.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Is anyone else as tired as I am about people saying the NHL made the wrong decision about not suspending Chara, or about how the NHL has to become less violent. It's too violent for you, than get stop watching and mind your own business. I'm talking to you Ignatieff, Air Canada, Via Rail and even Tim Hortans now. It's sad this is all over a Clean hit gone wrong. It was an accident, and there's nothing more to it. Hopefully this will blow over soon, and NHL can get on with their day to day operations. And hopefully nothing comes out of this police investigation. 

But I do want to say, despite how much we hate Bettman usually... he has just been awesome this week. First, didn't suspend Chara and he supported it because it was the right decision. Than Kubina gets 3 games, which was the right suspension. and lastly, he responds to the Air Canada threat by shrugging it off, and says we could get different airplane lines. Awesome.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I heart Arnott. My god that guy's leadership is what the Caps needed. Kick in the ass for OV, and Semin.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

6-2 victory for the Ducks last night over the Av's.

Its nice to see that the Ducks are beating the teams they are suppose to beat.

Ducks/Coyotes on sunday for the last time this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Attended the Leaf game tonight. HUGE WIN over Buffalo. Third period comeback as well.

Looking at the other scores...Carolina list, FANTASTIC...and The Rangers are currently tied in the third, lose please. 

All in all though, a great game for the Leafs and great to beat Buffalo who they are chasing and who they haven't been able to beat hardly at all since the lock out.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Attended the Leaf game tonight. HUGE WIN over Buffalo. Third period comeback as well.
> 
> Looking at the other scores...Carolina list, FANTASTIC...and The Rangers are currently tied in the third, lose please.
> 
> All in all though, a great game for the Leafs and great to beat Buffalo who they are chasing and who they haven't been able to beat hardly at all since the lock out.


I was so surprised with the Leafs getting two goals in the final frame to take it. We're playing some decent hockey these days.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crazian said:


> I was so surprised with the Leafs getting two goals in the final frame to take it. We're playing some decent hockey these days.


Yeah it was an awesome Third. Crowd was so electric too. Bozak and someone else mentioned that is was the best crowd of the season.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Crosby back on the ice skating this morning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Gotta love that the only amendment they've been able to make regarding head injuries and such at the GM meetings is making it mandatory for players experiencing symptoms to be tested in the locker room instead of on the bunch. Nothing about actually preventing them on the ice.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

God did Dan Ellis play like shit last night.

JONAS WHERE ARE YOU!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks with a big win against San Jose


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks/Blues tonight, last time these 2 teams played i think the Blues scored like 7 goals :no: hopefully the Ducks win tonight, better yet they BETTER win, these 2 points are crucial since there only 2 points behind Calgary for 8th.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_Caps/Wings' game is worth tuning in for. _


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs beating Carolina 3-1 after 2. Maybe it matters, maybe it doesn't...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Dude your Leafs are for real, Reimer might finally be the answer in net.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah but that kinda just generates more problems though because he wasn't even next on their radar. He came in to camp this season 5th on the depth chart with the conclusion that Jonas starting next year with one of the others on the Marlies as the back up or a cheap vet if they aren't ready. Now they're going to have to either give up on Jonas and trade him or keep his as a pretty expensive back up. Who knows. It could lead to major problems if they give the ball to Reimer next year and he doesn't work out.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well hes been more successful then Jonas, you cant argue with that, plus i think Reimer has showed up at the right time, since the Leafs are starting to finally play as a unit for the most part.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This year, yes definitely. It wouldn't be the first time a team gets fucked over by a one hit wonder goaltender though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Very true, Boston/Toronto is a perfect example, Andrew Raycroft anyone?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Very true, Boston/Toronto is a perfect example, Andrew Raycroft anyone?


_Tuukka Rask for Andrew Raycroft.:lmao_


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ouch, did not know that's how Boston got Rask, well you can Brian Burke wasnt there at the time


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well I don't really mean situations like that. I mean teams having a young goalie come up and play well while another goalie is hurt and the next year trade the vet in favour of the guy with still little experience and it doesn't work out.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So more like a Steve Mason situation.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_Ray Emery gets the start tonight. That'll be interesting. _


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Figured he would since Ellis played like shit against Phoenix.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks are the first team to clinch a playoff spot and clinch their division in the process. Daniel and Henrik Sedin are 1-2 in scoring. #1 ranked powerplay, #2 in penalty kill, 1st in goals for, 3rd in goals allowed, 1st in goal differential, 7 game winning streak, and on route to a Presidents Trophy.

Pretty good time to be a Canucks fan right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

30 saves from Ray Emery & a 2-1 victory for the Ducks, hello 8th seed


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Caps and Sens did the East a favor. Devils chances are pretty slim now. Don't think anyone wanted them in the 1st round.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Crosby still skating and working out. The return is imminent. 

All eyes on him once the playoffs starts, just what he wants.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Crosby still skating and working out. The return is imminent.
> 
> All eyes on him once the playoffs starts, just what he wants.


http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/penguins/s_727328.html


> "That's impossible to say," he said. "It's progress. I'm nowhere close to (playing). I just want to get through it (this morning's workout) without getting a headache let alone (worry) about my conditioning."


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He's got like 3 weeks before the playoffs start. If he wasn't returning, he wouldn't even be bothering with on-ice workouts.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> He's got like 3 weeks before the playoffs start. If he wasn't returning, he wouldn't even be bothering with on-ice workouts.


Because he needs to see if he can get through a workout? Why wait until next season. Have you had a concussion before? Let alone two in a week? It's a long time before you can come back. You have to start skating again before you even have an idea if you are ready to go.

My money is on Mike Green and Crosby not coming back this season. I hope they keep it that way cause I don't want to see either hurt their long term career.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And him continuing to skate shows that he feels like he could be ready to go. He obviously feels good skating or else he wouldn't still be skating. I think he said this past week that he's symptom free (or very close to it). 

My guess is he'll start practicing with the team this week or next week (I'm thinking next week) then announce his return during the last week of the season.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> And him continuing to skate shows that he feels like he could be ready to go. He obviously feels good skating or else he wouldn't still be skating. I think he said this past week that he's symptom free (or very close to it).
> 
> My guess is he'll start practicing with the team this week or next week (I'm thinking next week) then announce his return during the last week of the season.


Could be right, but it's how you feel after the skate not during it.

Not to mention what happens when he gets hit again? Or will the NHL employ the Tom Brady rule for Crosby. Actually, that's not funny, they probably will.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_Watching the Leafs and Bruins tonight. Hope they both lose. _


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Getting hit is inevitable, whether he returns this season or next. I think Crosby is smart enough to realize that he's at risk to take a hard hit regardless if he returns this season or next. Granted, he's at a bigger risk to become concussed again returning this season than next, but the danger will be there forever. It's a mental thing he'll have to overcome and luckily, he's become more and more mentally tough over the last few years in comparison to when he first came into the league. 

Another thing that will aid Crosby in his return to recovery is there is no pressure on him to return this season really. The team isn't pressuring him to return this season and the city hasn't really been clamoring a ton for his return. Both the team and the city have stuck by Crosby through all this and basically just want him to return when he's ready. It's good that he doesn't have that kind of pressure on him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs with a nice win tonight over Boston. Not sure it matters though. Kadri got his first NHL goal. Wasn't pretty but they all count. Hopefully he can pop a few more before the end of the year to set him up for a coming out party next year.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So is Les Mario going to write another note to the NHL? You know to complain about head shots?

Some how doubting the man will not be a hypocrite and take action against that piece of trash Cooke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, it was pretty disgusting. That guy really has no business in the league anymore. Could say the same for a few other guys too.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB7V5dmVvgs&feature=player_embedded

_Fucking joke.:no:_


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lol embed fail.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> lol embed fail.


_Lol, I used and it didn't do anything so I figured there wasn't a way to embed Youtube videos on WF. But alas, there is and I'm subsequently surprised by WF._


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, you just go [youtube]videocode[/youtube*]

no star.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I like how Cooke could have creemed McDonagh. Instead he just threw his elbow to the head. 

In the past month or so, he's knee on kee'd OV, boarded Tyutin, now head shot to McDonagh. That's on top of pretty much ending Savard's career about a year ago. That's in just a year's time. 

Where's Bertuzzi when you need him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's so temping for these guys, when a guy avoids the hit they want to stick whatever they can out there to avoid the embarrassment of crashing into the boards without making contact. The smart/clean players resist the temptation. Like Phaneuf for example, don't remember the game exactly but he had a guy lined up but they saw him coming and moved and he went face first into the boards. That's what the smart players do.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Terrible hit. It'll be interesting to see what the Pens do with Cooke considering he's locked up long term. Not sure what got into the guy really. He was a a real good piece during the Cup run, but since then has seemingly notched up his dirty play and is increasingly involving himself in dirty plays/borderline dirty plays.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> It's so temping for these guys, when a guy avoids the hit they want to stick whatever they can out there to avoid the embarrassment of crashing into the boards without making contact. The smart/clean players resist the temptation. Like Phaneuf for example, don't remember the game exactly but he had a guy lined up but they saw him coming and moved and he went face first into the boards. That's what the smart players do.


It's fun to watch Subban and OV go at it. You can tell the guys became friends off the ice. They are always trying to get the big hit on each other. If they miss, they miss, and you see them yapping/smiling at each other to the next face off. I love that kinda play. Yes, I know OV has been dirty in the past, but his game changed in a good way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, there's several guys in the league that will miss a hit and him and his team/line mates will share a laugh about it after the shift, it happens. Having played the game for many years myself it happens probably more than you actually connect on a hit (if your opponents are smart and keep their heads up anyway, if their heads are down then it never really happens ).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Man fuck the Wild for getting my hopes up and reverting back to garbage mode to end the season. I need to move back to Chicago.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Yeah, it was pretty disgusting. That guy really has no business in the league anymore. Could say the same for a few other guys too.


As much of a cheapshot artist he may be, he is very good at what he does and he is arguably the best third liner in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Maybe so but there becomes a point where stupidity trumps skill. The guy is a fucking moron, to put it bluntly. He's dangerous. The league needs to protect the top players, they are the ones that make the league money and sell out arenas. Guys like Cooke do nothing but cost the league money. Eventually this guy is going to cost this league sponsorships. Sponsors are already getting fed up with the headshots/cheapshots and if anyone is to be the guy to put them over the limit there's a good chance it'll be him.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If Bertuzzi didn't get kicked out of the league for nearly killing a guy (although it wasn't entirely his fault) neither will Cooke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The league wasn't in the sour state then that you could argue it is now. They are going to have to make an example out of someone.

I really wouldn't want to be Colon Campbell and Gary Betman when this guy ends a superstar's career. He's already likely (pretty much a certainty) shortened Savard's career.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The biggest punishment I see Cooke getting is a suspension for the remainder of the season. I don't think it'll be this time though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The thing with Bertuzzi, no one saw it coming. Who could have predicted that. It's to the point where you can expect Cooke to injure someone every couple months. Like I said, it's pretty much inevitable at this point, I'd really hate to be Campbell and Betman when this guy ends someone's career and they could have done something and chose to do nothing.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Everyone and their mother knew that the Canucks were going to go after Steve Moore after what he did to Naslund, their captain. It was just a matter of who. 

What I want to see is how Mario Lemieux reacts to this. Since he was the one complaining about a concussion to his franchise player. Let's see how he reacts with someone from his own team hitting someone with an intent to injure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well yes, but you would have expected Ruutu or May to try to get something going with him not have Bertuzzi take a full on wind up sucker punch to the back of the head. That's something you just can't predict. Same as the infamous McSorley incident.

That's what people have been saying since Mario said what he said. Saying it's pretty hypocritical seeing as he pays arguably the biggest cheap shot artist in the NHL.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Man fuck the Wild for getting my hopes up and reverting back to garbage mode to end the season. I need to move back to Chicago.


Im sorry you cant have a reliable team like us people in Orange County 

The Ducks are gonna give me a fucking heart attack this season, it seems like every game for the past month has gone to OT.

Ducks wins yet again 5-4 over those relentless Flames

& oh yeah Corey Perry is the MAN!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Crosby now practicing in full gear and doing drills. I think he'll be on the ice with the team before next week's home game with the Flyers.



JM said:


> The league wasn't in the sour state then that you could argue it is now. They are going to have to make an example out of someone.
> 
> I really wouldn't want to be Colon Campbell and Gary Betman when this guy ends a superstar's career. *He's already likely (pretty much a certainty) shortened Savard's career.*


To be fair, that hit wasn't illegal at the time.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> To be fair, that hit wasn't illegal at the time.


It has always been illegal to hit someone with the attempt to injure. An elbow to the head is clearly that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> It has always been illegal to hit someone with the attempt to injure. An elbow to the head is clearly that.


They didn't put a rule in place until after the Savard hit tbh.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

As a Pens fan, I will support whatever suspension Cooke receives.

The elbow to the head was dangerous and could have caused a lot of damage to another player's career.

Cooke is actually a good third-line winger. He can play tough, physical hockey and score some points once in a while, but he has to take away part of his game. That part, to be specific, is hitting others' heads.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> They didn't put a rule in place until after the Savard hit tbh.


They didn't put in the headshot specific rule, but there was always a rule for hits with an attempt to injure.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> They didn't put a rule in place until after the Savard hit tbh.


Yep.

Cooke hit Savard on 3-7-10, iirc, and the rule was put in place 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> They didn't put in the headshot specific rule, but there was always a rule for hits with an attempt to injure.


Too bad we can't read people's minds and know their intent. NHL certainly didn't think Cooke was looking to mane and injure Savard.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> They didn't put in the headshot specific rule, but there was always a rule for hits with an attempt to injure.


The commissioner himself was quoted as saying he could not suspend Cooke for his hit to Savard on the NHL's home website.

"I was very unhappy and upset with that hit," NHL Commissioner Gary Bettman said Thursday during the "Leafs Lunch" radio program on AM640 in Toronto. "I was more upset there was nothing [in the League's rules] to do to punish it."

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=522722


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Too bad we can't read people's minds and know their intent. NHL certainly didn't think Cooke was looking to mane and injure Savard.


The NHL really couldn't because the standard set earlier in the season. Cooke's actions are repeatedly the same thing. It's obvious he attempts to injure.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The NHL really couldn't because the standard set earlier in the season. Cooke's actions are repeatedly the same thing. It's obvious he attempts to injure.


Now? Yeah, he's looking to injure people. Looking at past discretions that are borderline at best is just grasping, but like I said, it obvious that now he's trying to injure people.

I think Cooke's gonna be shut down for the rest of the season. There is 10 games left including tonight so a 10 game suspension seems reasonable. However, the league should tell Cooke that if this shit happens in the playoffs, he's shut down for the rest of the playoffs and the beginning of next season.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Cooke gets 14-17 games, (regular season plus first round). That hurts the Pens, and i guarantee Cooke won't be head hunting anymore.

Hell, he might not have a job pretty soon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Cooke is a disaster.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



OnTheMoney said:


> Cooke gets 14-17 games, (regular season plus first round). That hurts the Pens, and i guarantee Cooke won't be head hunting anymore.


I don't think you, or anyone else can guarantee that- Even Matt Cooke himself can't guarantee that. The guy is messed up. I would not be totally shocked if he decided he wanted to go head hunting again.

Anyways I'm satisfied with the suspension. I think if they included the second round- it would have been perfect but either way, this suspension does send him a message. Let's just hope he receives this message.

Anyone catch the Penguins- Wings game tonight? Pretty awesome game that was.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If they were going to suspend him for anymore than 1 round of the playoffs they were just say that he's suspended for the rest of the season and playoffs. What's the point of saying we hypothetically suspend you for the second round if the Pens make it past the first round.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Should have just been suspended the final 10 games, but I get why they've suspended him for the first round. 

Shero and Mario support the suspension as well.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> If they were going to suspend him for anymore than 1 round of the playoffs they were just say that he's suspended for the rest of the season and playoffs. What's the point of saying we hypothetically suspend you for the second round if the Pens make it past the first round.


Because if Pittsburgh makes it to the second round, where it gets more intense, and all Matt Cooke can do it watch it from the Press box, he's not going to be happy that he can't do anything to help his team. Maybe than he will learn his lesson.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Because *if* Pittsburgh makes it to the second round, where it gets more intense, and all Matt Cooke can do it watch it from the Press box, he's not going to be happy that he can't do anything to help his team. Maybe than he will learn his lesson.


Yes IF. Completely hypothetical.

Ok, sure. But I'm pretty sure suspending someone for all of the playoffs does the same thing. The second round is completely hypothetical. Why 2 and not the rest of the playoffs? It's 1 round or all of them, or none. They are all but guaranteed at least one round of the playoffs so that's what he's suspended for.

If the league wanted him to serve more games they would have had him miss all of this year including playoffs and some games at the start of next year. The league is not going to hand out a hypothetical second round suspension.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pens are going to get bounced in the first round anyways so there wasn't much point in suspending Cooke for any longer. :lmao


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Who cares about Cooke. The only time I ever liked him was when he scored that game tying goal against the Flames in game 7. To bad the Canucks still lost......


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Pens are going to get bounced in the first round anyways so there wasn't much point in suspending Cooke for any longer. :lmao


By who? The Lightning? Yeah, nah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tampa's been pretty crap lately so I wouldn't be surprised if the Habs catch them.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think the Lightning are gonna hold on to the 5th seed and the Habs and Bruins will battle it out to see who's seeded 3rd and 6th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If it's that intense of a battle they should both be able to win enough to be ahead of Tampa. Tampa has lost 8 points to montreal in the last 10 and 5 points to Boston. They are going downhill rather quickly.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Anyone see the "Miz Fears Matt Cooke" sign last night on RAW? :lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Tampa's been pretty crap lately so I wouldn't be surprised if the Habs catch them.


_I hope so; love to catch Pittsburgh too. Nobody in the East had a better home record than Les Glorieux. Big game against Buffalo tonight. Hopefully we still have some goals leftover from Sunday. _


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> By who? The Lightning? Yeah, nah.


Good luck winning a round with a recently concussed Crosby and Jordan Staal as your second line center. At least the Lightning have Stamkos and Lecavalier down the middle with a solid supporting cast of St. Louis, Gagne, and Downie.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sandwich, sorry man but you're Wild need to lose 2night.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_Looks like Justin Williams is done for the season. Sucks for the Kings._


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Good luck winning a round with a recently concussed Crosby and Jordan Staal as your second line center. At least the Lightning have Stamkos and Lecavalier down the middle with a solid supporting cast of St. Louis, Gagne, and Downie.


We've dominated the Lightning all season, including 8-1 win last time we played without Crosby.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Sandwich, sorry man but you're Wild need to lose 2night.


They probably will lose. I'm pretty pissed off at them right now anyways. They always decide to suck at the end of the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Could be their first 7 game losing streak in their history as well. Needs to happen to keep our HOPE alive.

EDIT: LUPULLLLLL.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_Tampa Bay.:lmao _


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

God damn it Montreal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I had to quit watching the game due to the refs calling everything penalty or not and the Wild being awful again. How the fuck do you not score once in 6 breakaway attempts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Because they are breakaways against OPTIMUS REIM.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL I guess so.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I really hope that nickname sticks for his entire career. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

At least you guys have a goalie now.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Who's everyone's Hart candidates?

I got Sedin, Stamkos, and either Price or Toews.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Toews and Price should both _easily_ be finalists.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I lean more towards Price because he's done it all season, whereas Toews has only really anchored his team and carried them in the second half.

Stamkos and Sedin are locks though unless Stamkos manages to blow the Rocket Richard, in which case Toews would take that nomination.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, I'm just going by people who I'd consider _most valuable_ to his team.

Either Sedin could potentially win it really. But that team is far too stacked for me to give them much attention for any one of them to be considered _most valuable_.

We all know the league doesn't really look at it that way though so ya.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

D. Sedin
Stamkos
Thomas

are my Hart finalists with Sedin winning it. Sedin is most likely going to win the Art Ross due to the fact that Stamkos is 7 points behind him with only 4 more goals. Thomas will be a finalist because of his outstanding stats, but he won't win it because of his number of games played.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's going to be a very intriguing MVP vote to say the least, a vote in which I think whomever the 3rd candidate is could split the vote and steal the award. If things keep up the way they are, Henrik and St. Louis could end up costing Daniel and Stamkos votes, thus allowing a 3rd party to sneak in and steal the award.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sedin with a pair tonight. Easy to say the Art Ross is pretty much his now and the Rocket Richard seems more attainable than ever too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs/Avs tonight. Need the win. And the win in every other game remaining...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Avs lol. They're worse than The Wild.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What a great game between the Habs and Bruins. Sorry, I mean what a complete ass whipping by the Bruins on the Habs tonight. It was all Bruins from the get go. Nice to see Horton get two goals and Campbell was the best player in the game tonight. He gave a good overall effort. Bruins get a much important two points and now have a 5 point lead over the Habs for the Northeast title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs up 2-1 after one period in Colorado. Mike Komicerek laid out Olver (I think that was his name) with a big open ice hit. Not sure Olver (?) will be back tonight...

Colorado does look pretty awful though, rebound control is pitiful especially.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They have no D right now since they haven't worked out a system revolving around Erik Johnson yet which is supposedly their plan during off season.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Who's everyone's Hart candidates?
> 
> I got Sedin, *Stamkos*, and either Price or Toews.


You can get MVP for showing up half the season?

They needta give it to a goalie like Thomas this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=557213

Yeah, this dude will be back for the playoffs.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> You can get MVP for showing up half the season?
> 
> They needta give it to a goalie like Thomas this year.


You can win MVP for playing ~55 games of the season?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> You can win MVP for playing ~55 games of the season?


Thats probably more than what Stamkos showed up for. St. Louis deserves it over Stamkos.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It'll be Teows or Price that wins it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> It'll be *Teows *or Price that wins it.


Based on what?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Thats probably more than what Stamkos showed up for. St. Louis deserves it over Stamkos.


No goalie is going to win it this year. Thomas hasn't played enough games. Price imo doesn't have the numbers that scream "dominant" like they should for a Hart winner, especially in a goalie's case.

The trophy is Daniel Sedin's to lose. First in points, third in goals, third in assists, eighth in =/-, first in powerplay goals and first in game winning goals. Not to mention he and his brother have lead his team to first in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Based on what?


Name a player that's been more valuable to his team down the stretch.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Name a player that's been more valuable to his team down the stretch.


You aren't MVP based on how you do down the stretch. They're backing into the playoffs, and before he got hurt and missed the last two... Ovechkin. 

Much bigger deal pushing your team from 5 seed to 2 seed. The teams won 14 of 16. Still he's not in the conversation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ovechkin has been the second most valuable player down the stretch, off the top of my head. He doesn't compare to Toews though. He'd be on my list if I said 6 names instead of 5.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> *Ovechkin has been the second most valuable player down the stretch, off the top of my head. * He doesn't compare to Toews though. He'd be on my list if I said 6 names instead of 5.


You could argue Fleury because honestly, he's been the main catalyst as to why the Pens haven't fallen off the face of earth without Malkin and Crosby and are still in contention for the division title and the number 1 seed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He's been solid yeah, Ovechkin has turned it up a great deal since the All-star break though, but like I said, not to the level that Toews has.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, but lets not ignore the work put in by Toews in the first half of the season before the All-Star break. 17 goals and 23 assists for 40 points, and a +7. Since the All-Star break he has 13 goals and 21 assists for 34 points, and a +19. So, it's not as if he's putting together just one good half.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, I'd say before the ASB he was an all-star (literally, obviously) and after the ASB he's been arguably the best player in the league.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How does Auger still get paid to ref in the NHL. I hope he doesn't get a shot at reffing in the playoffs.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins lose today thanks to the NHL refs who apparently forgot Off-sides was something that was still in the rulebook.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



SP103 said:


> Bruins lose today thanks to the NHL refs who apparently forgot Off-sides was something that was still in the rulebook.


And Rangers got one hell of a swedish goalie 

His 11th shutout of the season!

But of course help from the Rangers defense, who for once is starting to look good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well, the leafs are done. Ah well.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tough loss for the Hawks, with big games coming up in Detroit and Boston. It's going to be a tough stretch. They need two points out of it. ATLEAST! 9 GAMES LEFT!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

COREY PERRY IS A FUCKING MACHINE! & I FUCKING LOVE RAY EMERY ATM.

Can you say 44 goals and possibly the Hart Trophy!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If the Ducks make the playoffs, Perry might be a dark horse candidate for MVP.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I know its a long shot, im sure a Sedin will prob win it.

I hope Hiller starts against the Av's on Monday, its the perfect game to let him start.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

couple things, with all the pens injuries how is MAF not even being talked about for the hart? He has carried this team. Yet noone even mentions him. Second thing, crosby 32 goals, ovechkin 29 goals, crosby hasn't played in 3 months. That is all


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I can only fathom how many goals Crosby would have.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He would have had 70


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Shoulda woulda coulda. Injuries are part of the game. 70 goals? I'm not sure if that's sarcasm or not, but technically speaking Crosby could have possibly not scored another point this season. Let's not forget 50 of his 66 points this year came in a 26 game stretch.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

He had 32 goals before the half way mark and wasn't slowing down. Logic says that without injury, the likeliness of him netting 70 was high. He was playing on an entirely different level before he got injured and was on pace to have the best offensive season since the lockout. It's a real shame he did go down with an injury because we were all watching something special happen.

Pens go for 1st place on Tuesday. Didn't think I'd read that headline after Crosby and Malkin went down. Shit, this team is gonna be scary if Crosby comes back for the playoffs.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_I guess Hamhuis sustained another concussion. _


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> He had 32 goals before the half way mark and wasn't slowing down. Logic says that without injury, the likeliness of him netting 70 was high. He was playing on an entirely different level before he got injured and was on pace to have the best offensive season since the lockout. It's a real shame he did go down with an injury because we were all watching something special happen.
> 
> Pens go for 1st place on Tuesday. Didn't think I'd read that headline after Crosby and Malkin went down. Shit, this team is gonna be scary if Crosby comes back for the playoffs.


Players go on hot streaks. Corey Perry has something like 13 goals in his last 9 games. That's on pace for 118 goals in a season. Is he going to achieve that? Nope.

And I know Perry and Crosby are two different players, but it's just an example.

Another example is Steven Stamkos. He was scoring at a goal per game pace to start the season and that was for about 20 or so games. He now sits at only 43 goals. People were saying he was going to shatter last year's total by scoring 70+. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver is the team to beat this year. Think D. Sedin is taking the Hart as well.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Players go on hot streaks. Corey Perry has something like 13 goals in his last 9 games. That's on pace for 118 goals in a season. Is he going to achieve that? Nope.
> 
> And I know Perry and Crosby are two different players, but it's just an example.
> 
> Another example is Steven Stamkos. He was scoring at a goal per game pace to start the season and that was for about 20 or so games. He now sits at only 43 goals. People were saying he was going to shatter last year's total by scoring 70+. Ain't gonna happen.


Don't get me wrong, he could have cooled down. However, did it look like he was going to before he went down with the injury? No way. Crosby just had this crazy fire in his eyes this year, which makes me believe he would have netted at least 70. He scored 32 through 41 and the only guy in recent memory to come close to that was Ovechkin scoring 30 in 41 and he went on to score 65 that season so 70 this season was never a far fetched idea.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I say he would have scored high 50s to low 60s but there really isn't anything that can come of this...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So whose the first to 50, Stamkos or Perry?

Ducks/Av's tonight, yet another must win tonight for the Ducks.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Is there a website where I can view all the highlights of matches? I've looked around but alot claim I can't view them from my country - kind of irritating waiting all day for ESPN on TV to show highlights. 

Also is the viewership in the U.S for NHL any good? Can't say I hear much about it

I also require a team to support - that'll be fun!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I pretty much only get to see my local team (and they suck) unless its the game of the week on Versus or some sort of special game like the Winter Classic since I don't have the NHL package on out Satellite.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> I pretty much only get to see my local team (and they suck) unless its the game of the week on Versus or some sort of special game like the Winter Classic since I don't have the NHL package on out Satellite.


Doesn't it piss you off that a team from California is superior then a team from Minnesota?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Shame to hear about Kopitar. Kings playoffs hopes basically die with Kopitar's ankle breaking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Crespo4000 said:


> Is there a website where I can view all the highlights of matches? I've looked around but alot claim I can't view them from my country - kind of irritating waiting all day for ESPN on TV to show highlights.
> 
> Also is the viewership in the U.S for NHL any good? Can't say I hear much about it
> 
> I also require a team to support - that'll be fun!


I'm guessing youtube would be your best bet if you don't have a channel that just shows continuous sports highlights (and even then they may not show North American Sports)...



InYourFace said:


> So whose the first to 50, Stamkos or Perry?


Could be neither... If they do they'll probably got get it on the last game of the season I guess...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think that the Vezina trophy voting is going to be tough. You really have at least 5 guys that could win it. While I think that Thomas is the favorite right now, I have to go with Henrik Lundqvist. Without him, the Rangers would be at the bottom of the East. He's that important to the team. Plus, he's been good for years now, it's time to give him the award.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Doesn't it piss you off that a team from California is superior then a team from Minnesota?


Nah, I still got the Hawks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

A hat trick and 5 points for Temmu last night & another Ducks victory!

If the Ducks are able to beat Calgary on Wed they will eliminate the Flames & would only have to worry about the Stars.



> Nah, I still got the Hawks.


Ducks are more superior then them also atm


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks and Red Wings could be in so trouble if the Ducks and Blackhawks stay in 7th and 8th place. They won't be easy series for the top seeds to say the least.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

OH YEAH! i honestly don't care which team the Ducks play cause i feel they can beat either of those 2 teams, especially Detroit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Blackhawks are still a better team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

All the teams in the West playoff hunt are good teams. I'd probably say close to 10 of the top 15 teams in the league are in the Western Conference. There's not really anyone to take lightly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Ducks are pushovers, they can't even beat The Wild.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

FACT: The Canucks clinched the #1 seed in the Western Conference before any other team even clinched a playoff spot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks also haven't gotten out of the second since '94. I don't see that changing this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Canucks also haven't gotten out of the second since '94. I don't see that changing this year.


Ethered.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The Ducks are pushovers, they can't even beat The Wild.


But yet whose out of the playoffs already? :hmm:

Yeah i dont see the Canucks getting the Cup, just because they had a GREAT season doesnt mean they are gonna have a great playoff run with the way the western conference is this year, i mean the the defending champs are the 8th seed right now.

I would also like to thank the Coyotes & Canucks tonight for beating Dallas & Nashville, job well done boys.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I see the Hawks playing Canucks in the first round and if the last two years say anything, hopefully Hawks can pull off the upset. We need Sharp healthy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'd :lmao hardcore if the Blackhawks face and beat the Canucks in the first round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm expecting it. I was hoping it would happen in the second round if the Hawks kept their fourth seed, but the first round is just as good if it happens. I will never stop laughing at all my friends that are fans of the Canucks and they would have nothing to say because this probably as good as the Canucks are going to get in a long time.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

_Great night in the NHL tonight. That Sabres/Leafs game was a nail-bitter. _


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Crosby has been cleared to practice and will be joining the team on their road trip down to Florida.

There's also a rumor that Malkin was practicing yesterday morning and has been seen walking around without a limp.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> I'd :lmao hardcore if the Blackhawks face and beat the Canucks in the first round.


Would be one of the greatest things of all-time.

lol'd at the Blues dropping 10 goals on the Red Wings last night. 

Meanwhile tonight there's some important games with LAK/VAN and DAL/SJS coming to mind.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Whoever gets Red Wings in the first round should be happy. 

Thank god for the Swedish Playoffs right now. Sometimes I wish the NHL wasent a closed league. Teams fighting to stay in the top league in a 6 team series are a great side attraction for the playoffs. Its just as good as the actual playoffs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I wouldn't be too quick to deem the Red Wings dead after last night. If they're able to get Howard and Datsyuk back healthy by playoff time, they should be fine. However, it won't help playing a hot team like the Ducks or Blackhawks in round one.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Flyers to beat the thrashers by 2 or more that a good bet for 2nite?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Leafs making us Leaf fans continue to pray :hmm:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

With tonight's win, the Nucks won the President's Trophy and Daniel Sedin is the first player to reach 100 points this season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well i cant be too greedy since both Dallas & LA lost tonight, would have loved the trifecta if the Av's would have pulled out a victory over Nashville, but atleast the Stars didn't get a point & i just realized the Ducks are only 2 points behind Phoenix


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You should be happy to hear this IYF, but the Ducks are looking like my pick to make it out of the West. Either them or the Sharks (lol I know, but something about them seemingly flying under the radar and not having nearly as much pressure on them as past seasons makes them a bit scary to me).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I mean is there any better one line combo in the NHL better then Perry/Getzlaf/Ryan?

I think not!

And i do appreciate when people recognize the Ducks as a dangerous team, cause when there on, they are filthy good, the scary thing is i think they will be even better next year, since this year was suppose to be a transition year


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> I mean is there any better one line combo in the NHL better then Perry/Getzlaf/Ryan?


Don't they not play together very often? I thought they split them between the top two lines?

Anyway, not sure if serious. That's a top-5 or 3 combo, probably the best performing right now.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Don't they not play together very often? I thought they split them between the top two lines?
> 
> Anyway, not sure if serious. That's a top-5 or 3 combo, probably the best performing right now.


_It's been:

Ryan - Getzlaf - Perry
Blake - Koivu - Selanne 

For a while now, I believe. _


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Awesome to see that Boston has a top 3 seed locked up.

Although I'd rather not play Montreal in the first round since they've been known to give us some troubles in the playoffs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Don't they not play together very often? I thought they split them between the top two lines?
> 
> Anyway, not sure if serious. That's a top-5 or 3 combo, probably the best performing right now.


Nah, i mean Randy Carlyle may switch the lines up during a game to generate something, but its usually Ryan,Perry,Getzlaf.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I still BELEAF.




...but realistically, the Leafs are out.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks hasent exactly been showing their best play as of late. Second straight loss against the Oilers. 
Playoff choke again?

Nashville is looking scary. Out of the 5-8 spot in the Western right now. I would want LA Kings in the first round. Feels like the least impressive team especially with Kopitar out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah Oilers are the real deal bro. The Real Deal.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks need to get there shit together and start winning or there gonna be watching the playoffs from home.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

50 GOALS FOR COREY PERRY! & ONLY THREE POINTS BEHIND DANIEL SEDIN.

6-2 victory for the Ducks over the Sharks, 4 points up on Dallas now, & i REALLY hope those pathetic Av's can win tommorow.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Torres got 4 games for this, two regular season and two playoff. Unbelievable. Eberle got right back up. Where is the consistency in these decisions?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

To be fair the fact that he got right back up really shouldn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm with JM. That was a blatent check to the head and if they're going to be enforcing them from now on that would qualify in my book.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> To be fair the fact that he got right back up really shouldn't have anything to do with it.


Yeah, this. 

Canuck fan I assume though, so I suppose that makes sense.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm not complaining due to the fact that Eberle got right back up, it's the fact that Torres is getting 4 games.

How can Torres be suspended for 4 games when Erik Johnson makes the exact same hit and gets nothing?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I do agree that the league has been inconsistent but it doesn't even look like Johnson made contact with his head there. It wasn't really a blind side hit either.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So.....no love for Perry?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Johnson hit - shoulder to shoulder

Torres hit - head shot


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> So.....no love for Perry?


MVP candidate for sure, maybe even a dark horse winner.

Would like to see the Pens win the division, but the last thing I wanna see in round 1 is Ryan Miller or the Habs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wild better beat The Stars in the final game of the season so the Hawks have a clearer shot of making the playoffs.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Wild better beat The Stars in the final game of the season so the Hawks have a clearer shot of making the playoffs.


That would be nice but the Hawks play well before them tomorrow and can take care of that themselves. Considering the Hawks have done quite well against Detroit this year and Zetterberg is out, I don't foresee them losing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You never know. Red Wings are one hell of a talented team.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

But Detroit is on a really bad roll right now. Theyve been that for the last month. They have a lot to sort out if they arent gonna get eliminated in the first round. Chicago just has way better motivation, they got something to fight for and im sure they will beat the Wings in the last game.

NY Rangers did their job and can now only wait to see how Carolina will do. 
Bitter defeat to miss playoffs with such a small margin if Carolina wins it. Guess same will mean for the Blackhawks if they lose and Dallas wins.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rangers back into the playoffs as the Hurricanes lose 6:2 at home to the Lightning. Tough on the Canes, both teams really deserved it and both teams fumbled one of their final games

Anyway here is how the Eastern Conference looks for the first round

Washington Capitals vs. NY Rangers
Philadelphia Flyers vs. Buffalo Sabres
Boston Bruins vs. Montreal Canadiens
Pittsburgh Penguins vs. Tampa Bay Lightning

That Montreal-Boston series should be something. The only potential upset I see is the Sabres beating the Flyers


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Canes. 6-2 that's brutal with the season on the line.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Montreal/Boston will be a nice first round.

Still hoping for a Chicago loss and a Stars win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks down one after 2. This is good news for me with my girlfriends dad being a Hawks fan. Rather not hear about the Hawks for another year .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'll cut you JM.



StraightEdged said:


> Montreal/Boston will be a nice first round.
> 
> Still hoping for a Chicago loss and a Stars win.


No. I won't allow that.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Why do the Bruins and Canadiens play each other in the first round seemingly 9 times out of 10? Seriously, how does that happen? Do you crazy mothercanuckers up there lose on purpose to get yourself matched-up with the Bruins considering the lopsided history?


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

In before some Detroit fans say they cost the Hawks a playoff spot and laugh even though that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This isn't good if you're a 'Hawks fan. Dallas has had Minnesota's number all season.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Dallas might pull a Carolina, you never know


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh absolutely. Nothing is set in stone, but I'd be a little worried in Chi-town right now.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdged said:


> Oh absolutely. Nothing is set in stone, but I'd be a little worried in Chi-town right now.


Yeah, I would be more then a little worried. Nothing worse then putting your faith in someone else´s hands.

Dallas has all the pressure on them right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Carolina lost to a better team. Dallas is not playing a better team.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks are pretty much screwed. To be fair, of the last four games Dallas had, Minnesota is probably the most likely to win, but I don't see it. Dallas isn't THAT good of a team so they could blow it, but we'll have to see it to believe it.

Hawks..... So many games they could've had one more point.... 

Well, here's to hoping the stars were aligned that the Hawks were going to play Vancouver for the third year in a row.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Damn, Chicago made it. 

I guess this means Toews can win MVP though, which I'll like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thanks Wild, I now forgive you for your shitty post trade-deadline play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How on earth did they manage to score 5 goals. It usually takes them 3 games to get that. NOT IMPRESSED. 

If this keeps us from having a Sedin win MVP again though, I'll take it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They aren't as shitty of a team when they are motivated as most people think. They still have a laundry list of problems to fix though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They've alway had issues scoring though lol. Their defence/goaltending has always taken them as far as they've gotten.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They spend too much time pussyfooting and trying to make pretty passes and plays and don't shoot enough. Easily their biggest problem. An ugly goal is still a good goal.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Damn, Chicago made it.
> 
> I guess this means Toews can win MVP though, which I'll like.


Toews and his what, 76 points? Good luck winning the Hart without having PPG, let alone 100 points. 

Or maybe he'll win it because of his "intangibles" :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You're both wrong, Perry's gonna end up stealing the MVP probably. 

The East is way too hard to predict. Honestly, I think the bottom 4 teams all have legit chances of pulling off upsets. I think Buffalo could end up being the Canes from a couple of seasons ago and take out the top 2 teams in the East. 

Right now, the Ducks look like the pretty pick to win it all. There's something about this team that eerily reminds me of the Pens team that won the Cup a couple seasons ago.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Damn, I was wrong. Thanks Minnesota!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Toews and his what, 76 points? Good luck winning the Hart without having PPG, let alone 100 points.
> 
> Or maybe he'll win it because of his "intangibles" :lmao


Well it's actually a possibility now. Certainly wouldn't have been one if he they didn't make the playoffs. All I was getting at. 

He still is more of a true "MVP" by definition than either of the Sedins though. The league doesn't play it that way though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Well it's actually a possibility now. Certainly wouldn't have been one if he they didn't make the playoffs. All I was getting at.
> 
> *He still is more of a true "MVP" by definition than either of the Sedins though. The league doesn't play it that way though*.


True. The Canucks can still make the playoffs and possibly win their division this season without one of the Sedins, however, the same can't be said with Toews and the Blackhawks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> You're both wrong, Perry's gonna end up stealing the MVP probably.


Only 4 of the past 10 Hart Trophy winners haven't been that year's Art Ross winner.

99/00 - Chris Pronger. Pronger was the #1 defenseman on the Presidents Trophy winning team. This was a low scoring year. Pronger had the best season by a defenseman in a long time that year, putting up 60+ points while playing Norris calibre defense.

00/01 - Joe Sakic. Sakic was only three points back of Art Ross winner Jaromir Jagr, but Sakic played for the President Trophy winning team.

01/02 - Jose Thedore. Theodore had a magnificent season, putting up ridiculous numbers as a goalie while carrying his team to playoffs on his back. He was the only star on his team. Another low scoring season where no one hit the 100 point mark.

08/09 - Alex Ovechkin. I don't think Ovie should have won it this year. It was Malkin's time to shine and I have no idea why he won the Hart. Maybe it has to do with the fact that Ovechkin had 21 more goals than Malkin.

So judging by history, the Art Ross winner has a very good chance of winning the Hart.

Not only that, the voters will probably want to tie history into this. Henrik won last year. When was the last time the previous year's leading scorer's brother won the scoring title? In any league? When was the last time to brothers won back to back Most Valuable Player awards? In any league? Twins? Never.

I also highly doubt voters will give the MVP award to a guy who was third in league scoring (though he was only one point behind second)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't really disagree with anything you said. 

To me, Toews is the MVP of the league this year. The league would be too scared to actually make him the MVP though. As far as I'm concerned a lot of their votes are just cop outs anyway. There's a lot more to being MVP than being a top scorer. That is all circumstances.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

There is no reason as to why Daniel should win at all. Seriously, Daniel without Henrik would never have gotten this many points, this isn't the same situation for Henrik last year when he was able to set everyone up with his assists. If Daniel wins this year it would just prove that another league does not understand the meaning of the Most *Valuable* Player, it shouldn't just go to the guy with the most points.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Go Hawks!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> There is no reason as to why Daniel should win at all. Seriously, Daniel without Henrik would never have gotten this many points, this isn't the same situation for Henrik last year when he was able to set everyone up with his assists. If Daniel wins this year it would just prove that another league does not understand the meaning of the Most *Valuable* Player, it shouldn't just go to the guy with the most points.


Yeah, Daniel arguably isn't even the best player on his team. It's the same reason why Malkin didn't win a few seasons ago.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They should just give it to the Sedin Twins, would be much more fair 

But no, I still dont think he will win MVP. 
Still two of the best players in the NHL when they are together. Kinda hope its Vancouvers time to win the Cup. Just because of the Swedes!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hoping for a repeat.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Minnesota Wild fired Coach Todd Richards. Not surprised but feel kind of bad for the guy, thought he was doing an alright job making a team out of what he had to work with (didn't come off as a great motivator though). I think the real problem is Chuck Fletcher the GM. Oh well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I thought he did a good job also, the Wild just need to spend some fucking money! man there some cheap bastards.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The GM sucks.

I think I heard they pay Chuck Kobasew somewhere around 3 Mil a year to do nothing but lose the puck everytime it touches his stick. Fucking guy is worthless on a team of not so great players.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Holy shit just found this spots section.

Philadelphia and Mr. Pronger are gonna fuck shit up. First on the shit list: Buffalo.

oh, and Minny spends almost up to the cap, but they have a retard GM. He overpays for 3rd/4th line talent like Matt Cullen and Chuck Kobasew. Who does that? At least they have Koivu.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Game 1 tonight! 
TOO BAD THE DUCKS GAME IS ON FUCKING KDOC WITH THERE NON HD CHANNEL! :cuss:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So tonight it starts. 

The Swedish playoffs is coming to an end, might end with Game 5 on Thursday. Perfect time for the NHL Playoffs to start, and in about 2 weeks the World Cup starts.
A lot of hockey right before summer. Loving it!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think that you might see some upsets in the quarterfinals. Every team has a shot of advancing. I wouldn't be surprised if all of the series go all 7 games. Heck, I think all of the series will go 7. And I also that the goaltenders are going to take over every series. It's going to be tight games. 

Rangers over Caps in 7
Flyers over Sabres in 7
Bruins over Habs in 7
Lighting over Pens in 7

Hawks over Canucks in 7
Red Wings over Coyotes in 7
Sharks over Kings in 7
Preds over Ducks in 7


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Caps vs. Rangers - Caps in 6
Flyers vs. Sabres - Sabres in 7
Bruins vs. Habs - Bruins in 7
Pens vs. Lightning - Pens in 6

Canucks vs. Blackhawks - Blackhawks in 7
Sharks vs. Kings - Sharks in 5
Red Wings vs. Coyotes - Red Wings in 6
Ducks vs. Predators - Ducks in 5


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

*Caps* vs. Rangers (6)
*Flyers* vs. Sabres (7)
Bruins vs. *Habs* (6)
Pens vs. *Lightning* (7)

*Canucks* vs. Blackhawks (6)
*Sharks* vs. Kings (5)
Red Wings vs. *Coyotes* (6)
*Ducks* vs. Predators (6)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rangers in 7
Flyers in 6
Habs in 6
Penguins in 7

Canucks in 4 (they get the monkey off their back)
Sharks in 6
Redwings in 6
Predators in 7


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Capitals in 6
Flyers in 6
Boston in 7 (Unsure on this one)
Penguins in 6

Canucks in 7 (although a Hawks win wouldn't surprise me)
Sharks in 6
Wings in 5
Ducks in 6


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rangers in 7
Sabres in 6
Bruins in 6
Lightning in 6

Blackhawks in 6
Sharks in 5
Red Wings in 7
Predators in 6

Whatever happens, I'm just damn excited the NHL Playoffs are here! (Even though the Devils aren't in it :sad


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Caps in 6 
Sabres in 7
Bruins in 6
Pens in 7

Hawks in 7
Sharks in 4
Wings in 6 
Ducks in 6


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

*Caps* vs. Rangers (5)
*Flyers* vs. Sabres (7)
Bruins vs. *Habs* (I am just going to give the nod to the Habs, but I can't properly assess this one, to be fair.)
*Penguins* vs. Lightning (Pretty sure this will go the full 7)

*Canucks* vs. Blackhawks (6)
*Sharks* vs. Kings (The Sharks will either kill it, or drag it a full 7 and possibly lose.)
*Red Wings* vs. Coyotes (Pretty sure this will be 6, but possibly a 5.)
*Ducks* vs. Predators (I will give the Predators 2, maybe 3 games.)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rangers in 7
Flyers in 6
Habs in 6
Lightning in 6

Canucks in 6
Sharks in 4
Red Wings in 7
Ducks in 6


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And the media said the Pens would be hurting w/o Crosby.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdged said:


> And the media said the Pens would be hurting w/o Crosby.


They are. The PP was horrendous.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I only saw highlights, CBC showed Pho/Det in western Canada. How bad was the PP?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm already sick of Vancouver. They have come out and looking to hurt people.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

oh...my...god luongo


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

tough loss for the Rangers in OT, Staal didn't clear the puck out of the zone and Semin shoots a one-timer past Lundquist. 

I have a feeling all the games will be tight like this but the Rangers played way too conservative in OT, no forechecking and playing way too deep. They blocked a ton of shots and kept Ovechkin quiet but they didn't create too many chances


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdged said:


> I only saw highlights, CBC showed Pho/Det in western Canada. How bad was the PP?


They were 0-6.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Phoenix had a pretty shit PP tonight too, but that's nothing new.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Amazing the difference between Luongo of last year and this year. Looked rattled, flustered, and shaky in the net against the Hawks in the playoffs. Fast track down the road, Luo seems less overwhelmed.

Surely a couple of his saves involved luck but his performance tonight has been spectacular. Chicago could have literally converted on three or four attempts in the 2nd period if they were facing any other net-minder.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Chicago had some pretty shitty luck. 4 posts. I didn't like Vancouver's play in the first period, but it turned into some decent hockey in the 2nd and 3rd. This is going to be a good series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm assuming the Ducks lost this one. Tough loss, but I'm sure they'll get the next game and hopefully look better on the PP.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks got worked. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Amazing the difference between Luongo of last year and this year. Looked rattled, flustered, and shaky in the net against the Hawks in the playoffs. Fast track down the road, Luo seems less overwhelmed.
> 
> Surely a couple of his saves involved luck but his performance tonight has been spectacular. Chicago could have literally converted on three or four attempts in the 2nd period if they were facing any other net-minder.


He's been outstanding this whole year yet he is going to constantly get flack due to his previous play. It's too bad Thomas had the year he had, or else Luongo would have been a lock for the Vezina.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks won game 1, no shock there. It's the closest game 1 of the three series though, I believe, so perhaps the Hawks can take some solace in that. Last year was 5-1, don't recall two years ago. But I'm not too worried yet. Luongo looked great though.


----------



## Anthony19 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Good job by the Wings really coming out hard after that horrendous first period. They got the Datsyuk goal, got the fans really goin after the Bertuzzi fight, and finished the job with the Franzen goal. They play like that no one will beat them. Wings in 4

Rangers really blew their game today. All they had to do was hold on, but Ovechkin and Semin were determined to win this game. Beauty goal by Semin in OT. That was a BOMB!! Caps in 6.

I'm not surprised the Penguins took game 1. Yes Crosby and Malkin are out, but they have way more depth than Tampa. They also have a way better D core and Goaltending. Defense wins Championship, and Tampa is going nowhere fast with their garbage back end. Pens in 5.

Vancouver is my pick to win the cup even though I am a Wings fan. They have the most depth in the league, and the best netminder in the world. They showed that today with a dominating win over the defending champs. The Hawks had a 1 year window to win the cup and they managed to do it. Their current team isn't going anywhere unless they get a goalie. This should be an easy series for Nucks. Nucks in 5.

Anaheim really came out flat today. Nashville was all over them from the start and never took their foot off the gas. They peppered the former Predators goalie with shots most of the night and chased him out the net. I see Emery taking over for now. Ducks are really missing Hiller. I see the Ducks however coming out stronger next game and taking it. This series is going to be a battle. Ducks in 7


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Montreal needs to step up their D. So far this has been the Carey Price show.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

come on bruins. finish one


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Habs keep taking stupid penalties, Price can't stand on his head forever. Boston is gonna get a goal sooner or later.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

^Or not. GO HABS GO! If Carey Price can pull a "Halak", Michael Cammalleri gets hot and if Scott Gomez can prove he deserves to play in the NHL, we have a chance to go far again this year. Last night was a huge confidence boost. East is looking pretty weak this year especially with Malkin and Crosby out. Anythings possible. Don't sleep on Buffalo either I think Ryan Miller can steal them a series or two.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

0-12 on the PP. Horrendous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ducks PP came out strong today. 2 goals in 38 seconds, both on the powerplay, is amazing.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver is very, very good. That's all.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks are back in it!

HUGE SAVE BY CRAWFORD!

Nevermind -___-


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Canadian Destroyer said:


> ^Or not. GO HABS GO! If Carey Price can pull a "Halak", Michael Cammalleri gets hot and if Scott Gomez can prove he deserves to play in the NHL, we have a chance to go far again this year. Last night was a huge confidence boost. East is looking pretty weak this year especially with Malkin and Crosby out. Anythings possible. Don't sleep on Buffalo either I think Ryan Miller can steal them a series or two.


East looks weak? Maybe at the bottom. Miller stole game 1, but Pronger is coming back. The Caps are playing great hockey, and aren't having to tire anyone on the team out with high minutes right now.

Good luck to the Habs, but one game doesn't make a series. They aren't last years team at all.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Bruins need a strong game tonight after that loss on Thursday against the Habs. They need to have better shot selections against the Price. A lot of those shots on him Thursday were easy saves for him. I think the Bruins win tonight in another close game 2-1. As for other NHL news, it looks more and more like the Phoenix Coyotes are going back to Winnipeg. I actually think this is just the beginning of some relocation for some NHL teams. I expect the Islanders and Thrashers to be next.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'd laugh if Phoenix won the cup and then got moved. But yeah thats been in the talks for a while now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm happy that Canada is getting one of their teams back, if this does officially happen. Same thing with Quebec City if they ever come back but they would have to make some bigger changes than Winnipeg.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Moose Jaw needs a team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ducks PP came out strong today. 2 goals in 38 seconds, both on the powerplay, is amazing.


That was the difference in the game & Ray Emery's miraculous saves.

I felt Emery played great, he made the Preds earn every goal they got last night


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Man this Flyers/Sabres game 2 has been insane already and it's only the 1st intermission.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Moose Jaw needs a team.


The only place in Saskatchewan that would be able to fit a NHL team right now is Saskatoon, who's arena has about 15,000 seats for hockey. Still small for a NHL team, but the only real arena right now that can suit a team short term.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yellowknife then.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yellowknife then.


I don't think so, Queen.


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Edmonton can't even get free agents to go there. Now we're gonna put a team in Yellowknife? Who would ever play there other than Tootoo?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Was a joke man.


----------



## FearRunsDeep (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Winnipeg were awful today, Datsyuk walked all over them.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao at the Bruins. Down 2-0 in the first 2 minutes and shooting themselves in the foot so far.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How are the Sharks struggling to beat a team without their best player? Then again it's the Sharks.

Coyotes are done, Bruins are done, Rangers are done.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fail!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Is that the Swedish version of the cup?

Edit: Nevermind the Swiss.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Na, our cup looks like this.










Yeah not a big one though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If you break the Swiss cup your probably doomed into being drafted by the Islanders.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Coyotes are done, Bruins are done, Rangers are done.


Out of those 3 teams, the Bruins do have the best shot of coming back to win the their series. They really do still have a shot. They just need to get timely saves from Thomas and get some pucks through Price. If they can win both games in Montreal, they are back in it. And they have to win both games. One game isn't going to cut it. And memo to Chara, play the fucking game. It's the playoffs. Even if you can't play 20 minutes, you just being out for 1/2 of it makes a small difference.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Love the Washington/NY series. Scrappy, hard-hitting hockey. Anxious to see what happens in the saga on Wednesday.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well the Rangers aren't quite ready to be 'done'.

I'm glad Nashville is playing the Ducks tough because a lot of people had already completely written them off with the way the Ducks have been scoring lately. Rinne is one of if not the most under the radar good goalies in the league so it's good that he's been able to show that (in game 1 especially).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Honestly if things keep going the way they are in the Chicago/Vancouver series i'm going to start pulling for Nashville just because they seem like such a long shot to win and it would be nice to see them win a cup for the sheer sake of it being a different team than the usual suspects (Pittsburgh, Detoilet, Habs etc.)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I definitely don't want Detroit, Montreal or Boston to win the cup mainly because I know a lot of fans of each of these teams and they really need nothing else to brag to a Leaf fan about. Apart from that I'm really not fussed either way. Drew Doughty is a complete prick so I guess I don't really want him winning one either.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Luongo kept Vancouver in the game in the 1st. Stellar performance on his part. John Scott and Dan Hamheuis are lighting people up. It's fun to watch.

1/4 on powerplay isn't going to get it done against the #1 seed. Vancouver taking a stand during the 5 on 3 advantage was pivotal.

EDIT: Dirty hit by Torres. That was not a minor penalty. Stunned Seabrook was able to shake that off. Looked like he was down for the count.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Torres should be suspended for a long period of time.

Aside from that, the Hawks have looked pathetic the entire series. Didn't expect them to win the series but could've at least put up a damn fight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Meh. It's just not their year. All Chicago fans should have known that when they were shipped an opportunity from Dallas to be in the playoffs.

The Canucks are simply superior in every facet. Chicago can't even hold the puck in their zone. I will say this: all of you Luongo haters, give up. He's been top notch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Being a Chicago fan its upsetting they're getting their asses handed to them but i've been saying it for a while this should be the Canucks year. That team is too stacked talentwise that its honestly their own fault if they lose unless key players start getting hurt (Team has a shitload of depth anyways).

and yeah that was a scumbag move by Torres.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'll give the Canucks a chance if they manage to get past the second round and the only way I see them getting past the second round is if the Kings somehow manage to beat the Sharks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I suspect they can take out either The Kings or The Sharks if they don't majorly mentally mindfuck themselves in the coming weeks. In fact the only other team in the West that I think could give them trouble is Detoilet and they're the very last team I want to see winning the cup.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver fans will be too happy to get past Chicago. They can't really mock us though because, well, we won it last year and Canucks haven't. They're very good though. I wouldn't be surprised to see them make it very, very far.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I would think that defeating the Hawks would clear any doubt from their minds of being able to go all the way to the Cup.

The Hawks have lost a lot from last year's team and the Canucks have improved - talentwise, while the Hawks do have a lot of it, they are no match for Vancouver. They really would've had to count on the Canucks' falling apart against them again if they wanted a chance to win.

They don't have anything to brag about though since it's still Hawks 2, Canucks 1. And beating a team that you really should beat isn't something I'd brag about anyway.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Love the Washington/NY series. Scrappy, hard-hitting hockey. Anxious to see what happens in the saga on Wednesday.


I loved games 1 and 2. The refs swallowed their whistles in those games. Game 3 had too much ref intervention. That ruins the flow, and the game.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Torres didn't get suspended, what a freaking joke.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I loved games 1 and 2. The refs swallowed their whistles in those games. Game 3 had too much ref intervention. That ruins the flow, and the game.


I feel as though Game 3 was sensational. Suspenseful, late drama, good play, team play, star power/allure, David V Goliath, mean forechecking, etc,. It had all the elements I love to watch in hockey.

Judging by your avatar, I can see why you feel that way.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Ducks game last night was pathetic, you cant score goals or sustain pressure if you dont shoot the fucking puck!

The fact that Nashville has scored 4 goals in 2 of the games is alarming itself, atm im not very optimistic about the rest of the series, Nashville seems like they want it more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sexual Predators > Ducks (unless coached by Gordon Bombay)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston doing a number on Montreal.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Scarey Price is making me feel better.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Good game in progress in Buffalo. That last Sabres' powerplay was crucial and they didn't convert. Let's see if they can string together some offense here. I don't see Miller allowing another goal. This may go down to the wire.

EDIT: Two man advantage for Buffalo... great save by Boucher.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Sexual Predators > Ducks (unless coached by Gordon Bombay)


Any mention of Coach Bombay deserves rep and nudes to user cp.

Tampa made it pretty exciting there in the final minute.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Phoenix is shell-shocked. 2 goals in 2 minutes for Detroit. Talk about an unslaught of offense. 

I love Phoenix. They really grew on me a couple of years back but they're obviously not the caliber of Detroit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I really thought goaltending would win them a couple games this series, maybe even steal it for them. They just no life at all. Depressing. I hate Detroit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's sad. They're almost timid and overwhelmed by the balance, ruthlessness, and depth of Detroit. Doan and Vrbata are solid enough to play with anyone, yet they are virtually getting little production from anyone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Coyotes/Jets franchise hasn't been about big stars in years, it's been about depth and team play. They had one 20 goal scorer this year and all he had was 20. Beyond that though they had over 10 guys with at least 10 goals. Not sure how many teams had that but I'm guessing very few.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Makes sense. Aren't they going through some financial hardships as far as bankruptcy and what not? Last I heard, the NHL seized ownership.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, they'll be moving soon. Possibly back to Winnipeg or possibly somewhere else is Betman wants to _experiment_ in another non hockey market. Wouldn't be surprised if he once again experiments. He's a moron.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well Red Wings are doing this way easier then I though they would. They dont even need Zetterberg back yet. Lidstrom seems to be a obvious target, but it aint gonna help I can tell them that. Expect Coyotes to pull a win at home and then Red Wings ending it at home.

Same thing goes for Vancouver, getting it done way easier then I thought they would.

But the hardest game to win is that final fourth win. It aint over til its over.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks better at least win tonight. Bolland is finally back although I'm not sure it's a wise move. Seabrook is out and by some joke Torres is still playing tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ready for Vancouver to blow Chicago out tonight. I'll be pleasantly surprised if they don't end the series.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Anyone have a stream for the Chicago/Vancouver game?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/55189-NHL-Today!-April-19th-2011-Stanley-Cup-Playoffs


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wow. Proving me wrong. Chicago has came out with enthusiasm and exhibited an extreme amount of energy. Overshadows anything Vancouver has brought to the table. They seem lethargic.

Luongo looks shaky after the injury with seconds to go in the 1st period.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My roomate finally turned the game on, was getting kinda mad since he was watching an awful Baseball game.

DAVE F'N BOLLAND! Big fan of that kid, overlooked player (concidering some of the other talent on that team) and his line is bringing a lot of energy to the Hawks tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver did not show up tonight. Maybe this game propels Chicago in the right direction and instills some confidence. 2-2-1-1-1 format, right? If they can steal the next one in Vancouver, it gets interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Definately would be foolish to think Vancouver still won't put them away at this point but its nice to see The Hawks showed up tonight.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I fully expect Vancouver to eliminate Chicago on Thursday, but i hope they dont.

Kingas/Sharks now, dont really care who wins this series as long as either of these teams get eliminated in the next round.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Your bro is gonna fake rage on you if he ever reads that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The last three minutes were riveting. Bieksa smashed Staalberg. Apparently, Vancouver's 1st line combined for a -4 tonight.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh, hey, Hawks, thanks for finally showing up.

Well, there's some hope I guess if they can keep playing like that, but the next one will be the hardest one to win.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Are the Kings gonna take another win against the Sharks? Sure looks like it after the first. I thought that was the series with most chance of a clean sweep, for San Jose.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And the Sharks come back from a 4 goal deficit to win 6-5 in OT! Hawks and Sharks both with a great game tonight - that's a great day in my book at least.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pathetic performance from the Kings, but as a Ducks fan it sure makes me chuckle.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Kings :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

what a crappy way for the Rangers to lose in double OT to the Capitals and basically lose the series. Blow a 3:0 lead in the third period, 0-7 on the PP with like 5 shots and the winning goal for the Caps was something you'd see in a soccer match, miscommunication between the goalie and Gaborik and the Capitals player just slides it into an empty net

Rangers have a good young defense core, but they really need to bring in a goal scorer in the offseason. The team has a good future, but they need to invest in the free agent window


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

james neal baby!!! that is all.. 3-1 series lead going back to the burgh.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And thats a Sweep! Detroit doesnt have the youngest team in the playoffs so any extra day of rest I think will just be good for them.
Still didnt expect 4-0.

Too bad for the Rangers. Lose a 3-0 lead in the last period like that. Cant see them rebound after that one. 

Vancouver Vs. Anaheim
San Jose Vs. Detroit

Doesnt seem like a wild guess. Interesting to see if Chicago can put some major pressure on Canucks tonight.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How 'bout them Canucks, eh?

Though, I really have no room to talk considering my team missed the playoffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver DID NOT want to have to go back to Chicago. You can almost consider this anyone's series now. Vancouver still has the lead obviously but momentum is a dangerous thing in this league. Luongo is definitely on tilt too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Please continue to choke Vancouver.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Another great game for the Hawks. I feel confident that the Hawks can at least force a game 7 now. The hawks have all the momentum and are obviously going back into their own building, and haven't lost a game 6 in the past two seasons. I expect the game will be a lot closer than that, though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lmao @ the Canucks' gutless performances the last two games. Surreal really. 

Anybody's series now imo. Hope the Blackhawks do it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lettuce be reality. It's not Luongo's fault. 1 of the 4 goals he gave up to Keith was weak. Apart from that, Hossa and Toews just sliced the defense. Ridiculous how Vancouver is playing. No effort shown tonight. 

Not a single fugg was given.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I find it ridiculous how fans of some teams can laugh at the Canucks when their team didn't even make the playoffs. How about you guys make the playoffs first.. then you can talk. I'm looking right at you Leaf, Wild, and Flames fans of this board.

Haters can keep on hating. I predicted Nucks in 6 and I still stand by it.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> I find it ridiculous how fans of some teams can laugh at the Canucks when their team didn't even make the playoffs. How about you guys make the playoffs first.. then you can talk. I'm looking right at you Leaf, Wild, and Flames fans of this board.
> 
> Haters can keep on hating. I predicted Nucks in 6 and I still stand by it.


I predicted Nucks in 5, so unfortunately I'm off. I'm glad my boys have a few days off to get their heads in the right place. The last two games have been embarrassing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> I find it ridiculous how fans of some teams can laugh at the Canucks when their team didn't even make the playoffs. How about you guys make the playoffs first.. then you can talk. I'm looking right at you Leaf, Wild, and Flames fans of this board.
> 
> Haters can keep on hating. I predicted Nucks in 6 and I still stand by it.


Cry much? And i'm more of a Hawks fan than a Wild fan (being as i'm from Chicago but live in Minnesota), i'm unfortunately forced to watch the Mild in the regular season due to Hockey being treated like a 2nd rate sport by television networks.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> I find it ridiculous how fans of some teams can laugh at the Canucks when their team didn't even make the playoffs. How about you guys make the playoffs first.. then you can talk. I'm looking right at you Leaf, Wild, and Flames fans of this board.
> 
> Haters can keep on hating. I predicted Nucks in 6 and I still stand by it.


Well my team just sweeped the Coyotes. So I guess its okey for me to laugh

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!

Thats about it 

Still hope Vancouver wins though. Gotta go for the team with the most Swedes. Of course its the Swedes that needs to start stepping up in the Cancucks. Im looking at you Sedins!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Alim, you mad son?

Canucks probably won't choke, but if they do it'll be a worst choke than last year's Bruins. 

However, a game 6 is the last thing the Canucks wanted. The Hawks now have all the momentum, Hossa and Kane's sticks came alive in game 5, Luongo is looking human, and they're doing all this without Seabrook too who they could have back for game 6. You better hope the Canucks finish it in Chicago because anything can happen in game 7. Also, psyche has to come into play as well considering the Canucks have been Chicago's bitch the last 2 years.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Alim, you mad son?
> 
> Canucks probably won't choke, but if they do it'll be a worst choke than last year's Bruins.
> 
> However, a game 6 is the last thing the Canucks wanted. The Hawks now have all the momentum, Hossa and Kane's sticks came alive in game 5, Luongo is looking human, and they're doing all this without Seabrook too who they could have back for game 6. You better hope the Canucks finish it in Chicago because anything can happen in game 7. Also, psyche has to come into play as well considering the Canucks have been Chicago's bitch the last 2 years.


I can't see the Canucks losing this series, from a realistic perspective, but they definitely did choke hard in the last two games. A team doesn't go from 3 dominating performances to losing two games 7-2 and 5-0 without some kind of psychological bullshit coming into play. 

On the bright side, I don't think our team has lost 3, let alone 4 games in a row all season. I hope the Nucks take advantage of the 2 days off to clear their heads and focus on bringing the same intensity and focus to the table that they had in games 1 and 2.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> I find it ridiculous how fans of some teams can laugh at the Canucks when their team didn't even make the playoffs. How about you guys make the playoffs first.. then you can talk. I'm looking right at you Leaf, Wild, and Flames fans of this board.
> 
> Haters can keep on hating. I predicted Nucks in 6 and I still stand by it.


Errr no Leaf fan was laughing at the Canucks.



-Mystery- said:


> However, a game 6 is the last thing the Canucks wanted. The Hawks now have all the momentum, Hossa and Kane's sticks came alive in game 5, Luongo is looking human, and they're doing all this without Seabrook too who they could have back for game 6. You better hope the Canucks finish it in Chicago because anything can happen in game 7. Also, psyche has to come into play as well considering the Canucks have been Chicago's bitch the last 2 years.


Which is all I pointed out. Vancouver DID NOT want this to go 6 after they took a 3 nothing lead. Especially with the way they've lost the 2 games.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thank God the Bruins got their act together. I was starting to see visions of last year :/


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



DH said:


> Thank God the Bruins got their act together. I was starting to see visions of last year :/


I'm a Vancouver boy and I'm seeing visions of the Bruins last year.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I agree that the Canucks have done a bit of a choke job the past two games, but I have full faith in the team. We're playing in the United Center for game 6 and we've played better there than at Rogers Arena for most of the games against the Hawks. The defense needs to tighten up in front of Luongo because not all of the goals he has allowed these past couple of games have been his fault. The Sedins and co. need to exploit the fact that Seabrook isn't in the line up. We also need to score the first goal. If we can do those three things I'm sure we're taking the series.

EDIT: Oh hey look.. Luongo is a Vezina finalist now. Maybe that could be a bit of a confidence booster for him even though he's not winning it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> what a crappy way for the Rangers to lose in double OT to the Capitals and basically lose the series. Blow a 3:0 lead in the third period, 0-7 on the PP with like 5 shots and the winning goal for the Caps was something you'd see in a soccer match, miscommunication between the goalie and Gaborik and the Capitals player just slides it into an empty net
> 
> Rangers have a good young defense core, but they really need to bring in a goal scorer in the offseason. The team has a good future, but they need to invest in the free agent window


They did invest in a scorer. He got the assist on that goal by Chimera.

Gotta say, I started thinking same ol' Caps then they pull that out of there hat. With Wideman supposedly coming back, and hopefully Knuble isn't out too long this team could be dangerous. For the first time I think I can say that about this team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Dave Bolland's return for Chicago was huge. They desperately missed him for the first 3 games (and it showed). Bolland isn't a flashy player by any means, but he's a high-quality defensive center. And he allows the Hawks to have more balanced shifts. Bolland has done a nice job of negating the Sedins since his return.

12-2 over the last two games... the past two years ... you start to wonder how the Canucks are feeling right now. 

I think the Hawks take game 6 with a huge game from Toews (Canucks D is doing great on him thus far, but he's too to be this quiet for an entire series).

Canucks take game 7 as the Hawks just run out of steam, and fall to a superior team. 

Really hope it goes seven, though. Love the electricity and atmosphere of game sevens.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

How about that Bobby Ryan goal?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Father Flex said:


> How about that Bobby Ryan goal?


You mean the goal by the guy "picked after Crosby."

I kid, love Bobby Ryan. Well outside of him trying out for the cast of Stomp.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

bobby ryan was solid in that one


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Mike Green can't catch a break. His life has been shortened by three years this season (not serious). Amazing all the head trauma he's absorbed.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Father Flex said:


> Mike Green can't catch a break. His life has been shortened by three years this season (not serious). Amazing all the head trauma he's absorbed.


He came back to the bench, so I think he was all right this time.

Ranger fans are such tools. Glad were done with that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They are dedicated to the cause, to their credit. Good, loyal fans in my book. Agitating is the appropriate way to describe them.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Father Flex said:


> They are dedicated to the cause, to their credit. Good, loyal fans in my book. Agitating is the appropriate way to describe them.


Avery is a perfect fit for there. Just hate fans who can't give credit. They all said we were losing pre-series. Then when they lost, they said there team was talentless and can't wait until a real offense blows us out.

Oh well it's done. I hope we get Buffalo though. Can use the same game plan.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

FUCK YES.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

 boston won


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thomas made the save of his season in that game.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't know if this terminology really applies here, but I totally marked the fuck out for that save.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So did everyone in the Garden.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hawks win!!! I can't believe we've gotten it to game seven, especially the way this game was going. They've got to play better if they want to win though. Hope Schneider is going to be ok - his injury looked pretty bad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Epic! My blood pressure is telling me to schedule a visit to a doctor. Insane late game thriller!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Chicago has a chance if Vancouver continues to frequent the penalty box. Lack of discipline tonight, glad to see the Hawks win though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Hawks were anemic on power play. It's not like they utilized it to their full advantage but I get the gist of what you are saying.

Chicago is going to have to play better. They didn't deserve to win tonight. Vancouver not only outplayed them, but out hustled them.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm hoping for Montreal & Chicago wins on Tuesday


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't really have anything to say except if we lose game 7, I'm never going to hear it from you internet message board people. Not just this forum, but other ones too.

Go Canucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sucks that Schnieder got hurt but that was a really fun game to watch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

game seven is going to be great. hopefully goes to a few OTs.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

what a game in chicago.

my heart is currently recovering before game 7


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm pretty excited for Game 7 on Tuesday. Even though we got blown out and completely lit up in games 4 and 5, judging from game 6 we definitely got back on track. It should be a good game, unless the refs decide to continue with this current trend of phantom calls and ridiculously blatant non calls (on both sides).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well the Ducks had a great run this year, i really went into this season thinking it was going to be a rebuilding year, but i was more then pleased with the way the team played this year.

The fact is the better team won & congrats to Nashville for there first ever playoff series victory.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm curious what you Hawks fans think about this. I'm not whining, I'm not complaining, I'm just bringing this video evidence of biased officiating to your attention. It's no secret the Hawks are the highest grossing American team, and it's a known fact the league is very focused on appealing to an American audience. 






Our GM Mike Gillis also had some interesting statistics on the amount of powerplays being given out to both sides and how lopsided it was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah I noticed it was a bit lopsided too. Not like it ultimately effected the game anyways since the Hawks were terrible on the Power Play in that game.

Hawks are the highest grossing team? Really? Funny what a difference a few years makes, you couldn't give Hawks tickets away a few years ago.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah I noticed it was a bit lopsided too. Not like it ultimately effected the game anyways since the Hawks were terrible on the Power Play in that game.
> 
> Hawks are the highest grossing team? Really? Funny what a difference a few years makes, you couldn't give Hawks tickets away a few years ago.


I can't find any evidence to back that up, but that's what I heard from several different people, and the 2010 list I checked had them behind New York. But either way they're up there.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I hope the Pens trade Fleury. Useless ******.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

@RoughJustice - Penalty calls were inconsistent for most of that game, yes. I'm a hawks fan but I was wondering how the Canucks weren't getting a few more. Scott's push or choke or whatever should have been a penalty, no question about it. But, the Hawks' PP sucked so I don't see the point in complaining - it's not what won them a game. The GM should stop whining.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Saying the PPs didn't matter just because Chicago didn't score on them isn't a fair statement though. It's a whole lot harder to score short handed than it is even strength from Vancouver's perspective.

Not commenting on the officiating though, just the whole in your statement.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I cant wait, 2 game 7's tonight!

Rooting for the Sabres & Blackhawks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

teams shouldn't complain about the refs in a game 6 when you were up 3-0. You had game 4 and 5 to do something but didn't.

that said, I hope tonight's game is evenly officated. i'd hate to see a game 7 ruined by poor refs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

HOSSA HOSSA HOSSA


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

it is complete bullshit that richards was not suspended for that hit from behind!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

CANUCKS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah, more like BLACKHAWKS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yes Blackhawks please.

Man Buffalo has played like shit.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Devils fan, watching only me 2nd playoffs, Buffalo just haven't turned up ><. im supporting them and vancouver since my friends are fans of them.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

3 minutes to game time. It's pretty obvious who I'm going for in this one.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

FLYERS.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

BEAUTIFUL WIN BY MONTREAL, EAT THAT DH

LETS GO CANUCKS


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Marvelous victory by Philadelphia. Really should not have been that close of a series. Suck it, Sabres.

MAY DAY MAY DAY MAY DAY THE FLYERS ARE ADVANCING!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

SHIT! Chicago scored!


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh
My
Goodness

THAT just happened


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Toews putting the team on his back and being clutch as fuck.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wow, what a fucking game, its only fitting that it would go to OT


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I am gobsmacked.

This OT will last no longer than 10 minutes IMO. I can't help but feel pity for Canuck fans right now. The dream season has seemingly all but turned into the personification of a living nightmare.

Perhaps Vancouver can get lucky and *survive*. I just don't know. Like Philly last year, Chicago is saying *fuck the odds* and making their own rules.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

about time Toews! Been terrible for the first 6 games, and 58 minutes then decides to score.

Corey Crawford has been a monster tonight. Without his amazing performance, Canucks would have like 7 goals.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Please win Chicago, i wanna see the dissapointment on the players and fans.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver is not winning this game. Calling Sharp on the PP


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That was a bullet


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh boy Chris Campoli

Much respect Chicago.

Vancouver did not win this 7 game series. They survived this 7 game series.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver vs Nashville, not gonna be an easy series at all for the Canucks.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver/Nashville will be a great series


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Terrible draw for the Canucks in round 2. Predators are a terrible match up for them.

Winner of Sharks/Red Wings goes to the finals imo.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdged said:


> Vancouver/Nashville will be a great series


Yup.

I'm thinking Nashville wins the West this year. They have a special group.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I agree with that Nashville prediction, that team is just filthy good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

great game, great series.

onto to the next!


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Gotta give it up to my man Alex Burrows. Great game. Luongo and Crawford were both unreal in that one.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Follow that example Montreal.

And Boston, feel free to frequent the penalty box again, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Props to Crawford for being the only one on his team that showed up tonight.

On to round 2, thank God.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Props to Crawford for being the only one on his team that showed up tonight.
> 
> On to round 2, thank God.


As a Canuck fan, when I say I like a Blackhawk, you know it's legit, and I like Crawford.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wow. Major props to the Blackhawks. Crawford is a keeper. This team is resilient. They get some rest now and they will build off of this and be strong next year. Maybe they won't be Stanley Cup strong, but they will be better than this year. I believe they have some Salary Cap too. I'm excited for next year. Love my Blackhawks.

I still hate Luongo and Vancouver though. Say what you want. We got the Cup last year. Where's yours?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Aww well it was fun while it lasted. Wouldn't be surprised if Vancouver went all the way.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Why did the Blackhakws not promote Crawford sooner? jeez.

Did they only sign Turco for one year?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Henrik Sedin apparently said "They had no business being in the series. We outplayed them badly for five games."

Silly Henrik. No idea where he got 5 games from. But whatever. 




timfly said:


> Wow. Major props to the Blackhawks. Crawford is a keeper. This team is resilient. They get some rest now and they will build off of this and be strong next year. Maybe they won't be Stanley Cup strong, but they will be better than this year. I believe they have some Salary Cap too. I'm excited for next year. Love my Blackhawks.
> 
> I still hate Luongo and Vancouver though. Say what you want. We got the Cup last year. Where's yours?


They'll be much stronger next year. Should be a top 3 seed if they still healthy. With the core being there of Toews-Kane-Hossa-Keith-Seabrook and the emergence of Crawford ... that's a strong core. Just add the role players, and incorporate the young guys like Morin. 

With the cap space flexibility, they'll be great again.




Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Aww well it was fun while it lasted. Wouldn't be surprised if Vancouver went all the way.


Me too. This was a huge huddle for the Canucks. Beat a team that's given them problems in the past, and is the defending champion. After blowing the 3-0 series lead, and then giving up a late SH goal ... but still prevailing. That's huge. They're my pick to win it all now.



InYourFace said:


> Why did the Blackhakws not promote Crawford sooner? jeez.
> 
> Did they only sign Turco for one year?


Yes, Turco was just an one year deal.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congrats to the Canucks for finally doing what they couldn't two years in a row, and hardly did this year. Have fun playing Nashville, they were loads of fun last year.

Hawks will have a much better year next year - glad they put up a fight, but obviously 3-0 is nearly impossible to come back from. Crawford was spectacular, and it's unfortunate the rest of the team couldn't help him out.

Anyways, here's to the Sharks winning the Cup instead.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Glad to see the Canucks send Hawks packing. Canucks deserved it way more this year and has the stronger team. 


*Vancouver in 6 games* - See if Canucks gets stronger from this now that they have defeated their ghost. They are gonna need it against Nashville. Nashville doesnt have the same pressure on them either.

*San Jose in 6 games* - Hard to tell how good the Red Wings are. Coyotes were just awful and made it too easy. Sharks I just see as a more reliable team this year. Hope for Wings but my head says Sharks.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

so i guess the canucks won the cup last night and not a first round match up against an 8th seed team....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Henrik Sedin apparently said "They had no business being in the series. We outplayed them badly for five games."
> 
> Silly Henrik. No idea where he got 5 games from. But whatever.
> 
> ...


If Sedin really said that fuck him. Expected more class from him.

Bolland too, he's a great 2-Way forward quality player. Easy to overlook given those other guys though.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah this is all MAF's fault. He's been hung out to dry for the 3 loses. I guess everyone forgot about the 3 wins, which he was a big part of, or they were too busy watching Hines Ward on Dancing With the Stars tonight to see what really went down. But I mean I guess starting Brent Johnson in a Game 7 would be brilliant.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fleury was overplayed in the regular season, he's suffering from Marty Brodeur syndrome right now. 

If he blows the game tonight, he should be put on the block and Shero should field offers for him. Given his fantastic play in the regular season, there's no excuse for a save percentage under .900. It isn't just this year either, but last postseason as well. However, he gets a pass somewhat because the defense was terrible. This year he has a defense that's killing penalties for him and he's letting in these soft goals. He's really only had one great game this entire series, which was game 1.

Staal's in some hot water too. If they blow this game, he should be put on the block as well.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Henrik Sedin apparently said "They had no business being in the series. We outplayed them badly for five games."
> 
> Silly Henrik. No idea where he got 5 games from. But whatever.


I can pretty much guarantee you Henrik didn't say that. I've been a Canuck fan as long as him and Daniel have been on the team and that's completely out of character for them.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

staal is not a top line center...he is at his best when he plays 12-15 mins a game. He doesnt have the hands. He is getting paid the right amount and never has or will put up 90 + points in a season. And i am sick of the MAF hate. He is an amazing goalie. The D is playing terrible. Not tieing people up in front. Not attacking. The PK is Soft now also. Kunitz has to be hurt also, he doesnt have that bounce he usually has. Kovy needs to play with sid or geno, Letestu isnt creating space at all.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> staal is not a top line center...he is at his best when he plays 12-15 mins a game. He doesnt have the hands. He is getting paid the right amount and never has or will put up 90 + points in a season. And i am sick of the MAF hate. He is an amazing goalie. The D is playing terrible. Not tieing people up in front. Not attacking. The PK is Soft now also. Kunitz has to be hurt also, he doesnt have that bounce he usually has. Kovy needs to play with sid or geno, Letestu isnt creating space at all.


Doesn't matter. No Crosby or Malkin, Staal needed to step up and take over the offense. These injuries didn't occur after night. Staal has had MONTHS to adjust his game and become the Pens source of offense, but he's failed to do that. When Crosby and Malkin went down this became Staal's team and he hasn't acted like it one bit. 

Second postseason in a row where Fleury's save percentage is below .900, he's a shell of the Fleury we saw in the back-to-back finals years. The fact that he had an incredible regular season and was the MVP of the team doesn't help his case one bit either. 

The burden falls on Fleury and Staal tonight. They fail, someone has to go.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Here's hoping the Predators can do what the 'Hawks couldn't do, and that's eliminate the Canucks. I am officially behind the Predators 100%, go Predators!

I wasn't surprised the Canucks pulled it off, but major props to the 'Hawks for forcing a game 7, and not just rolling over and letting the Canucks sweep them, or eliminate them in 5. They made the series interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Obviously wanted Chicago to win but agree with everything the poster above me said.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nashville got pushed through Anaheim thanks to the refs and the suspension by the nhl (NHL just handed them that series, Ana already had goalie issues and now they gotta deal with a biased league? Ridiculous ) 

Suter and weber won't be as much as a factor. Van has more depth and will setup the point shots and cycle the puck a lot better then Ana could. Plus they won't rely on the rush as much as Anaheim did, Hendrik and Daniel do cherry pick and like that long stretch pass for the rush but NSH's defense is the best part about their team, Vancouver has a great coach and if it's going to be 2-1 games then so be it. Vancouver has more weapons then Nashville and their 3rd and 4th lines are great defensively while still creating a decent amount of offense. The edge in this series is Burrows. Burrows will beat Nashville all by himself. Burrows plays grinders hockey and he's one of the best at it. Nashville that's their style and Burrows will wipe their faces in it.
Let's face it. Nashville did crease passes to beat Anaheim, I can promise you that won't happen once with Vancouver and even if they do allow it, Luongo will save it. He beat chicago, he got over that hump and his numbers proves when he see's alot of shots is when he excels. Nashville isn't a very pretty offensive team. They beat a hurt blueline and a slow goalie in Emery. Not going to happen this time around. 


now I'm a diehard Anaheim fan so you might think i'm being biased but that was our series to lose. Nashville didn't beat Anaheim. Anaheim beat Anaheim with help from the NHL

Vancouver/MTL final?   ? Honestly it looks like it, If MTL can get past the bruins and thomas then they'res no doubt in my mind.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

"It means a lot for this group, I think, and this city that we were able to do this," said Canucks star Daniel Sedin. "A lot of years you've seen teams crumbling under pressure and not being able to play their game, but we stuck with our game plan. I don't think they had any business being in a seventh game."


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Maybe Vancouver should have not sucked ass in games 4 & 5 and not lost game 6 before making statements like that though. It was Vancouver's own fault that it got to game 7.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

vancouver kicked ass last night


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nah wouldn't say either team kicked ass in game 6 or 7. Luongo was great last night though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks don't match up well against the Predators at all. Think Habs/Caps and Habs/Pens from last postseason.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think the Canucks match up fairly well against Nashville. Unlike Anaheim, Vancouver is not a one line team. Kesler will not have to shut down a star player like Toews against the Preds therefore he'll be allowed to bring that 41 goal offense from the regular season. The Preds may have Weber and Suter, but after that the defensive depth isn't that great. The Canucks have arguably the best 1-6 in the league. Rinne wasn't that great against Anaheim. And they took quite a few penalties and didn't have a very good PK in the Ducks series. Vancouver had the #1 powerplay in the league and if the Preds take a lot of penalties, they'll get burned.

Nucks in 5 or 6


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't know how you can say Canucks in 5 after blowing a 3-0 lead to an 8th seed, but to each his own.

You know the Ducks were arguably the hottest team in the second half the season, right?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> I don't know how you can say Canucks in 5 after blowing a 3-0 lead to an 8th seed, but to each his own.
> 
> You know the Ducks were arguably the hottest team in the second half the season, right?


Because beating the Blackhawks in 7 games is the best thing that has ever happened to this team. Even though they blew a 3-0 series lead, beating them in the playoffs got rid of such a huge monkey off their back, I'm pretty sure the team thinks they can do anything now. Having that kind of confidence is great to have. Though to be fair Nashville did get their first playoff series victory in franchise history, but I still think the Nucks take this series.

And yes I know the Ducks were the hottest team in the league going into the playoffs, but that team was not built for the post season. A one line team + Selanne with a shaky goalie is not good. The Canucks are better than the Ducks in every aspect of the game.

And just because I said 5 games doesn't mean we'll win in convincing fashion. I think every game will be close and they'll all probably be one or two goal games.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

MAF can only do so much...noone on this team can score...team of third line grinders for the most part


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> MAF can only do so much...noone on this team can score...team of third line grinders for the most part


Trade him and sign Vokoun.

Winning a Cup only protects you for so long. Second postseason in a row with allowing nearly 3 goals a game and a save percentage below .900. You can blame the defense until your face turns blue, but Fleury was elected the team's MVP this season for a reason and the MVP didn't show up. There's the door and take Staal with you. Still can't believe the Pens picked Staal over Toews. Fuck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Shout out to Kerry Price - experienced a meteoric rise to unimagineable success this 2010-2011 season.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

noone could stop that goal he gave up...where the hell was the D? he was left out to dry again


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> noone could stop that goal he gave up...where the hell was the D? he was left out to dry again


Fleury let up that same goal several times in the series...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Well, hoping for a Nashville/Tampa final now I guess. That would NHL's worst nightmare though from a economic stand point. As long as Boston and Detroit are both not in the final I couldn't be fussed though.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

and the D left him out to dry...just face...we had noone to put the puck in the net....and how good did johnson come in and play during game 5? oh yeah he also let up 4....shero has his work cut out for him....cup finals lost...cup finals won...second round...first round...do you see the trend? time to shake this team up alil bit


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> and the D left him out to dry...just face...we had noone to put the puck in the net....and how good did johnson come in and play during game 5? oh yeah he also let up 4....shero has his work cut out for him....cup finals lost...cup finals won...second round...first round...do you see the trend? time to shake this team up alil bit


Poor defense excuse worked last year, not this year.

Yeah, it is. Start with Fleury and Staal.

EDIT - Perry, St. Louis, and Sedin are nominations for MVP.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Well, hoping for a Nashville/Tampa final now I guess. That would NHL's worst nightmare though from a economic stand point. As long as Boston and Detroit are both not in the final I couldn't be fussed though.


I have nothing against Boston but i'm down for anyone to win at this point other than the Red Wings or that scum from Philly. Nashville would be nice since it would be so unexpected. Not sure The Preds can get through Vancouver (who barring completely mindfucking themselves should win the cup) though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Give me Vancouver, Detroit, Washington, and Boston this round


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

are you kidding me/ they didn't noone up in front of the net...they didn't collapse on anyone in the corners...letang is the biggest disappointment, he was amazing to start the year...then had biggest downfall i have seen...turning pucks over all the time, not getting points, letting guys blow by him, but i guess letang stinking is MAF'S fault also


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So once again the only thing stopping Vancouver from getting a EASY win is the opponents goalie. The rest of Nashville didnt do much. Way closer then it should have been in the end.

Good win for the Canucks.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Well, hoping for a Nashville/Tampa final now I guess. That would NHL's worst nightmare though from a economic stand point. As long as Boston and Detroit are both not in the final I couldn't be fussed though.


Fuck Detroit. But I wouldn't mind seeing Boston win that series just because it would really sting the hearts of toronto fans. 

Vancouver shouldn't of won that game. Mike fishers breakaway was it, the chance to put doubt in Vancouvers mind. You gotta score more then one goal in order to win, and you certainly can't do all that fancy European crap. Burrows had a bad game cause he was fatigued from his daughter being born at 9pm yesterday, thats a pretty big roller-coaster of emotions for Burrows. Certainly thought that the calls were benefiting vancouver wayyy too much. Nashville like they did against Anaheim needed a break from the refs and this time they were actually getting called. Glad to see that Vancouver started diving before Nashville did (that broke the back of Anaheim who's a gritty team)

They still had a chance to tie it and change the momentum, they never did..I expect game two to be a hell of alot different and game 3 and 4 to be Nashvilles if they start playing hard. Vancouvers arena was fucking dead, it was disgusting the lack of enthusiasm. All of Vancouver the team and the fans are going to get a rude awakening when they arrive in Nashville. 

Luongo wasn't impressive. The breakaway save yes, but that pass down in the slot that got through, Luongo was beat and had no answer. Rinne certainly was the better goalie and could be in this series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Kind of sad having to root for the team that eliminated your team in the playoffs, but fuck it, I have money on the Canucks not winning the Cup and the second round is usually where their season ends.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks, Bruins, Sharks, and Capitals are my predictions, although a Wings win could never shock me. (And I wouldn't be surprised if the Preds won either).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JasonLives said:


> So once again the only thing stopping Vancouver from getting a EASY win is the opponents goalie. The rest of Nashville didnt do much. Way closer then it should have been in the end.
> 
> Good win for the Canucks.


Rinne is gonna end up being a huge problem and Nashville could have easily won that game if they won a damn faceoff or two. They're gonna have to support Rinne's fantastic play, which they should from here on.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Rinne is gonna end up being a huge problem and Nashville could have easily won that game if they won a damn faceoff or two. They're gonna have to support Rinne's fantastic play, which they should from here on.


Yeah if the rest of Nashville gets going they might just take it. No doubt about that.

And the World Cup just started...

Germany Vs. Russia : *2-0*

:lmao

Wow did the Russians look bad. Couldnt do a decent pass to save their lives. Even though they are missing several key players, they have the talent to do way better then this.
Really good game by Germany on the other hand.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> are you kidding me/ they didn't noone up in front of the net...they didn't collapse on anyone in the corners...letang is the biggest disappointment, he was amazing to start the year...then had biggest downfall i have seen...turning pucks over all the time, not getting points, letting guys blow by him, but i guess letang stinking is MAF'S fault also


So trade all the defense you just signed/traded for? No, thus you trade Fleury and sign Vokoun.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> So trade all the defense you just signed/traded for? No, thus you *trade Fleury and sign Vokoun.*


Rofl? are you serious? MAF is the backbone and the heart of the pens. If the pens were any good and actually were competitive then MAF's numbers would reflect that. Vokoun fucking sucks and has never proved himself in the playoffs, or really in the regular season. He shows shades of consistency that desperate teams look for. While Fleury has bumps he can always be relied on during the games that count. 

Pitt's defense has been an issue long before they won the stanley cup. They're all bums. Oprik's breakout year was with Scuderi and Scuderi left a long time ago. Hal gill broke out with the pens, he's gone. Kris Letang has been a washed up offensive defensemen for some time now. Michalek is at the bottom of your top 4. Rest of the guys on the teams engllands alright but they're all bums and are in no way an elite defensive unit. So trading away your elite goaltender is fucking stupid. ok bra. They have two exportable centermens. Malkin's elite but with Crosbys injury we're not too sure if they should. Crosby could turn out to be another Marc Savard now. 

Trading stall is your only option. He's a 3rd line center who thinks he has skills to not have to play a grit game. Tough luck junior you suck, you just had the playoffs to prove your worth and you got outclassed. Trade him to a bottomfeeder like Toronto and you still get a top two defensemen and a prospect. Kunitz is the man. If he had someone akin to his style well. Maybe they'd be round two right now.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pens had one of the top defenses all season (they finished 1st in PK and 6th in GA). How were they bums? I stopped reading after that, btw.

EDIT - I read your whole post now and had a good laugh. You really have no clue what you're talking about. Lol.

Letang washed up? He just finished his 4th season with his best offensive season to date. Lmao. Want another stab at that one?

Vokoun unproven in the playoffs? You realize he's been on mediocre/awful teams his whole career, right? He really only had one bad playoff series as well which was in '07. Would you like another shot at that?

Vokoun unproven in the regular season? Fleury has a save percentage of .911 and 2.55 goals against over the past 3 seasons. Vokoun has a save percentage of .924 and and 2.53 goals against in the same time span. You wan another chance at that?

Dawg, you really need to brush up on your shit.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Pens had one of the top defenses all season (they finished 1st in PK and 6th in GA). How were they bums? I stopped reading after that, btw.
> 
> EDIT - I read your whole post now and had a good laugh. You really have no clue what you're talking about. Lol.
> 
> ...



dawg this isn't baseball. your stupid lil stats mean shit. this is a team game. Fleury has stolen games in the playoffs and a lot in the regular season especially leading up to these playoffs. and that's all you gotta say about that. #1 PK in the league has alot to with the goalie and of course so does GA. PITT has great defensive forwards that carry the slack for their defense. 

If you want a stat that matters it's WINS. Goalies are there to steal WINS. they'res a lot of 1 goal games and games decided on SHOOTOUTS. Vokoun’s won-loss record (79-80-25) is notably worse over the past 3 seasons than his backups (32-22-8). That can’t be a sign of an elite goalie, even if his backups have been relatively good (i.e. Craig Anderson). Don't even have to bring up fleurys, you can go google it and be amazed. They'res a reason why he made it to the Canadian roster at the Olympics. 

I don't really see your argument when Letang is their best defensemen and he's an offensive D. Oprik carries the defensive unit. 

Of course Letang is going to have his best season when everyone else around him is a bum and they give him the puck for his point shot All the time. Letang was marketed to be alot better then this, he's failed buddy. If you're the guy who's there to setup plays with sidney crosby and Malkin on the powerplay then you're going to have a good year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



CCCOLIN said:


> dawg this isn't baseball. your stupid lil stats mean shit. this is a team game. Fleury has stolen games in the playoffs and a lot in the regular season especially leading up to these playoffs. and that's all you gotta say about that. #1 PK in the league has alot to with the goalie and of course so does GA. PITT has great defensive forwards that carry the slack for their defense.
> 
> If you want a stat that matters it's WINS. Goalies are there to steal WINS. they'res a lot of 1 goal games and games decided on SHOOTOUTS. Vokoun’s won-loss record (79-80-25) is notably worse over the past 3 seasons than his backups (32-22-8). That can’t be a sign of an elite goalie, even if his backups have been relatively good (i.e. Craig Anderson). Don't even have to bring up fleurys, you can go google it and be amazed. They'res a reason why he made it to the Canadian roster at the Olympics.
> 
> ...


Stats aren't irrelevant, son. Don't try to downplay them just because Vokoun's got better stats than Fleury. 

Of course PK and GA have much to do with the goalie, but you're the same person that just said this is a team game so which one is it? You can't have it both ways. Team went from 9th to 1st in PK and 20th to 1st in GA. Why? Fleury played fantastic, however, so did the likes of Martin and Michaelk. 

Wins can't even be brought up, brah. Look at the team Fleury has in front of him compared to the team Vokoun has in front of him. It's a completely skewed stat and you know it. Last 3 seasons the Panthers have an average finish position of 13th in the east so no shit Fleury is gonna have more wins when he's got an elite team that's contending for the Cup every year. 

Letang had his breakout season because Gonchar bounced and he needed to take the reigns over at the blue line and he did just that. He's the best offensive defenseman the Pens have because their defense is now defensive heavy with the likes of Orpik, Martin, and Michaelk. Like I said, it's no surprise their defense got ten fold better this year when they switched over their style of defense from last season to this season.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Stats aren't irrelevant, son. Don't try to downplay them just because Vokoun's got better stats than Fleury.
> 
> Of course PK and GA have much to do with the goalie, but you're the same person that just said this is a team game so which one is it? You can't have it both ways. Team went from 9th to 1st in PK and 20th to 1st in GA. Why? Fleury played fantastic, however, so did the likes of Martin and Michaelk.
> 
> ...


i said your stupid lil stats, not mine lawl, but seriously wins for a goalie is the stats you look at. PK and PP stats are important too but don't really mean much once the tempo changes in the playoffs. Just look at Vancouver for an example, (surprisingly) they're still winning but it's one goal games, and one goal games are very ugly wins. 

Martin and Michaelk surprised me and you made me google their stats and while they weren't impressive offensively they were defensively. with a +1 rating in a losing series, i'll give them props. I thought they weren't doing nearly as good. But i still feel like Pittsburgh doesn't have elite defensemen where you trade your goalie first. 

Michaelk in San Jose was a offensive defensemen, but after seeing his stats ever since he left the team he's been on a slump and looks like his role has been revised. that sorta changes a lot, I thought he was an Off D not performing but his role changed. For a 4 milliondollar a year player, he's not performing either. 


At the start of the year Flordia wasn't too bad. Injuries sure hurt him and maybe they got exposed. I guess you have a point, they traded Mccabe and now Ellerby is all they got. I have no idea how they expect to keep a goalie with such a unexpected back end. But I strongly believe Vokoun is no fleury but I guess my first post was pretty exaggerated there but i sitll don't agree with yeah. Vokoun isn't worth the money he wants


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thank god San Jose won tonight, hate both teams in the series but i hate Detroit more.

Pretty pumped to see the Boston/Philly & Vancouver/Nashville games

Who knew both the Predators and the Grizzlies would make it to the 2nd round.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I agree with -Mystery-. Trade MAF. Especially if Crosby is donezo.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Thank god San Jose won tonight, hate both teams in the series but i hate Detroit more.
> 
> Pretty pumped to see the Boston/Philly & Vancouver/Nashville games
> 
> Who knew both the Predators and the Grizzlies would make it to the 2nd round.


I was more shocked seeing the Spurs lose that game. Memphis was hungrier. I love both Nashville and Vancouver teams. But being Vancouver is where I was born and Canucks have been my favorite team since I started watching the NHL I'm pulling for them. I don't think they'll give Van a big challenge but I hope a good series between both


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Norway Vs. Sweden: 5-4

Well thats it for me. Fuck hockey! Cant Detroit or Vancouver lose 4 straight now so we get some DECENT players over there.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



[MDB] said:


> I was more shocked seeing the Spurs lose that game. Memphis was hungrier. I love both Nashville and Vancouver teams. But being Vancouver is where I was born and Canucks have been my favorite team since I started watching the NHL I'm pulling for them. I don't think they'll give Van a big challenge but I hope a good series between both


Im praying for Nashville/San Jose, if i get stuck with Detroit/Vancouver i just might have to kill myself.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I definitely expect Nashville to play hockey tonight. Not that garbage we saw in game 1.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Im praying for Nashville/San Jose, if i get stuck with Detroit/Vancouver i just might have to kill myself.


Suicide pact?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Suicide pact?


You got a deal.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

JON HAMM, scale of 1 to 10, how pleased were you with the destruction of the FLYERZ.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Man, Rinne and Luongo are dueling in this series! I'm loving Nashville/Vancouver so far. I always feel bad for goalies in OT, one of them has to lose...I can't imagine the amount of pressure they must feel.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Am I the only one who thinks that Don Cherry could easily be Scott Steiners dad or something? Seriously. They both like to shout all the time and talk over people, mispronounce words and names, they even look similar. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I have to vent for a second here.. 

The Bruins have been called for a PENALTY 6 out of the 9 playoff games within the last 3 minutes of the 3rd period. 

You don't call penalties unless they are blatant that cost a scoring chance. They just called an ELBOW on Chara in the Philly/Bruins game with 2:34 left. 

NHL officiating is garbage. Total garbage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You're suppose to call a penalty when one occurs, when its the playoffs or not. It annoys me far more when refs don't call penalties in games than when they do, perfect example was the last game of Chicago/Vancouver. The whole game was filled hooks and other penalties and only a total of 3 penalties were call iirc.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You're suppose to call a penalty when one occurs, when its the playoffs or not. It annoys me far more when refs don't call penalties in games than when they do, perfect example was the last game of Chicago/Vancouver. The whole game was filled hooks and other penalties and only a total of 3 penalties were call iirc.


Nah, sometimes you gotta let them just play especially if it's ticky-tacky shit. I didn't see the play in question tonight, but that's just my two cents on calling penalties in the playoffs late or in OT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I didn't see the play either, but he said it was an elbow which usually is never a tick-tack penalty, especially when its done by Chara.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I didn't see the play either, but he said it was an elbow which usually is never a tick-tack penalty, especially when its done by Chara.


Chara is 7'2 on skates, and he kept his arms down when checking the guy. 

The bruins won, in OT, after a video review of A CLEAR GOAL that neither the ref or the goal judge called a goal. It went in, hit the ice behind the goalie, then came out past a pad. And they had to review that. 

That, right there, tells you how bad it is.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver has been notorious for OT's this season. Good game. Nucks on top. Kesler playing like a champion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That was a pretty fun game from what I saw (I only caught the 2nd half since my roomate was watching Baseball), tough break for Nashville.

And Fuck Minnesota for being the one team that doesn't have Ice Girls. State is full of conservative *******.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I can't believe the Caps are collapsing. Tampa is exploiting them. Though, game 2 could have swung either way but I favored them to make a deep run this year. Under the impression that they were more defensive oriented then in the past, of course.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

way to choke caps woooooooo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> way to choke caps woooooooo


love it


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boudreau, Semin, and maybe Green gotta go.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Philly and Detoilet lost tonight. A good day in my book.

Really surprised Caps got swept.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

the caps can win all the regular season games they want, i hope that winter classic banner looks good in the verizon center! 

I said it earlier this year, bruce said the winter classic win was like winning a stanley cup, enjoy it bud because you and your team choked again!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Michel Therrien might be the perfect guy to take over the reigns in Washington. He helped mold the Pens into a Cup team and I think he could do the same in Washington with his defensive minded approach.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hoping Boston and San Jose sweep the two teams I hate.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Im kinda glad I didnt give up on hockey after the Sweden/Norway match.

WOW, this World Cup is great! Teams are so much closer to one another. Amazing games right now with Germany/Finland and Canada/USA. Trying to watch two games at once.
Its like a hockey overdose.

And Canucks to the Conference Finals? Good for them! Dont choke now!

Cant help but like Germany, what a team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I hope the Preds can pull a miracle out.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



lithium8771 said:


> the caps can win all the regular season games they want, i hope that winter classic banner looks good in the verizon center!
> 
> I said it earlier this year, bruce said the winter classic win was like winning a stanley cup, enjoy it bud because you and your team choked again!


What did the Pens do this year again? Bruce never said it was like winning the Stanley Cup. He said it was the biggest win they have had. Unfortunately, that isn't a lie.

It's not choking when you lose to a better team. Barring Bergeron taking out Rolli again, Tampa is winning it all. Too much underrated talent there. I had them as a dark horse at the beginning of the year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Why does the Caps GM want Boudreau back? I know you can't put all the blame on him when guys like Green, Semin, and Backstrom under produce, but you gotta start cleaning house somewhere and that's the logical starting point.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Semin strikes me as being one of the laziest guys in the league.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Why does the Caps GM want Boudreau back? I know you can't put all the blame on him when guys like Green, Semin, and Backstrom under produce, but you gotta start cleaning house somewhere and that's the logical starting point.


None of the fans want Boudreau back. But management has always been dumb as rocks for this team. 

Two of the losses you can kinda pin on the assistants. Game 2, they changed lines as Tampa had the puck, and got an easy game winner. Game 3, the assistants tapped two guys onto the ice right before a PP goal, and we got a too many men penalty.

You add a bad gameplan, lucky bounces, and dumb assistants and you got a sweep.

As far as Semin. If he's lazy, it comes from coaching. He's excellent on both sides of the ice, but isn't physical.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I love Semin. Too much hate surrounding him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Semin hate is justified though. He's a great regular season player, but fails to produce year after year in the playoffs. He only has 9 goals and 13 assists over the last 3 postseasons (30 total games). He's getting paid 6.7 million a year to not show up when his team needs him most. He either needs to take a pay cut to allow the team to make other moves or he needs to be shipped out of town.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> It's not choking when you lose to a better team.


In what world is a 1st place team losing to a 5th place team not choking? Especially getting swept in a 7 game series


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Very pleased with both of the teams in the Eastern Conference Finals, gotta say im pulling for Boston for Thomas & Chara.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

oh man doesnt get better than the caps and flyers getting swept. Two of the better regular season teams...hahahahahahahaha


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> What did the Pens do this year again? Bruce never said it was like winning the Stanley Cup. He said it was the biggest win they have had. Unfortunately, that isn't a lie.
> 
> It's not choking when you lose to a better team. Barring Bergeron taking out Rolli again, Tampa is winning it all. Too much underrated talent there. I had them as a dark horse at the beginning of the year.


the pens didn't have 87 or 71 playing, kinda tough with out those 2 guys. The caps had all their key players in. "This is as close to the Stanley Cup as we've gotten and we're not denying that it was more than just two points." Bruce Boudreau


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> In what world is a 1st place team losing to a 5th place team not choking? Especially getting swept in a 7 game series


There was 4 pts separating the Caps and Tampa. That's two games out of an 82 game season. Give Tampa Rolli for the year, and they probably win the division. Remember how bad their goaltending was for months?

Lithium- you just proved my point. And yea they didn't have Crosby/Malkin, but you got some players because of the cap room it opened(Neal, Kovalev). You had both those guys last year, and lost to the same team we did.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Bruins are in the Eastern Conference Finals. Yeah. The only bad news is that Bergeron is out with a mild concussion and will at least miss a few games.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Wings have made me too angry to discuss hockey.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

At least they won a game, Near.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I suppose, but still despicable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Wings (sorry man)

Pretty sick cut on Kesler's face.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I think I may just have to join the riots in Hockeytown. 

What is a good arch-nemesis for an octopus? I would just throw a bunch of Avalanche memorabilia, but most people forget how much we actually despised them. Hell, I was talking hockey with a supposed Wings fan the other day, and I brought up the Osgood/Roy scrap and he had no idea what I was talking about. 

Yes, Detroit is Hockeytown, but it is also full of a bunch of people who just check the score or only watch The Wings when they are in the playoffs (well, 20 consecutive years is quite a stretch, but you get my point). And if you are too young to know wtf I am rambling on about, I forgive you. 

I still have Vladimir Konstantinov patches to have the local shop sew on every new jersey I get. 

Luckily I am still in Michigan for Easter Vacation, so I was able to take a picture of my Yzerman jersey with the patch and my Red Wings room that I grew up in. 

















Oh well, France VS USA is on. I am really glad Canada beat the US last night.

Canada
Sweden
USA

Are my top 3, respectively.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Instead of being mad that the Wings will lose, instead celebrate for the GREAT career of one Niclas Lidstrom. Since this might be his last. But of course you never know with the guy. He can probably play until his 50 and be better then most defensemen in the league.

I say the Top 5 teams in the World Cup right now are :

1. Canada - They have everything to win it.
2. Czech Republic - On the same level as their last World Cup.
3. Russia - Havent impressed so far but with the addition of Ovechkin I think they can step it up.
4. Finland - Really good team this year. 
5. Sweden - Major potential but needs 1-2 more stars to go for the Gold

But with this years World Cup its closer then ever. The bigger nations dont have that big advantage against smaller nations as they used to have.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Even though I despise the Red Wings I actually felt pretty honored I got to see Lidstrom play this year (and scored the game winning if I recall correctly) at the one game I actually got to go too, guy is a legend.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You can't dislike an organization with the build up of players like Helm, Datsyuk, Zetterberg, Lidstrom, Franzen and the list goes on. Those are players that you just love seeing because of the skill, or the hardworking, or the playoff-clutchness (Although not sure what Franzen is doing this year...). The one exception is Bertuzzi. I Just can't really like him anymore, I honestly tried lol.

But agreed. What Lidstrom has done this year at his age is amazing. Hope he plays a couple more years.

And lastly, to the post that Near made? I don't know how you can call yourself a Red Wings fan and not know about the Roy/ Osgood scrap. That's a lil' embarrassing. Like holy fuck, any real hockey fan knows about that fight. But loved the bit you talked about with Vladimir Konstantinov patches.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> You can't dislike an organization with the build up of players like Helm, Datsyuk, Zetterberg, Lidstrom, Franzen and the list goes on. Those are players that you just love seeing because of the skill, or the hardworking, or the playoff-clutchness (Although not sure what Franzen is doing this year...). The one exception is Bertuzzi. I Just can't really like him anymore, I honestly tried lol.
> 
> But agreed. What Lidstrom has done this year at his age is amazing. Hope he plays a couple more years.
> 
> And lastly, to the post that Near made? I don't know how you can call yourself a Red Wings fan and not know about the Roy/ Osgood scrap. That's a lil' embarrassing. Like holy fuck, any real hockey fan knows about that fight. But loved the bit you talked about with Vladimir Konstantinov patches.



No, no. I know about the fight, some guy I was talking to who claimed his love for the Wings didn't know anything about it.

And as far as Nicklas Lidström goes, he has been my favourite Wings players for years; even when Yzerman was on the team. I have met him on several occasions and have several personally signed items of his. Hell, Chelios played until what, 46? Lidström is 41 and I agree, he could probably play until close to 50, if he wanted to. I have to admit, I did cry when he finally got his first hat-trick this year.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Near™;9692401 said:


> No, no. I know about the fight, some guy I was talking to who claimed his love for the Wings didn't know anything about it.



haha, sorry. I knew that's what you meant.

I guess I just didn't make that clear in my post, but yeah I wasn't talking about you. I was talking about the other guy, I was just referring to your post lol.




Near™;9692401 said:


> And as far as Nicklas Lidström goes, he has been my favourite Wings players for years; even when Yzerman was on the team. I have met him on several occasions and have several personally signed items of his. Hell, Chelios played until what, 46? Lidström is 41 and I agree, he could probably play until close to 50, if he wanted to. I have to admit, I did cry when he finally got his first hat-trick this year.


The hat trick this year was a great story. Can't believe it's taken him that long.

And I think Chelios was 48, was he not? Could be wrong though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> You can't dislike an organization with the build up of players like Helm, Datsyuk, Zetterberg, Lidstrom, Franzen and the list goes on. Those are players that you just love seeing because of the skill, or the hardworking, or the playoff-clutchness (Although not sure what Franzen is doing this year...). The one exception is Bertuzzi. I Just can't really like him anymore, I honestly tried lol.


Yeah I can and its quite easy. I don't like anyone on the team aside from Lidstrom and Datsyuk (who is class) even though the other guys you listed are all pretty talented too (well Helm is still young but he seems solid), especially Todd "Douchebag" Bertuzzi. The Red Wings are a Hockey Dynasty and I want to see them fail since they are good every year. Same concept as my wanting to see the Yankee's fail every year since they are the premier team in baseball. Plus they are a divisional rival of my hometown team the Blackhawks.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah I can and its quite easy. I don't like anyone on the team aside from Lidstrom and Datsyuk (who is class) even though the other guys you listed are all pretty talented too (well Helm is still young but he seems solid), especially Todd "Douchebag" Bertuzzi. The Red Wings are a Hockey Dynasty and I want to see them fail since they are good every year. Same concept as my wanting to see the Yankee's fail every year since they are the premier team in baseball. Plus they are a divisional rival of my hometown team the Blackhawks.


That is the best and most logical hate post I have seen in a while. I feel the same way about the majority of dynasty types. 

I loved seeing the Lakers go 0-4, I desperately want the Heat to get their ass handed to them by the Bulls if they make it past the Celtics.

I hate the Yankees, I hate the Patriots. I could go on and on, but my point is we are pretty much on the same page as far as thought pattern.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Yeah I can and its quite easy. I don't like anyone on the team aside from Lidstrom and Datsyuk (who is class) even though the other guys you listed are all pretty talented too (well Helm is still young but he seems solid), especially Todd "Douchebag" Bertuzzi. The Red Wings are a Hockey Dynasty and I want to see them fail since they are good every year. Same concept as my wanting to see the Yankee's fail every year since they are the premier team in baseball. Plus they are a divisional rival of my hometown team the Blackhawks.


Although I see your point, I'll have to disagree. I agree that dynasties suck, but most dynasties like the Yankees are only a dynasty because they spend and spend until they have a good team. I respect the fact that Detroit have created their team with great draft picks, especially wildcards picks Datsyuk (at 171) and Zetterberg (210/211?). They find players that don't do so well on other teams, and give them roles that they can excel at (Patrick Eaves for example). And they've succeed without having outstanding goaltending like some teams need to succeed (Only exception was Hasek). 

Although I can't disagree with the fact that they are your team's divisional rivals. That's a perfectly good reason not to like them lol.

EDIT- 2 Quick goals for Detroit! 2-1!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So ... the Red Wings ... yeah ... :side:


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

RED WINGS.

I am going to get smashed now.



StraightEdge said:


> Although I see your point, I'll have to disagree. I agree that dynasties suck, but most dynasties like the Yankees are only a dynasty because they spend and spend until they have a good team. I respect the fact that Detroit have created their team with great draft picks, especially wildcards picks Datsyuk (at 171) and Zetterberg (210/211?). They find players that don't do so well on other teams, and give them roles that they can excel at (Patrick Eaves for example). And they've succeed without having outstanding goaltending like some teams need to succeed (Only exception was Hasek).
> 
> Although I can't disagree with the fact that they are your team's divisional rivals. That's a perfectly good reason not to like them lol.
> 
> EDIT- 2 Quick goals for Detroit! 2-1!!


You realize there isn't a salary cap in Baseball. The NHL, NBA and NFL all have salary caps. So the Yankees bought their dynasty, but even if they were terrible they would still have a large fan base due to history.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If Detroit wins this seriea i will actually be pulling for them in the next round, thats how much i fucking hate Vancouver this year.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Near™ said:


> You realize there isn't a salary cap in Baseball. The NHL, NBA and NFL all have salary caps. So the Yankees bought their dynasty, but even if they were terrible they would still have a large fan base due to history.


Yeah I do realize that lol, but that's my point though. A lot of sports fans including myself hate them because they just spend money to win because of their larger budget where as the Red Wings don't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I definately can respect what the Red Wings organization has done in the Salary Cap era of the NHL, they're a hell of a team. Also forgot to give Howard props in my complaint post. He's a good netminder. Still want to see them lose.

Anyways it looks like i'm pulling for the whoever the Eastern Conference winner is this year. Have a feeling San Jose are gonna choke in Game 7 and don't really want to see Vancouver or Detroit win the cup again.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Amazing game between Canada and Russia.

Well done Russia. Play like shit threw the group stage, face Canada in the Quarterfinal and then beat them.
Ovechkin sucks so far btw.

Expect Russia Vs. Czech Republic in the Finals

Sweden Vs. Finland for the Bronze.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

San Jose better win tonight, that is all. Damn fucking Red Wings.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Agree with JM.

P.S. JM ban Whake or have him murdered. I don't live in Canada or else i'd do it myself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I've been away the last 11 days so I'm behind on his current events...

from rants it appears that he is leaving the forum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

NOT SOON ENOUGH. HE SHOULD BE DEAD!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

2-0. Nice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

As much as I dislike the Red Wings, I would not count them out yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No one should count them out really. Anything can happen.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sharks in 6
Lightning in 7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Red Wings out. Bout freaking time. 

Rooting for a Sharks/Lightning final now.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hope for Tampa Bay/Vancouver in the Finals.


SWEDEN IN THE WORLD CUP FINALS!!!! FUCK YEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHH! Cant believe this "weak" squad has made it this far.

Patrik Berglund and Victor Fasth <3 ( Not in a gay way of course )


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Sharks and Bruins in 6.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm hoping for Bruins/Canucks in the finals, with the Bruins winning it all, but if the Lightning beat the Bruins I would not be mad at all, because I'm a BIG Martin St. Louis fan.

Bruins in 6
Canuck in 7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fuck the Bruins.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Mikael Granlund, remember that name. He is the new Saku Koivu, only 19 years of age.

Has had a great World Cup, and now pulls of the Zorro against Russia!

It might just be the best goal in the history of the World Cup. The goal has been done before but to pull it off right then and there. Amazing.

If im not mistaken he was drafted by the Minnesota Wild a year ago. Wished he was Swede 

EDIT:






Looks like we are gonna get a dream final, Sweden Vs. Finland. Awesome!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

why all the bruins hate JM?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Just the teams I dislike the most. Same goes for the Red Wings and Senators.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rest in Peace Derek Boogaard. Very tragic news, he was way too young.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What happened?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

All I know is that he was found dead in his apartment. Nothing further that I've read.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

RIP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tampa ftw tonight, plz?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hoping for a San Jose/Boston finals.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> Hoping for a San Jose/Boston finals.


I second that notion. Joe Thornton vs his old club. Drama written all around it. Plus, if the Bruins do get passed the Lighting, the Sharks are a better match up for them than the Canucks would be for them.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ugh awful way to end the hockey season. Let Finland score 5 goals in the last period. 

Oh well, we had eight guys born in the 90s. Young team and those young guys will learn and grow from this. We will continue to be in the very top for years to come.
Still a GREAT tournament from the guys. Nobody thought they would be able to get this far. 

Congratulations Finland! The hockeyseason is over for me.

If I had to chose one NHL team to win the Cup, it has to be the Canucks. Good luck there!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You are just saying that because of a certain pair of Swedish Twins.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hoping for a Lightning/Canucks final with Tampa winning.

Big fan of Stamkos & Lecavalier so I wouldn't mind them winning again plus YZERMAN.

Just hoping the Canucks win so I don't have to see Sharks in the finals no one who eliminates my Wings two years in a row gets to have a shot at the Stanley Cup imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'd be okay with the Sharks winning, or preferably Tampa Bay. Don't want to see Vancouver win and I am fairly indifferent about Boston. Tim Thomas has been ownage this year though.

That being said I think Vancouver will win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lets go Canucks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I like the "story" that would be involved if Thornton was able to win his stanley cup over the Bruins (the team that traded him) but seeing the Bruins in the cup finally with the chance of winning the cup will make me far too nervous I think. I know far too many Bruins fans that I wouldn't hear the end of it from. Pretty much a worst case scenario for me as far as sports are concerned.


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*










http://mit.zenfs.com/206/2011/05/PlayoffOvechtrick.jpg


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston getting Seguin for Kessel is looking like a better and better deal each day for the Bruins.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> You are just saying that because of a certain pair of Swedish Twins.


Hey, im only cheering for Vancouver to win the Stanley Cup because Jannik Hansen is on the team, and he would become the first Dane in the finals=)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nucks embarrassed the Sharks tonight


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I can deal with anyone winning but the Canucks. I will never hear the end of it from any of my friends/cousins/and basically anyone in BC.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Damn these announcers are so damn biased in favor of Vancouver, and most of the pundits as well. My guess is that these people are so desperate for a championship for a Canadian team. I can understand that, but being a biased announcer is annoying. People are saying how the Shark embarrassed themselves last night with their actions. What about Vancouver? One of their guys completely lured Marleau into a fight -- as if he was the goon of the team.

I think the Sharks can come back. Vancouver has blown a 3-0 lead before, so why not?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Damn these announcers are so damn biased in favor of Vancouver, and most of the pundits as well. My guess is that these people are so desperate for a championship for a Canadian team. I can understand that, but being a biased announcer is annoying. People are saying how the Shark embarrassed themselves last night with their actions. What about Vancouver? One of their guys completely lured Marleau into a fight -- as if he was the goon of the team.
> 
> I think the Sharks can come back. Vancouver has blown a 3-0 lead before, so why not?


Canucks games are broadcast of the CANADIAN Broadcasting Corporation. Last time I checked, the Canucks were a Canadian team. And last time I checked, the Canucks were the only Canadian team left in the playoffs. Of course they're going to be hyped by CBC. I don't know if you're American or not, but surely Versus can't be that biased towards the Nucks seeing as how they're facing a top American team.

And if you think the Canucks announcers are bad, you need to listen to some other games around the league because the Pens, Devils, and Avs are a million times worse.

And lured Marleau into a fight? You act as if Bieksa performed magic on him. It was Marleau's choice as to whether or not he wanted to drop the gloves, he didn't have to, he chose to and lost. A former Captain should know better than getting "lured" into a fight.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's official....the Atlanta Thrashers are moving to Winnipeg.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



METTY said:


> It's official....the Atlanta Thrashers are moving to Winnipeg.


Re-alignment should be interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This likely means The Wild will now be the worst team in another (Central most likely) conference, although that would mean i'd get to watch more Blackhawks games . 

Wonder if Columbus, Nashville or Dallas will become an Eastern Conference team now.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> This likely means The Wild will now be the worst team in another (Central most likely) conference, although that would mean i'd get to watch more Blackhawks games .
> 
> Wonder if Columbus, Nashville or Dallas will become an Eastern Conference team now.


I heard it's between Detroit and Columbus for who is moving.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Ahh, I heard something a few weeks ago about Dallas wanting to change divisions for whatever reason thought they might be a canadate. Not a big deal to me though either way.

Dustin Byfuglien must be happy though, Winnepeg is only about an hour and a 1/2 away from his hometown.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It will be interesting to see how the divisions change. It would be too weird if Detroit were to move, and even if they did, I'm not sure that could be the only one that does move because it would be odd for them to move to the Southeast Division.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

As a Leaf fan having Detroit in the East would suck on all kinds of levels.

Having the Jets back will be awesome though (as far as I know it's still not official).


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Does Offsides not apply to Tampa Bay? NHL officiating, its magic. Literally. You never see it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yes, Tampa. 2 more wins plz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

NHL officiating is complete FUCKING garbage. 

They are so terrible i cannot expres how much rage I have against it. There is NO apologies by either the league OR the refs themselves like in NFL, NBA and MLB. 

Look at the last game, Bruins Vs. Tampa. Now I admit I'm a bruins fan, and yes they lost (they played terrible and deserved to lose) but I'm going to cite MULTIPLE FUCKING ISSUES with this piss poor garbage. 

#1. Goaltender Interference against Tampa Bay. That was utter bullshit. Terrible penalty.
#2. Non call on Tampa Bay for too many on the ice at 10:51 of the first period.
#3. Dive call on Downie. Downie is POS, but he didn't dive. 
#4. 8 missed OFFSIDES calls resulting in 1 Bruins goal and 2 tampa bay goals. How the FUCK do you miss OFFSIDES. The other missed offsides calls were the result of the the league allowing 2 line passes since the lockout. I cannot stand that rule. You cannot allow passing that long AND ignore OFFSIDES at the same damn time. 

I think what has really aggravated me to the point of no return was when the Bruins won game two against Philly and the OT goal that was CLEARLY in had to be reviewed. 
Rant Over.
Series is not over. 
Let's go bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Damn Bruins. Pisses me right off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

i'm pretty sure Boston will have a meltdown in tampa JM, anyway these tampa/bruins games have be great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I sure hope so! 

They have been great that's for sure. I just can't stand Boston so ya. And they were pretty badly outplayed in this game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

time for the Canucks to end this tonight.

SCORES!!! 2-2 going to overtime


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What a vey very strange ending in Vancouver tonight...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What a fucking game


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'm looking forward to the Vancouver/Tampa final.

MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Was really tired last night so fell asleep during the game. Fucking Vancouver. 

Don't think they'll be stopped in the Finals either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This is awful. Boston is one win away from me being forced to cheer for Vancouver in the cup finals. No one should ever be forced to cheer for a team with the Sedin sisters .


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Words can't even describe my happiness. Been waiting for this my whole life. Only four more wins.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Was really tired last night so fell asleep during the game. Fucking Vancouver.
> 
> Don't think they'll be stopped in the Finals either.



I agree, they just look too damn good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Words can't even describe my happiness. Been waiting for this my whole life. Only four more wins.


Hope they get swept, but don't see it happening.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Are you rooting for Boston over Vancouver Queeny ham sandwich?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah if it comes down to that but i'm not sure Boston has the offense to beat the Canfucks. Luongo has been playing really great since they wrapped things up with Chicago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh for shame McQueen 

Boston is the team I'd want to win the cup least. Only other teams that compare are Ottawa and Detroit. The CESSPOOLS (sp?) of the NHL as Pyro would say.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I don't really pay as much attention to the Eastern Conference so they don't bother me, I understand your dislike for them though seeing as i'm forced to mostly watch Wild games its similar to my dislike for the Canfucks. Tim Thomas has been a fucking boss netminder this year though. Still i'd prefer TB to win the series. I think they have a slightly better chance of beating The Canfucks.

Nothing is worse than Detoilet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah fair enough. Lets just hope Tampa comes back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My cousin would be happy if they did, she lives somewhere in the Tampa area.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I have an aunt that lives in the Tampa area, don't think she gives them 4 seconds of attention a year though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hockey ain't for old ladies.


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I want Tampa, only because they'd be easier for Vancouver. I really hope the Canucks can rid the President's Trophy Winner curse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston lost Mercer, expected you to be posting posts of joy by now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hahaha, I was at the bar last night trolling Boston fans. Ashamed to live in the same city as Boston fans. 

Great win for Tampa though. Martin "THE SAINT" Louis's goal was an awesome play.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Was also at the bar and was only half watching but that was a fun game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah they had a few games going that I was watching. Gotta love nice sports bars where you can watch 4 or 5 games at once.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Really hoping that Vancouver can finally win a Stanley Cup this year, can't wait for game 1


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I have a feeling that the lightning are gonna win game 7.

Martin St. Louis will have a big game i can feel it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



wwetnashow said:


> I want Tampa, only because they'd be easier for Vancouver. I really hope the Canucks can rid the President's Trophy Winner curse.


Easier for 7uongo? Tampa can keep up with Van's firepower.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tampa please don't let me down tonight.


----------



## Ufried Erwha (May 27, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Can't see other team giving Canucks much competition. Timmy T would have to steal it or Tampa's snipers would have to all get really hot. Canucks should win in 5.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

What the hell? I thought this was suppose to be a high scoring game!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wish this game was about 5-0 Tampa right now.

Edit: *FUCK.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This game has been great. Merce go check the chatbox, I was thinking of you when they scored that goal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I am not pleased. 

Martin "The Saint" Louis, I need you here. Please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Would prefer a Bolts win too but won't be mad either way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

This is a sad sad day.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

^ownt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

JM on a scale of 1 to 10 how mad are you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

A lot lower than I'll be if they win the cup.


----------



## Ufried Erwha (May 27, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks in 5. The Canucks are truly the best team in the NHL. No team can compete with their overall depth at D and forward. In addition, Roberto Loungo is an alright goalie.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Not scared of Boston at all. Most of their scoring comes at 5 on 5, and the Nucks are one of the best even strength teams in the league. Vancouver owns Boston at special teams too. Vancouver has better top end forwards and arguably bottom 6 forwards as well. And the depth on D is not even comparable imo. The only edge I see the Bruins having is in net, but even then, Luongo is no slouch and has really found his groove after game 5 of the Chicago series.

Nucks in 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston in 6. Waiting for another Vancouver collapse is one of my favorite parts of the year, especially when all the fans get mad that they lost when most of them were only bandwagoning.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Awesome.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Even if the Bruins don't win the Cup, just getting back to the Finals is a big deal here in New England. Now winning the Cup will just be icing on the cake. And just not to be a bias Bruins fan, I would be shocked if the Canucks didn't win the Cup. They are the better team and they should win it in 6 or 7 games. The Bruins do have a shot, especially if they get the Power Play going, but I think the Canucks will take home the cup. But I'm still rooting for my Bruins to take home their first Stanley Cup in nearly 40 years. But either way, it's going to be a good hard fought fun series between the two teams.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

My completely impartial opinion on this match-up is that the Canucks are simply a better team. I'm clearly a massive Canucks mark, but I will be surprised if Boston pulls a win out of their ass here. Not that I don't have a genuine respect for the Bruins and their team, the Canucks are simply deeper and a better squad. Canucks in 6.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks maybe a better team, but Boston will win the series. This year, Tim Thomas = best goalie in the league and Sedins seem to disappear when people get physical with them, which Boston is all about.

GO BRUINS!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Mothercanuckers plz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

No thanks (but they'll probably win)


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Cannucks all the way! Don't care how many games it takes, although I'd say 5.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=6610414


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So in Canada they sing along with O Canada?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canadians have nothing else to be proud about other than Hockey so why not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

McQueen don't make me dislike you anymore than I already do for cheering for the Bruins.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL Sorry.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Too many stupid penalties so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It would be nice if the Sedin sisters could put together a goal or two here.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Holy shit special teams getting worked tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It is sad to watch Boston's powerplay. Hopefully they win this game and take an early advantage over the Canucks because no other team has so far.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins lose thanks to a missed offsides call. More NHL officiating garbage. They're fucking terrible beyond belief. 12 penalty calls then 0 in the 3rd? WTF?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's hard to be happy that the team I wanted to win won when Raffi Torres scores the winning goal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Raffi Torres is a fucking punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thomas played a perfect game for 59:42 and then lets one by.  I don't blame this game on him at all though. Not scoring on a 5 on 3 or at least the following 5 on 4 is unacceptable.

And that Vancouver goal is now known as the Vancouver Screwjob in my town. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bostons powerplay is hilariously bad, i mean 0-6 in this game and for the entire playoffs they are 5-67.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



SP103 said:


> Bruins lose thanks to a missed offsides call. More NHL officiating garbage. They're fucking terrible beyond belief. 12 penalty calls then 0 in the 3rd? WTF?


Most inconsistent refs on the planet.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's going to be a shame when we can consider Raffi Torres and Kevin Bieksa as 'Champions.'

Naturally the one time the refs or linesmen miss a call, it led to the goal. But they did a good job otherwise I thought.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's time for Julien to take Recchi of the Power play and limit his ice time. He hasn't been productive at all and he is starting to show his age. I would still keep him in the lineup because of his experience but it's time to cut his ice time. As for Game 1, the Bruins blew a opportunity to win that game. It's the best chance you had to take a game from the Canucks on the road. That really was the best game they could have played against the Canucks. The Bruins need to get the first goal and they need to get a power play goal or two to win tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thank you Canucks.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

BURROWS

The Bruins are fucked.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Milan Lucic aint taking no shit tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I hope the rest of the games are like tonight. And hope someone cleans Burrows clock.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I hope the rest of the games are like tonight. And hope someone cleans Burrows clock.


This.

Didn't see the hit on Horton but I heard it was dirty. If I were Vancouver I wouldn't wanna fuck with Boston. Lucic will fuck their shit up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I hope Chara fucks someone up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I only caught the last period but :lmao at Vancouver tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I. AM. MAD.

This is terrible. Wow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

In a completely unrelated comment, Barry Melrose looks like the guy that runs the liquor store down the street from me.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That was embarrassing for Vancouver...

But on the Rome hit, it was clean. Maybe a little late, but even then he was just finishing his check.. Horton shouldn't have watched his pass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> That was embarrassing for Vancouver...
> 
> But on the Rome hit, it was clean. Maybe a little late, but even then he was just finishing his check.. Horton shouldn't have watched his pass.


That shit was all elbow, right to Horton's face dude.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Brye said:


> That shit was all elbow, right to Horton's face dude.


That was not an elbow. Elbow comes up after the hit. It's a thing called follow through. It was a hit to the head, but there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

On the positive side, we can win in Vancouver now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

There's nothing wrong with hits to the head is what you're saying? To be clear.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> That was not an elbow. Elbow comes up after the hit. It's a thing called follow through. It was a hit to the head, but there's nothing wrong with that.


There's plenty wrong with a hit to the head, and that was clearly dirty. That guy getting suspended really means nothing though.

What does matter however is this is the third Bruin to recently be fucked up by a dirty hit. Savard still isn't the same and Bergeron recently too.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

According to NHL rules, as long as it's not a Blindside hits, hits to the head are legal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rome has been suspended for the rest of the Playoffs. 

The hit was EXTREMELY late, blindsided and cheap. I wouldn't say it was an attempt to injure as the concussion most likely occured when Horton's head hit the ice. 

The Canucks has been a taunting, dirty team this entire series. Biting, taunting is the MO and the bruins threw it all back in their face last night. The best part was Shawn Thornton back in the lineup who literally just barked at the Canucks bench looking for a fight the entire game. Of Course, nobody wanted to answer the bell. 

Canuck fans have been so vocal they we're going to win this in 4, but they just got a brutal awakening that the Bruins are in the finals for a reason.. And not because "The eastern conference is weak".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> According to NHL rules, as long as it's not a Blindside hits, hits to the head are legal.


Rule 48 - Illegal Check to the Head
48.1 Illegal Check to the Head –* A lateral* or blind side hit to an opponent where the head is targeted and/or the principal point of contact is not permitted.

You can't target the head. Period. Rule 48 personified last night by Rome.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

4 games? That's bullshit. The hit was late and a suspension was going to happen, but 4 games? That's the rest of the playoffs.

Oh well, the Canucks are winning this in 5 anyways so it doesn't matter. Have fun with your only victory of the series.

And I wonder what Claude Julien has to say about his players doing the same thing he was criticizing Lapierre of doing. 

Oh and I love how Thomas can hit a player, but a skater can't hit Thomas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Rome deserves his suspension, I didn't see it until today but that was a fucking cheap hit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> 4 games? That's bullshit. The hit was late and a suspension was going to happen, but 4 games? That's the rest of the playoffs.
> 
> Oh well, the Canucks are winning this in 5 anyways so it doesn't matter. Have fun with your only victory of the series.
> 
> ...


Thomas can make a hockey play like a check if he wishes to and if Thomas isn't in the crease or trapezoid he can be hit too. 

I thought the canucks were going to sweep? What happened? Bruins hockey happened. Canucks do the stupidest thing they could ever possibly do by taunting, biting and injuring Bruins players. That's why the bruins are back in this series. Don't think for a moment that cup is yours. Canuck fans are so damn cocky it's unbelievable. You haven't won in 40 years! We haven't won in 38. Second item: You're talking to BOSTON fans, who have seen teams go down 0-3 in playoffs and come back and win when it NEVER happened before (Boston Red Sox 2004). 

YOUR player knocked OUR player out for the duration of the series most likely, therefore YOUR player is out of the rest of the series. Pretty simple.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



SP103 said:


> Thomas can make a hockey play like a check if he wishes to and if Thomas isn't in the crease or trapezoid he can be hit too.
> 
> I thought the canucks were going to sweep? What happened? Bruins hockey happened. Canucks do the stupidest thing they could ever possibly do by taunting, biting and injuring Bruins players. That's why the bruins are back in this series. Don't think for a moment that cup is yours. Canuck fans are so damn cocky it's unbelievable. You haven't won in 40 years! We haven't won in 38. Second item: You're talking to BOSTON fans, who have seen teams go down 0-3 in playoffs and come back and win when it NEVER happened before (Boston Red Sox 2004).
> 
> YOUR player knocked OUR player out for the duration of the series most likely, therefore YOUR player is out of the rest of the series. Pretty simple.


No one said the Canucks were going to sweep. 

Oh my, we pissed off the big bad bruins. What shall we do? The Canucks have yet to play their best in the Stanley Cup Finals. Not even close to our best. We won two games with our mediocre play. We've already seen Boston's best last night, or close to it at least. Even if you win another game, it's not going to be a blowout so don't get ahead of yourself. We've seen blow outs in the playoffs before; you scored 8.Good job. Too bad Cups are won with the number of wins you have, not goal differential.

Yeah, I'm talking to a Boston fan. The same fans that got to see their team choke a 3-0 series lead as well as a 3-0 lead in game 7 last year. :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I wouldn't laugh at anybody about choking Alim, Your team has been doing it there entire existence.

I would laugh a bittersweet laugh if somehow the Bruins win.

In other news, The Flyers have acquired the rights to Bryzgalov. Expect a Jeff Carter trade in the coming days most likely.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> No one said the Canucks were going to sweep.
> 
> Oh my, we pissed off the big bad bruins. What shall we do? The Canucks have yet to play their best in the Stanley Cup Finals. Not even close to our best. We won two games with our mediocre play. We've already seen Boston's best last night, or close to it at least. Even if you win another game, it's not going to be a blowout so don't get ahead of yourself. We've seen blow outs in the playoffs before; you scored 8.Good job. Too bad Cups are won with the number of wins you have, not goal differential.
> 
> Yeah, I'm talking to a Boston fan. The same fans that got to see their team choke a 3-0 series lead as well as a 3-0 lead in game 7 last year. :lmao


Didn't the Canucks choke away a 3-0 series lead this year and then needed overtime to just win the series, and all of this against an 8 seed?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

As for the Rome hit on Horton, while it was clearly a late hit, I don't think it was a dirty hit. I don't think that Rome is dirty player, Also, I was surprised that he got 4 games. I thought it would be 2 games. But because of the injury to Horton, the NHL thought fit to suspended him for the rest of the series. The Canucks will be fine without Rome. He is third-pairing defensemen on the Canucks and his possible replacement Ballard is a upgrade over him. Horton has been the Bruins best forward during the playoffs and his lost is bigger. It's going to be a good Game 4 tonight in Boston.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Didn't the Canucks choke away a 3-0 series lead this year and then needed overtime to just win the series, and all of this against an 8 seed?


Yes, but we still won the series. The Bruins were a part of the biggest collapse in modern professional sports history.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Bruins collapse has nothing to do with this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

It's just banter between fans of competing sports teams. Haven't we all learned to disregard?


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



SP103 said:


> Rule 48 - Illegal Check to the Head
> 48.1 Illegal Check to the Head –* A lateral* or blind side hit to an opponent where the head is targeted and/or the principal point of contact is not permitted.
> 
> You can't target the head. Period. Rule 48 personified last night by Rome.


Want to read your post again? According to Rule 48, hits to the heat are illegal when it is a blindside or lateral. This Rome hit was neither. Idiot.


This Rome did not deserve a 4 game suspension. I would have been fine with a game, but it really didn't deserve more than 2 minutes. It was late, so it was interference. That was it. The only reason why Horton got so hurt was because he wasn't paying attention, got hit and his head hit the ice hard. Not because of the impact of the hit.

Lastly, That Thomas hit was friggen awesome. No matter who you're cheering for.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins get it done 3-2 in overtime


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



StraightEdge said:


> Want to read your post again? According to Rule 48, hits to the heat are illegal when it is a blindside or lateral. This Rome hit was neither. Idiot.
> 
> 
> This Rome did not deserve a 4 game suspension. I would have been fine with a game, but it really didn't deserve more than 2 minutes. It was late, so it was interference. That was it. The only reason why Horton got so hurt was because he wasn't paying attention, got hit and his head hit the ice hard. Not because of the impact of the hit.
> ...


Calm down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Was a completely blindsided hit, no chance Horton could have seen him in time to react before the hit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



> NHL will implement a new rule prohibiting "a lateral, back-pressure or blind-side hit to an opponent where the head is targeted and/or the principal point of contact."


That's actually what the rule is. It was a back pressure hit and you could argue it was blind side. Really not sure why people are arguing about this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Randy Horton should've RKO'd that motherfucker.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> Calm down.


I ensure you, I am very calm lol. Just stating facts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Not really, because you're wrong. Explain how it wasn't a back pressure hit to the thread at the very least.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> Not really, because you're wrong. Explain how it wasn't a back pressure hit to the thread at the very least.


Only reason why it might look like a Blindside hit is because you see Horton not looking at Rome because he's admiring his pass, and that's when Rome delivers the hit. Before the hit is thrown, Horton's body is pretty almost perfectly (But not quite) lined up with Rome, therefore it's not a blindside. I won't blame you if you don't agree with me, but that's how I saw it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I didn't ask you to explain how it's not a blind side hit. How is it not a back pressure hit to the head? Also not allowed.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



John 'The Great' Mercer said:


> I didn't ask you to explain how it's not a blind side hit. How is it not a back pressure hit to the head? Also not allowed.


Because Rome didn't come from behind to hit Horton. Rome is in front of Horton for a while, before the hit was thrown and therefore is a "Back Pressure" hit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Back pressure has to do with the fact that the Bruins were skating up the ice full speed not whether Rome was in front or behind him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> 4 games? That's bullshit. The hit was late and a suspension was going to happen, but 4 games? That's the rest of the playoffs.
> 
> Oh well,* the Canucks are winning this in 5 anyways so it doesn't matter.* Have fun with your only victory of the series.
> 
> ...


I hate when fans underestimate their team's opponents and act as if their team has already won. The biggest reason I hate the Canucks and their fans.

Hopefully Boston gets some more goals in the third and makes it another blowout performance.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Between game 3, and so far this game, the Canucks have been outscored 11-1. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

4-0!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Oh well, the Canucks are winning this in 5 anyways so it doesn't matter. Have fun with your only victory of the series.


Bet you $10,000 that it goes past game 5.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Oh well, the Canucks are winning this in 5 anyways so it doesn't matter. Have fun with your only victory of the series.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

CANUCKS ARE UNBEATABLE GUIZ.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Game has been fun


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tim Thomas is extremely fun to watch. Enjoyed watching him start a fight with that ****** Burrows.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thomas is the fucking man, nuff said.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Yes, but we still won the series. The Bruins were a part of the biggest collapse in modern professional sports history.


You're amongst like 7 other teams to ever blow a 3-0 series lead in NHL history and the Bruins are amongst like 4 teams to actually lose the series. Any way you try to spin it, you still amongst terrible history.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tim Thomas with 78 saves the last two games. Guy is a fucking animal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks in 5. Wait I thought it was Canucks in 4? Before the series started it was "Don't play the games it's so ridiculous Canucks will win". 

The Canucks can't score, Goal tending is shaky and the Canucks continue to play bizarrely stupid hockey (See Burrows slashing Thomas's Stick on a 4:00 PP). 

Keep playing like this Vancouver, and hand us the cup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

You guys should have made sig bets. 

I'm pretty sure Alim would have agreed to just about anything.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Boston really is playing great just as much as Vancouver is playing terrible which equals disaster for the Canucks. With Horton getting injured you better believe the Bruins are going to be playing even more inspired hockey from here on out too. Really DO NOT want the Bruins to win this but everything is in their favor right now. FUCK. 

Really in a tough place as I really don't want all these arrogant Canuckerfucker fans to get a cup either.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I'll take Bruins fans over Canucks fans any day of the week.

Plus Vancouver is a big time Detroit rival so fuck them.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thomas may be good but guy is just a big bully. After game interview giving such half-assed answer for why he gave Burrows such a cheap shot. Both teams are playing super dirty, but c'mon your already up by four, unnecessary. This series is going to seventh game I'm pretty positive. Fan of either, you've got to agree this is a heated set of games & is quite unpredictable. Never would of predicted a blowout 8-1 Bruins victory in Game 3!  Luongo has had a history of slumping in the middle, so I'm praying he suits it back in up Vancouver and we take the cup. Crossing my fingers for us to pick up two straight, but with the was Boston has being throwing their weight, dirty or not, has more than evened the playing field. Only can wait how it shifts on Friday. Excited.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Burrows is a douche, to be fair.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Not disagreeing about both teams are playing dirty but Burrows deserved what he got for taking a slash at Thomas' stick.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So what time is it?

It's 12 past Luongo. 

Oh, and this:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...e-become-nhls-most-hated-team/article2050961/


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That sounds about right.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver getting to many penalties already. At least their playing w/ that fire again. Go Van Go!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Anyone else notice they crossed out the Boston and replaced it with Vancouver on the Boston Pizza advert on the sideboards in the Rogers Centre. Made me chuckle.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Canucks got this! Lapierre making it 1-0. Vancouver is going crazy!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Goddamn Bruins need to be able to score on the road. I'm hoping they can take game 6 and then prove they can play away in 7. If this were the wwe this would be where the underdog face proves he can be the heel at his own game. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston is far from the face lol.

To me this is two extreme heels facing it off and I'm booing the hell out of both of them. 

At least Vancouver won though. I do hate Boston more. Hopefully Vancouver wins the next one to get this over with.

In some more important news!



> TORONTO (AP)—The Maple Leafs signed goaltender James Reimer(notes) to a $5.4 million, three-year contract extension on Thursday


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston has to start winning these closes games, all of Vancouver wins have been 1 goal games, they can't expect Thomas to do it all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lets go Bruins


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I <3 Luongo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao @ the Canucks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wonder when the Canucks are going to quit playing tonight. That team has no heart.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

If this game goes to a game 7 and the Bruins lose 1-0 again i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

:lmao at Luongo!

How he can be considered one of the front runners for the Conn Smythe is beyond me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Thomas should get the Conn Smythe. I don't see any real competition there, he's led his team to the finals.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

FUCKING BRUINS I HATE YOU.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bruins!

I think game 7 is the perfect time for them to man the fuck up on the road. Gonna be fucking nuts in my town!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Still think Vancouver will win but I sure hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tim FUCKIN Tomas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> Still think Vancouver will win but I sure hope i'm wrong.


NO YOU DON'T MCQUEEN, NO YOU DON'T.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Fuck the Canucks.

Wonder if Vignault (don't know how to spell his name, sorry) will play Schnieder in game 7 or LOLuongo.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Luongo is a fucking joke away from Vancouver

Let's win this at home.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

*High Five* @ McQueen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Don't play the series, it's so overmatched.. Canucks in 4.... 

Hmm.. One bad loss.. Canucks in 5

What's going on here? Canucks in 6 

Celeberate in Boston WOWOOWOOWOWOHOOOOO. 


Canucks in Never...


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

As sad as most of the away games have been for Vancouver, at least every time it isn't as bad. We're going to get this in the 7th. Our turf. Our sport. Our cup. Canucks going to capture what's there's. Series has been great so far. Bruins are definitely what we needed to face off against. It'll be tough, but Canucks will power though this one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Hope they choke.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



[MDB] said:


> As sad as most of the away games have been for Vancouver, at least every time it isn't as bad. We're going to get this in the 7th. Our turf. Our sport. Our cup. Canucks going to capture what's there's. Series has been great so far. Bruins are definitely what we needed to face off against. It'll be tough, but Canucks will power though this one.


Disagree, i think the Bruins make history by winning 3 game 7's in these playoffs and end up lifting Lord Stanley on Vancouver ice.

Luongo has been solid at home, but one early goal by the Bruins and that all goes out the window.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I really wonder if they'll start Schnieder, its a bit of a risk but honestly if I were the coach I would.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I really wonder if they'll start Schnieder, its a bit of a risk but honestly if I were the coach I would.


AV already said they are starting Luongo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I really wonder if they'll start Schnieder, its a bit of a risk but honestly if I were the coach I would.


Would you really? You would bench the guy that has two shutouts in the 3 others home games so far in this series? Their best chance is to have Luo in net, even though I hate him, and prevent any early goals. And Boston has to get early goals to win this game.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah, starting Luongo is the better option IMO.



[MDB] said:


> As sad as most of the away games have been for Vancouver, at least every time it isn't as bad. We're going to get this in the 7th. Our turf. Our sport. Our cup. Canucks going to capture what's there's. Series has been great so far. Bruins are definitely what we needed to face off against. It'll be tough, but Canucks will power though this one.


They better. It would be truly sad if they didin't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Would you really? You would bench the guy that has two shutouts in the 3 others home games so far in this series? Their best chance is to have Luo in net, even though I hate him, and prevent any early goals. And Boston has to get early goals to win this game.


Yeah the guy with the proven track record of mentally flaking when his team needs him the most. I mean he is still an elite goaltender in the league but its not like Schnieder is chopped liver.

Whatever, either way I hope he flakes in game 7. Most Vancouver fans I know need a healthy heling of humble pie (they're still the better team though, Boston wouldn't have gotten this far without Thomas being godlike this year).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

People like to blame Luo for all Canucks problems, but they have a lot of other problems than just him when they let in a lot of goals. In the last game for the 5 minutes with the three goals the Canucks were failing at everything. They were getting bad penalties, not clearing the puck, and giving Boston good shots. Is it really all the goalie's fault if the whole team is failing.

I hate both team's fanbase, almost equally, but I live in BC so I really don't want to deal with all the Canucks' fans.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Let's win this for Bourdon.

Go Canucks Go


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Any predictions for tonight, Alim? You seem to be an expert.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Win me some money Boston.

Lucky goal, but lets see if they can put some pressure on Luo now.

Oh and Thomas should be the MVP, no matter how the game ends.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And we got ourselves a goal! BRUINS!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

And another!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

IT IS OVER! WOOOOOOOOOOO! Unless an amazing comeback somehow happens on Tim Thomas. BUT MOST LIKELY IT IS OVER! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! And no I do not care there is another period left.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lolungo


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Please hold on Bruins. Don't pull a Steelers on me :/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Steelers never had the lead though, so they weren't holding on, and they didn't have TIM FUCKING THOMAS!



These refs are so fucking terrible it disgusts me. You have to let some calls go in the playoffs, but the shit they're doing now is just going to result in injuries. All these hooks, slashes, and blindside hits when players don't have the puck isn't going anywhere good.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Tim Thomas owns. One of the greatest playoff performances I've ever seen. 

Oh and I hope Alim gets a new crystal ball. The one he has now doesn't seem to be getting the job done.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

So will Alim pull a Rock Bottom and never visit the NHL thread again? :hmm:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I hope so.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

brad marchand has been amazing this series


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston has won a championship in each of their big four sports in the last six years...how's your city doing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

^^^And that right there is why I'm still really not pleased that Boston won. Both team's fans really do suck. 

LOLUONGO! Congratulations Boston, Thomas carried your ass but you guys really did deserve it. All three teams I've want to lose this year in the Finals have lost and I will have a fun time in BC now with the Canucks choking again to a team that wasn't suppose to be as good as them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

TIMMY FUCKING THOMAS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

^^ :side:

Thomas played fucking amazing yet again. What a season. Honestly didn't think this would be the Bruins year at the start of the season.

Boo all you want Vancouver!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Vancouver has no class


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lol @ Chara


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Where's PF at? Congrats brah.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lucic has a huge nose, i just noticed it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

congrats boston


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

WOOOOHOOO 


YOUR BOSTON BRUINS 2010/2011 STANLEY CUP CHAMPIONS.... RAISE THE BANNER!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Cleavage said:


> Lucic has a huge nose, i just noticed it.


You're a Boston fan and you just noticed now?????? 

Anyway, congrats blah blah. Pretty much awful for me but they played well and do deserve it so ya. Like will be a little rough for me with my Boston fan friends.



STUFF said:


> Vancouver has no class


The city or the team?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> You're a Boston fan and you just noticed now??????
> 
> Anyway, congrats blah blah. Pretty much awful for me but they played well and do deserve it so ya. Like will be a little rough for me with my Boston fan friends.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the fans at the game that were booing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

From what I heard the only person they booed was Gary Betman and EVERY city has for the last number of years. Even home crowds. The guy is a little worm and pretty much deserves it as far as I'm concerned. The rest of the ceremony I thought they were great. Like they could have left really...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Riot going on downtown

As a canucks fan, I must say that this is pathetic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Yeah bar doors open and the drunk imbeciles flood into the streets. Not really surprised.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They're showing these nuts jumping fire and failing horribly at it. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Brye said:


> They're showing these nuts jumping fire and failing horribly at it. :lmao


Lots of Crowds in Boston (The area around the TD Garden was shut down since 5pm, no one is allowed). No riots, some fireworks. 

I'm friggen scared for the Vancouver fans and Bruins fans trying to leave. Simmer down up there.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

94 fans were way better rioters


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...cup_riot_110615/20110615/?hub=BritishColumbia

Live in Vancouver

http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive

Live in Boston


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congrats Boston!!


----------



## Cookie Monsta (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

R.I.P the city of Vancouver!!! LOOOL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They're burning that place to the ground...damn.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lol at someone from Toronto laughing at Vancouver. Hate them both but at least one of them is capable of possibly winning a title in the near future.

My brother is in Vancouver, wonder what the actual experience was like.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pretty upset that Vancouver lost but there's always next year, and Boston deserved to win, they played much better in the series.


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Didn't Vancouver riot after winning Game 6 against The Rangers in 1994?


----------



## Cookie Monsta (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Really Vancouver??


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Don't worry guys Vancouver will win in 4.

LOL CANADA.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

CHAMPIONS!! I honestly thought that Vancouver would win the game, but i am thrilled at the moment.


----------



## Cookie Monsta (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Wow look at this dumbass.....


 
(Click on the imagae link to see the text properly)


His post was even shown up on the news 13 minutes ago, congrats to that dumbass who will serve time and help pay for the damages!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Cookie Monsta said:


> Wow look at this dumbass.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bunch of us had a really good laugh at this on hfboards.com


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

BRUINS, that was a close call, but thank god i dont have to get stuck with the god awful Canucks as champions for a year.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Seriously? fpalm

What a joke. Though I think many just saw it as a excuse to start shit up, not really fans at all. They just jumped on the bandwaggon because Vancouver was doing good and now they are using the lost as a excuse for their frustration with society.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Lol Vancouver u mad?

Seriously though, to start all that shit over a hockey game is pathetic. I think a lot of the people there weren't even that upset over the game itself, they just saw an opportunity to cause trouble. Sport can really bring out the worst in people sometimes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Jesus saves, but not as much as Tim Thomas 
- Denis Leary (Y)

Not really a Boston fan but glad Timmy T is getting his name on the cup (and awards) and glad Vancouvers smug fans got owned in their hometown.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Most of the smug and rioting fans were probably never fans at all until the Canucks started playing well. I would have hated to see all those bandwagoners celebrating the Canucks winning the championship when they were probably not even watching in 08 or even last year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bandwagon fans are the most awful fans, aside from Yankee's and Packers fans or as I call them "local douchebags"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I wonder if Alim got washed away by a wave of his own tears.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

he's a fuckin retard


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I feel the need to endlessly berate him now but he'll probably be too much of a coward to come back into this thread after all his big talk.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



McQueen said:


> I feel the need to endlessly berate him now but he'll probably be too much of a coward to come back into this thread after all his big talk.


LOL I'm right here ya goof.

Nucks lost and I'm going to eat a lot of crow for all the shit I talked. Big whoopie. At least my team made it to the finals and came one game away from winning it all. 28 other teams can't say that.

Cheers to the Bruins on winning the Cup. We got severely outplayed after game 3 and you deserved it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESprXOSPSRA


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Honestly, I hope Vancouver never gets into the finals again, even if they are my second favourite team. Our city is full of fucking thugs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> LOL I'm right here ya goof.
> 
> Nucks lost and I'm going to eat a lot of crow for all the shit I talked. Big whoopie. *At least my team made it to the finals and came one game away from winning it all. 28 other teams can't say that.*
> 
> Cheers to the Bruins on winning the Cup. We got severely outplayed after game 3 and you deserved it.


Don't try and spin it broski. You lost and every game you lost, you were blown out in. It was embarrassing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Where the HELL were the police during all of this? Sure we've had some skirmishes in victory celebrations (04 Vs NYY and Celtics in 08) but this nonsense went on nearly 4 hours! And everytime I what a video of someone's car getting flipped and torch there is one or two police officers trying in vein to stop it.

Then it went on, and on with riot guard police just standing around, and retreating occasionally from the mob! You're the police, kick the sh*t out of them, mace them, arrest them, and if they are posing that much of a threat shoot their ass! 
Now we in Boston are used to bad losses so riots like this don't happen. The only time bad things happen is when we win (7 arrests in the celebration last night, no injuries, no property damage). 
"Oh we lost a hockey game, let's flip a Nissan Sentra". 

Logic FAILBOAT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Alim did you take place in the Riots?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lol we're Canada. Our police are obviously pussies.


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Feech La Manna said:


>


I love the logic. 

"I'm committing a crime. Let me pose for a picture"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

I keep hearing an organized group did a lot of the damage (anarchists etc). I didn't know Vancouver had such angry groups raging against the vending machine. 

ok enough about the riots.. 

It was a great series, but did the best team win? Nope. Vancouver remains the better team, but the downfall of the Canucks is attributed to multiple items: 
#1. Unstable goal tending. 
#2. Weak Power Play. 
#3. Playing into the Bruins style. 

Games 1 and 5 for the Bruins were those painful, unwatchable games that the Bruins have every once and a while. No matter what, they can't score a goal.
After games 1 and 2 as a Bruins fan we were kinda depressed, but we realized we lost on two bad plays. I cannot tell you the first goal we scored in Game 2 was the biggest relief since Taco Bell installed restrooms. After the Horton injury the bruins came out and brutally massacred, taunted, and threatened the Canucks into submission. Shawn Thornton, Boston's #1 4th liner and fighter, was reinserted into the lineup in game 3 and did his job: Took a seat at the end of the bench and barked, screamed and scared the Canucks into a submission.
Game 5: As I outlined, one of those games were the Bruins couldn't score. Game 6, back to Boston, and the Bruins knew if you get to Game 7, irregardless of the venue, you can win.

Game 7 was a bit of a let-down. It was almost like the Canucks felt that the game was "just going to let them win". That didn't happen. The Bruins defense shut down the highest scoring team in the NHL, and their scrappy ways of scoring goals lead them to the Cup. 

The biting, the Rule 48 discussions, Boychuck's hit, taunting etc. This is the NHL. It was great. I did meet some very nice Vancouver fans around the bars in Boston for Game 3. It was insanely classy of the Rogers Center to play Dirty Water and Tessie during the Bruins Celebration while holding the cup plus the Vancouver Fans inside the arena to cheer when the cup was presented. Booing the Commish, well that's nothing new in any sport. Nothing unclassy there, there's just a typical hate for those types.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Happy for Nathan Horton also, anyone that has to suffer with the Panthers like him deserves to win the cup.



> Nucks lost and I'm going to eat a lot of crow for all the shit I talked. Big whoopie. At least my team made it to the finals and came one game away from winning it all. 28 other teams can't say that.


So what prize do you get for competing in the finals?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> So what prize do you get for competing in the finals?


Knowledge that you are better then the 28 other teams


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



InYourFace said:


> So what prize do you get for competing in the finals?


Clarence S. Campbell Bowl


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



> Clarence S. Campbell Bowl


Its nice to know there able to capture there goal of winning the Western Conference.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

They also did win the President's Trophy to be fair.

As much as i'm glad Vancouver lost they were the best overall team this year. They'll be a threat for years to come.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



SP103 said:


> I keep hearing an organized group did a lot of the damage (anarchists etc). I didn't know Vancouver had such angry groups raging against the vending machine.
> 
> ok enough about the riots..
> 
> ...


Wrong. Boston won because they're the better team. Boston had the series in their back pocket from the start. All 3 of Vancouver's wins could've gone either way. They're lucky the series wasn't over in 4.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Boston won because they had more heart, played as a unit and a real life Superhero inbetween the pipes.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Don't try and spin it broski. You lost and every game you lost, you were blown out in. It was embarrassing.


I'm not trying to spin it. Cups are won by the number of games you win, not goal differential. And the fact of the matter is that the Canucks won 3 games and were one game shy of winning the Cup even though they only scored 8 goals in a 7 game series. I wouldn't have cared if we lost each game we lost 10-0 and ended up winning the series by scoring 4 goals in total.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

top 10 IMO for the draft this weekend.

1. Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
2. Adam Larsson
3. Gabriel Landeskog
4. Sean Couturier
5. Jonathan Huberdeau
6. Ryan Strome
7. Ryan Murphy
8. Mika Zibanejad
9. Dougie Hamilton
10. Duncan Siemens


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Oh yeah the draft. Note to self don't drive through downtown on the way home from work after tommorow.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTcrqqsvLM

This guy should NOT be allowed to sing the US National Anthem ever FUCKING again. 53 seconds? This was the most disrespectful act i've ever seen.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Congrats on the Boston Bruins on becoming the 2011 Stanley Cup Champions. I ain't going to lie, while I'm a Bruins fan, I did say that I thought the Canucks would win the series. Well, I was wrong. Anyways, it was a great Stanley Cup finals and congrats on the Canucks for making a great series. And last by not least, Tim Thomas is the fucking man. That is all.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Told ya Perry would probably steal the MVP.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Nick fucking Lidstrom, that is all!

Has never really gotten a big time status here at home. Always seem to fly under the radar.

But "Lindstrom"? Atleast get people that can announce the winners name ffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Perry clearly deserved the award the most out of the three players, so I'm glad he won.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Couldn't be any more proud of boy Corey Perry, he had one of hell of a season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

LOL flyers trade away carter and richards and sign bryz to a 9 year deal.

good day for someone who hates the flyers.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Flyers made some really interesting moves today. The Bryzgalov deal is very risky for the Flyers, especially the years they gave him. The money is fine. But giving 9 years to a 31 year old goalie is risky. He's a pretty good goalie and a goalie that they really needed but it's still a risky move. Especially since they traded both their two top forwards in Carter and Richards because of the Bryzgalov deal. They do get back some very good young talent in the players and potential high talent with the picks, but in the short term, this is really risky. As for the players they traded away, the Blue Jackets get the number #1 center they be looking for in Carter and the Kings get a very good veteran forward in Richards who will add to already a pretty good team.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Who ever won the Conn Smythe?

Also I know they have problems in net i'm not sure if trading Carter & Richards was a smart move for the Flyers but I hate that team so LOL.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bryz will be the highest paid goalie/player next year @ 10 million.

that is quite sad.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Trading Carter doesn't come as too much of surprise because he was being shopped around for awhile, but the Richards deal seems very peculiar considering there have been no signs that he was on the block. You don't exactly just trade your captain away out of the blue, there has to be something more to that story. Flyers gotta find a way to replace 60 goals next season, that won't be easy at all.

In other news, Jagr is close to coming back to the NHL and coming back home to Pittsburgh. He's met with Mario a few times in the last week or so and has met with Shero more times than that.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Habs getting a nice pick with Beaulieu at 17.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Pretty much a steal at 17 as he was projected a lot higher in the few places I looked.

Leafs had an active day, acquiring Liles from the Avs and swinging and moved up in the draft to select Tyler Biggs from the US under 18 team (really not sure where else he's played). It's a decent pick, he has a ceiling at around 2nd line though but teams need those guys too. 

Oh and to comment on what people have been saying about how it's good to be someone that hates the Flyers right now. That's a load of crap. I would love to be a Flyers fan right now. Bryz was the best goalie available by far and you got good return on the trades you needed to do to get him. Goaltending has been their weakness for how many years now? Bryz is a fantastic goalie, one of the best. They still have a very solid core of players, they'll be fine.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Calgary trades D Robyn Regehr and Ales Kotalik to Buffalo...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Source? 

Last I heard he didn't waive his no trade clause.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



JM said:


> Oh and to comment on what people have been saying about how it's good to be someone that hates the Flyers right now. That's a load of crap. I would love to be a Flyers fan right now. Bryz was the best goalie available by far and you got good return on the trades you needed to do to get him. Goaltending has been their weakness for how many years now? Bryz is a fantastic goalie, one of the best. They still have a very solid core of players, they'll be fine.


Philly gave up the best center depth in the league.

Richards - Carter - Briere has turned into Briere - Giroux - Schenn. Ouch. 

Bryz is an overrated goalie. He has played in Phoenix for the past few years. Now that he's going to be in a big market, he'll be exposed for the mediocre goalie he is.

Even if Bryz stands on his head next season, have fun replacing 60ish goals.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

lol at the Top 10 just being a bunch of Canadians and Swedes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

Bryz kinda looks like Brye at first glance. :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The Bruins selected Dougie Hamilton with the 9th overall pick. The Bruins were very lucky to him, since he was expected to be off the board before the Bruins pick. He's projected to be a top 2 defensemen. This officially closes the book on the Kessel deal. So it was Kessel for Seguin, Knight and Hamilton. Not too shabby for the Bruins. We'll know in a few years how this trade really helps out the Bruins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*



Alim said:


> Philly gave up the best center depth in the league.
> 
> Richards - Carter - Briere has turned into Briere - Giroux - Schenn. Ouch.
> 
> ...


He's still the best goalie available by far and if they wanted him they had to be willing to pay which means making cap space. 

Philly still has talent up front and they acquired players that have a lot of promise and can be on their roster next year. When you get a new goalie you do so expecting to give up less goals than the year before and if you're not then why bother? If they don't then obviously it didn't work out for them but goaltending is clearly something they needed to address. 

Regardless of who they gave up they still have enough talent to make the playoffs and then after that if a goalie plays well and a couple guys step up anything can happen. I don't think they really have a whole lot less talent up front than Boston and they just won the Cup.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

The thing is they gave up solid superstars for a bunch of prospects. They're taking a huge risk here. Schenn and Couturier have yet to prove anything at the NHL level. And as of now, Voracek and Simmonds haven't shown that they can be anything more than 2nd/3rd line tweeners. What if these kids don't pan out?

Obviously it could be the reverse too. Schenn could turn out to be the next Crosby. It'll be interesting to look back on these moves in 3-4 years from now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official NHL Thread*

That's how salary clearing trades work though, giving up top guys for prospects. If they don't pan out then they don't pan out and it's just bad luck. What can ya do?

All we'll see next year is this team fully transitioning to Giroux's team. He was probably their best offensive weapon next year and he's still getting a better.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

What is dumb about Philly's move is that Schenn, Courturier, and Voracek probably won't hit their prime until Pronger is retired. They have no balance in age. They are either really young, or really old. 

They have plenty of cap space now. They could go after Brad Richards. Hell, throw Stamkos a near max offer sheet.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I Love the Ryan Strome pick. Him and Tavares are apparently close and it makes Bailey tradeable since we have a bulk of centers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Apparently the Vancouver Canucks new minor league team is... wait for it... the Chicago Wolves. Odd.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcXxSNrOBks

If this jerkoff is allowed to sing the US National Anthem ever again I will personally burn a Vancouver Canucks jersey every time I go to a Bruins game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kariya 

Gilmour, Belfour, Nieuwendyk and Howe (Mark) make up the HOF Class this year.

Great to see my favourite player of all time (Gilmour) making it into the HOF.


----------



## -Technique- (Jun 29, 2011)

SP103 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcXxSNrOBks
> 
> If this jerkoff is allowed to sing the US National Anthem ever again I will personally burn a Vancouver Canucks jersey every time I go to a Bruins game.


I would have to agree. Made it into the speed spangled banner.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sad to see Kariya retire without one last run in a Ducks uniform 

Todd Marchant also retired & i cant thank him enough for all the effort he has put in for the Ducks, & im very pleased that he will be able to retire a stanley cup champion, now we got Scott Niedermayer and Todd Marchant in the front office, that front office is looking pretty good atm


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The Buffalo Sabres are really turning heads this offseason...not only did they land Calgary's Robyn Regehr, today they signed Vancouver's Christian Erhoff to a 10 year deal...and now TSN in Canada is reporting Buffalo is a very serious contender to sign Dallas' Brad Richards.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Am I the only one scratching my head and wondering what the hell the Panthers are doing with their money? :lmao


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

LMAO at Colorado trading the Caps a possible lottery pick next yr, and a 2nd for Varly who could leave for the KHL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Burns to San Jose and Brunette to Chicago.

I officially have no reason to follow the Wild anymore until I realize in 3 months they're the only team I can watch most of the games without dishing out money I don't have right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Possibly. But if he doesn't, it's a great move. Worth the gamble to me, since the other options didn't look too appealing (Turco, Smith, Vokoun, etc). And I think if the Avs continue to make the right moves and add the right pieces, they'll be back in the playoffs. 

Hawks are doing nice things with the signings of the vets. To help balance out their young, young team. Like the addition of Brunette. Quality winger on the back lines.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I like the 3 moves the Sabres have made in the last week and Joel Ward going to the Caps is a big signing for them.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Ville Leino good for Buffalo...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> Am I the only one scratching my head and wondering what the hell the Panthers are doing with their money? :lmao


Dale Tallon is a mad genius. Though, I'm pretty sure he's better at drafting players than signing free agents.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Am I the only one scratching my head and wondering what the hell the Panthers are doing with their money? :lmao


With the attendance they bring in i'm surprised they can pay the electric bill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> Am I the only one scratching my head and wondering what the hell the Panthers are doing with their money? :lmao


Not really. They had to get up to minimum salary floor.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Possibly. But if he doesn't, it's a great move. Worth the gamble to me, since the other options didn't look too appealing (Turco, Smith, Vokoun, etc). And I think if the Avs continue to make the right moves and add the right pieces, they'll be back in the playoffs.
> 
> Hawks are doing nice things with the signings of the vets. To help balance out their young, young team. Like the addition of Brunette. Quality winger on the back lines.


Varlamov plays about 25 games a season. Gets hurt frequently. I don't know how many times he's pulled a groin during the morning skate before a game. Not to mention they paid him over $3 mil.

I don't see how the Avs get back to the playoffs. They have some good centers with no one to pass too since they traded Stewart, and Hejduk is old. There number 1 d-man is a draft bust, who not even St. Louis wanted.

They have several years to go to make the playoffs in that conference. On paper, Edmonton looks better right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Leafs get Connolly. Better than nothing!

He's actually a pretty good player so I can't complain.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thoughts on The Rangers 60 Million Dollar man deal JM?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We knew he was going to the Rangers for over 24 hours before he ended up going there so it had already set in that we weren't getting him. He's a good player, Rangers have a good 1-2 punch with Gaborik and Richards but the whole thing will fall apart if one of them gets hurt and even still, I don't think they're good enough to compete.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I kinda feel the same way, doesn't help Mary-ann Gaborik is a pussy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's due for a career ender, sad to say.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Career ending hangnail most likely.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy shit at the Caps getting Vokoun for 1.5 mil.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So the Predators traded Matthew Lombardi and Cody Franson for Bret Lebda and Robert Slaney.

WTF?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steal.

There is a conditional draft pick at play too though mind you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Appearently Minnesota traded San Jose Martin Havlat for Dany Heatley. Maybe they'll score some goals this year after all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's a good trade for the Sharks though, they needed the speed that Havlet has after the Burns trade.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We'll see, Havlat was pretty underwhelming his time here.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Umm why would you trade Heatley for an aging Havlat?

If thats all it took, the Ducks could have traded Jason Blake for Heatley.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They are about the same age. I actually thought Heatley was much older, he looks older at least.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well Heatley is a guy that scores constantly and can stay healthy, just boggles my mind, when did Heatley for Havlat straight up become a even trade?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its not like Havlat isn't an unskilled player he just didn't work out with The Wild, (i've heard rumors Havlat isn't a very bright guy and struggled to learn a new system but that could be bullshit) but yeah it is kind of an odd trade. Not one that I disapprove of given my love/hate relationship with the team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im not complaining, i mean now i dont have to worry about him in my division now, but im just thinking WTF?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe San Jose felt bad for taking the one good player Minnesota had already (Burns). :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's really not a wtf trade at all when you think about it. Havlet is actually younger than Heatley, saves quite a bit in cap hit, has much more speed which the Sharks need. Heatley has also got increasingly lazy over the course of his career, especially defensively. Why on earth should a top scorer have a negative +/- on one of the top teams in the West two years in a row?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I wonder when Stamkos will sign, so Leaf fans shuttup about getting him. Every year, The Leafs are getting the top FAs. Then they end up with nothing but a lottery pick for someone else to have.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I wonder when Stamkos will sign, so Leaf fans shuttup about getting him. Every year, The Leafs are getting the top FAs. Then they end up with nothing but a lottery pick for someone else to have.


I'm pretty Mogilny was the last time we got a top free agent 10 years ago...

Arguably Belfour but even still that's 9 years ago.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> I'm pretty Mogilny was the last time we got a top free agent 10 years ago...
> 
> Arguably Belfour but even still that's 9 years ago.


It was Bobby Ryan last year. Then both Richards/Stamkos this year. Semin is an FA next year, so I guess he'll be next. Then again, he's Russian so that disqualifies him from being a talent in Leafs fans eyes, even while he is putting up hat tricks on them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> It was Bobby Ryan last year. Then both Richards/Stamkos this year. Semin is an FA next year, so I guess he'll be next. Then again, he's Russian so that disqualifies him from being a talent in Leafs fans eyes, even while he is putting up hat tricks on them.


You said the Leafs get all the top free agents...which they don't. Now you're basically saying they try to get top free agents, which should be the point of every team in the league. I'm not really sure what point you're trying to make other than some random hate on the Leafs.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> You said the Leafs get all the top free agents...which they don't. Now you're basically saying they try to get top free agents, which should be the point of every team in the league. I'm not really sure what point you're trying to make other than some random hate on the Leafs.


I was being sarcastic, as the Leafs fans say that Toronto is the best city, and every player wants to go there.

Then they end up with Connoly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I was being sarcastic, as the Leafs fans say that Toronto is the best city, and every player wants to go there.
> 
> Then they end up with Connoly.


Oh. Well there are a lot of players that wouldn't want the pressure of trying to bring a cup to a city that has gone so long without one. Some players don't like the media attention Toronto gets. Some players don't want to play for Ron Wilson. Some players don't want to play for Brian Burke. Some players just don't want to play for the Leafs cause they haven't made the playoffs since the before the lockout. Regardless, as far as Burke and most media outlets have said, The Leafs didn't strongly consider putting an offer sheet on Stamkos (or Drew). Richards was signing with New York all along, I knew it, the media here in Canada knew it. 

With that said though, Toronto is first on the hypothetical lists for a lot of players for which team they'd want to play for. Same with guys being drafted.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

So I wonder where Stamkos goes in 5 years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Depends on what the Lightning do between now and then I would think.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WOW, the new Winnipeg Jets logo is lame, imo.










Should have kept their epic old school logo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm just glad there's another Canadian team that I can make fun of.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What do you need to do that for?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Canadian fans are arrogant about their teams and feel the need to brag a lot. I just enjoy making fun of those same fans when they start getting quiet while their team is playing like shit. The only two Canadian teams I really hate are the Canucks and the Maple Leafs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How exactly do Canadian hockey fans have anything to brag about when no Canadian market has won a cup since 1993. Canadian fans are the best in the NHL. Easy. If an American market had the season the Leafs, Sens and Oilers have had recently they would have felt the effects at the turnstiles and merchandise sails yet they don't. If the NHL didn't have the Canadian revenue it probably wouldn't exist. Probably an exaggeration but it would lose a few of it's most profitable teams.

All the Canadian teams have extremely loyal fan bases. Through thick and thin. Of course they all have bandwagoners when they make long playoff runs but who doesn't? If the Leafs made a push for the cup they'd probably have more bandwagoners than any team in history but from that the fan base will do nothing but grow with some fans that stick with them and that isn't bad for anyone involved really. It's just mildly annoying seeing all the phoney fans floating around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I never questioned how loyal these fans are or how important Canadian teams are to the league. I simply said Canadian fanbases are annoying and are always very arrogant when their team is winning, even if they don't win the cup. I also live in the city which might have biggest local bandwagoners I've ever seen. Canucks fans disappear when their team isn't in the playoffs and then all of them are suddenly fans and always have been.

Another Canadian market is great, that doesn't change the fact that most of the fans in their fanbases are annoying as fuck and hard to tolerate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Canucks have sold out every game since sometime in 2002 so at least they've been there while they are winning. Some teams can't even get that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well you know the Jets won't be winning anything anytime soon, they have a maple leaf in the middle of the logo.... lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

More so has to do with the fact that they are just the rebranded Atlanta Thrashers who were a team no where near a cup anytime soon.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> More so has to do with the fact that they are just the rebranded Atlanta Thrashers who were a team no where near a cup anytime soon.


They are nowhere near, but they actually started pretty well last season. They do have some good players, just need a little more depth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Team is generally still pretty young too.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Team is generally still pretty young too.


I'd give up a lot for Evander Kane.

Maybe it's a soft spot for knocking that little bitch Cooke out with one punch. 

Enstrom, Burmistrov, and Pavelec are going to be good. If Bogosian can step up, they have a solid d. I think they won the season series against the Caps last year.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Kovalev is gone back to Russia.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Eght said:


> Kovalev is gone back to Russia.


Good choice since no one should want him. Made a career out of underachieving.

Scott Hannan is probably the best FA left.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> WOW, the new Winnipeg Jets logo is lame, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I somehow missed this before but yeah I agree. Wouldn't mind the new logo as a shoulder patch or maybe even an away jersey but the old logo is so much better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The old logo is pretty retro so I'm not surprised that they went with something more modern looking. It at least has meaning too with the base of the logo being the Royal Canadian Air Force logo.










In that regard the logo is pretty cool and will look good on a jersey unlike some logos.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Good choice since no one should want him. Made a career out of underachieving.
> 
> Scott Hannan is probably the best FA left.


Probably, yeah. I think if McCabe landed in the right place, he could help a team out. Vancouver, I'm thinking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Old School is good school Merce.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't disagree McQueen lol, I'm just attempting to explain the rational of those that made the decision. Not to mention the fact that they'll want all the Jets fans that still have Jerseys from 1996 to buy new ones.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have a point about the merchandise sales, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I guess the Marc Savard is still suffering from post-concussion symptoms. I know that Savard will try to come back but I think it's just time for him to hang it up before he does anymore serious damage to himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You have a point about the merchandise sales, I hadn't thought about that.


No team goes that long with the same Jersey's anyway. Leafs, Canadians and Bruins are probably the closest examples of a team sticking with a jersey concept for that long and even still they've changed stripes, shoulder crests etc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Leafs need to change there Jerseys though. Its boring as fuck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Forgot a few other teams but the point is there none the less. I can't see the Leafs ever changing their logo lol.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought the Leafs changed unis to this?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sexy.

(seen before, btw)


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> Sexy.
> 
> (seen before, btw)


Yea, it makes its rounds for the Leafs. Never gets old though. They could always change the Leaf to a Waffle.

On a side note, check out OV. He was chubby last year.









Good sign for Caps/OV fans


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have the same shoes as him. WILL THAT TRANSLATE TO GREATER SKILLS ON THE ICE FOR ME????


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obviously yes. The shows must have been what was missing since you already have Canadian blood in your veins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The last time I watched TNA the referees were wearing them too though. That can't be good.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> I have the same shoes as him. WILL THAT TRANSLATE TO GREATER SKILLS ON THE ICE FOR ME????


No you need to get the skates


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think you botched the youtube link. I have reebok skates a la SIDNEY CROSBY.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

The championship will not be yours. hahahaha


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I legit feel bad for Crosby. I have a feeling if he does come back, it will be Lindros like. Not looking good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How bad that would be for Pittsburgh really can't even be measured. 

Feel pretty bad for Chris Drury too. Sad to see a guy as skilled as he was at times not able to leave the game on their own terms.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> How bad that would be for Pittsburgh really can't even be measured.
> 
> Feel pretty bad for Chris Drury too. Sad to see a guy as skilled as he was at times not able to leave the game on their own terms.


I really hope Crosby isn't done no matter how much I troll Pens fans. The guy brings a great rivalry to the game. Being that young, and just having that happen so quick is awful. I think the Pens org is hiding something because they are kind of giving the run around on info.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wade Belak


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Hopefully Crosby can get healthy sometime this season, but I won't expect him back until at least 2012 after another setback.

At least Malkin will be back to start the year, and hopefully Staal can step up with a whole offseason of workouts. He played good last year when he was the only of the 3 playing, so hopefully playing behind Malkin gets him better match-ups. I'm not worried about the Pens without Crosby, for now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Marc Savard is out for the season and it looks like his hockey career is over. It's sad how his career is most likely ending. The man still has post-concussion issues. I just hope he can lead a normal life again. The NHL really needs to solve this concussion issue. Too many players are suffering serious head injuries. Need to solve it right now.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Marc Savard is out for the season and it looks like his hockey career is over. It's sad how his career is most likely ending. The man still has post-concussion issues. I just hope he can lead a normal life again. The NHL really needs to solve this concussion issue. Too many players are suffering serious head injuries. Need to solve it right now.


So suspend Matt Cooke indefinitely? Sounds like a good start.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Torres can go too. Piece of crap.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So suspend Matt Cooke indefinitely? Sounds like a good start.


I would give very harsh suspensions to repeat offenders like Cooke. He is one example of guys that don't learn from their actions. I know he had a 10 game plus first round suspension last season. It's a start.

Edit: I just saw the play that warranted his suspension and it was a clear elbow to head. He knew what he was doing. :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The commitment needs to come from the teams really, especially if the players aren't going to play safe and if the league isn't going to do what it needs to do to get cheap shots out of the game. Teams need to commit to not playing guys who can be considered dangerous players.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

PF69 said:


> I would give very harsh suspensions to repeat offenders like Cooke. He is one example of guys that don't learn from their actions. I know he had a 10 game plus first round suspension last season. It's a start.
> 
> Edit: I just saw the play that warranted his suspension and it was a clear elbow to head. He knew what he was doing. :no:


The elbow to the head was like two days after a blatant knee to knee on OV.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

JM said:


> The commitment needs to come from the teams really, especially if the players aren't going to play safe and if the league isn't going to do what it needs to do to get cheap shots out of the game. Teams need to commit to not playing guys who can be considered dangerous players.


I agree with you. The best example I can think of is Trevor Gilles of the NY Islanders. The guy doesn't belong on the team but they keep playing him and he ends up injuring people. Those are the type of players that need to go. He has no skills expect fighting and taking out people. No need for those kind of players.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Horrible news about the plane crash in Russia.

This was apparently the team:

http://eliteprospects.com/team.php?team=191

The number of deaths is not confirmed, but between 35-40 is likely. No names have been confirmed

I hope our swedish goalie Stefan Liv wasent on the plane, damn great goalie 
Considering he was one of two goalies, the chances are slim that he wasent on it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When did that happen?

Nevermind, man thats awful.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Press conference from Sid and doctors seemed promising. 

-One doctor said he examined Sid yesterday and it was his best examination to date.
-Another doctor was talking about Christmas. He was kind of vague so I'm not sure if he was hinting that that's what they're working towards in terms of return.
-Crosby and doctors said the symptoms of fogginess, fatigued, etc have disappeared and all that really remains are light headaches. 
-Doctor talked about Crosby going through some process called "reconditioning" and that's suppose to get Sid completely ready for resuming contact practice. Said Sid was at roughly 80% and Sid said he would not roll the dice in terms of percentage and will wait until 100%.
-Both doctors all but guaranteed that Sid would not suffer from long term affects.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Press conference from Sid and doctors seemed promising.
> 
> -One doctor said he examined Sid yesterday and it was his best examination to date.
> -Another doctor was talking about Christmas. He was kind of vague so I'm not sure if he was hinting that that's what they're working towards in terms of return.
> ...


Who cares about that spoiled brat? 45 hockey players and staff crashed, burned and drowned on a plane in Russia ffs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Holy fuck, I'm floored. The Marshall University tragedy comes to mind here. Just awful .


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Why are all the hockey players dying!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

For Loko guys dying. Sad to hear. Maybe Medvedev will finally upgrade those shitty planes they have there. Apparently, the EU wouldn't even let that plane into their airspace it was deemed too unsafe.

Still unclear if Salei was on the flight. I read conflicting reports.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Terrible, terrible tragedy.


----------



## jm punk (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know only maybe 10 people use this thread but seeing as the season is about to start are we going to continue to use this thread or start a new one for the new season?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm just going to stay right now that the Ducks are going to win the cups and the Canucks will be back to choking in the second round


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bobby Ryan is pretty swank.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i hope the Blackhawks elminate the cannucks next year like they did in 08 and 09


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope the Leafs can at least salvage the 8th spot in the east


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Pens dominating in the preseason thus far and Malkin is already putting the team on his back. If he stays healthy, he'll be racking up 100 points this season easily. 

Crosby participated in a scrimmage yesterday, which is a definite sign of good news and progression towards his return. He might be ready to suit up before the new year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm just going to stay right now that the Ducks are going to win the cups and the Canucks will be back to choking in the second round


Was not expecting to see this, but i agree!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya I love the Ducks and our young talent is improving fast, I really like our chances in the playoffs. Hopefully we're consistent and continue our great scoring in the playoffs. Usually don't post in this thread though because I have plenty of hockey friends to discuss stuff with.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Pens dominating in the preseason thus far and Malkin is already putting the team on his back. If he stays healthy, he'll be racking up 100 points this season easily.
> 
> Crosby participated in a scrimmage yesterday, which is a definite sign of good news and progression towards his return. He might be ready to suit up before the new year.


Yeah, i'm hoping Malkin gets back to his 09 form, he was unstoppable that year.

Crosby should be back way before then, barring any setbacks.

I imagine the lines will look like this on opening night.

Sullivan-Malkin-Neal
Kunitz-Staal-Kennedy
Cooke-Letestu-Dupuis
Asham-Vitale-Adams

^ Pretty good IMO, and then add Crosby to that and it looks to be a overall solid team from top to bottom. Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Got a young, talented team this year. Marty's in his last couple years, but I think they can get enough out of Hedberg to have a solid season goaltending wise.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeash the Pens haven't gotten rid of that scum on the third line yet?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Yeash the Pens haven't gotten rid of that scum on the third line yet?


Nope and while i don't condone the headshots he has done in the past, he is one of the best penalty killers in the league and is usually good for about 15 goals a year.

Good roll player.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Got a young, talented team this year. Marty's in his last couple years, but I think they can get enough out of Hedberg to have a solid season goaltending wise.


Defense is still suspect IMO, they are a team i can't quite figure out where they will finish this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> Nope and while i don't condone the headshots he has done in the past, he is one of the best penalty killers in the league and is usually good for about 15 goals a year.
> 
> Good roll player.


And good for 3 or 4 concussions or knee injuries.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> And good for 3 or 4 concussions or knee injuries.


Well he vowed to change his ways this season, guess we will find out.

One more dirty hit will probably result in him getting suspended for the season or even maybe kicked out of the NHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> Well he vowed to change his ways this season, guess we will find out.
> 
> One more dirty hit will probably result in him getting suspended for the season or even maybe kicked out of the NHL.


I'm guessing the guy he injures first would have rather not waited to find out. I'm all for giving guys a chance but how many has this guy had? Given Mario's (hypocritical) view on dirty plays the guy should have been booted from the team already. 

-----------

In some concussion update new other than Sidney Crosby...Matthew Lombardi is participating in full practise again ie. w/ contact so despite initial thoughts he MIGHT be ready for the start of the season. In which case I really have no idea what they plan to do with 3rd/4th line centre as I didn't expect both Lombardi and Bozak to play in the same games unless someone got hurt as they both really should be 3rd line centre. I could almost see him playing wing on the third line instead of Kadri now which will probably mean Kadri will be dealt before the deadline this year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> I'm guessing the guy he injures first would have rather not waited to find out. I'm all for giving guys a chance but how many has this guy had? Given Mario's (hypocritical) view on dirty plays the guy should have been booted from the team already.
> 
> -----------
> 
> In some concussion update new other than Sidney Crosby...Matthew Lombardi is participating in full practise again ie. w/ contact so despite initial thoughts he MIGHT be ready for the start of the season. In which case I really have no idea what they plan to do with 3rd/4th line centre as I didn't expect both Lombardi and Bozak to play in the same games unless someone got hurt as they both really should be 3rd line centre. I could almost see him playing wing on the third line instead of Kadri now which will probably mean Kadri will be dealt before the deadline this year.


David Perron has began skating with the Blues as well, w/o contact.

He only played in 10 games last year before suffering a concussion from that Thorton hit, so it's nice to see him skating with the team again, who knows when he will be ready though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Malkin tweeted today that Crosby was practicing with contact.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hockey is gonna get so much exposure once football ends, its kind of excting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No it won't. Baseball will be going by then won't it, and that will likely get a lot more attention. I doubt Hockey will ever be huge in America, probably because Canadians are far superior at it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Football ends early January, so there will be a little gap between sports.

Ofcourse canadians are superior at Hockey, i mean they invented it, so id hope you'd be superior.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Football ends in February, that's when the Superbowl is.

A Canadian also started Basketball, yet we suck at that. We're good at because we suck at everything else.  (Except for anything else that has to do with cold conditions)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The first people to play basketball were American though so it's just as American as it is Canadian...not that it matters in 2011 lol.

Hockey's really not going to garner that much more interest in the states as everyone will just watch more College sports instead. It's the sad truth.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

No excuses for the Caps this year. I cant wait to show up at Verizon Center on Friday.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well it looks like Jake Gardiner will be making his NHL debut on Thursday for the Leafs. I'm curious as to what IYF thinks of this.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It scares the hell out of me, knowing the potential this guy has.

Gotta wake up at 10 am tommorow to watch the Ducks game YAY!


----------

